#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Различные практики медитации

## ЛешаЛФ

КАСИНА СВЕТА
Одной из самых интересных, простых и действенных техник для привнесения в жизнь счастья, радости и покоя является техника наблюдения за Светом. Первые упоминания которой уходят корнями в древние культы поклонения солнцу, луне, огню и упоминаются и в Индуизме (Тратака), Буддизме (Алока касина) и многих других традициях.
Самый простой способ работы со светом, заключается в его наблюдении.
Для этого нужно выбрать любой обьект чистого света (солнце, луна, свеча или специально подготовленная лампа).
Заключается эта простая техника в том, чтобы удобно устроившись, смотреть выбранный вами обьект, иногда изредка заостряя фокус внимания мысленным напоминанием "свет, свет". Концентрироваться следует не на качестве или форме обьекта, но на его свойство - сиянии и свечении. В начале рекомендуемое время для практики 10-15 минут, со временем постепенно можно доводить до 1 часа утром и вечером.
Развитие - со временем вы можете визуализировать и удерживать свечение даже с закрытыми глазами. В последствии свет станет настолько сильным что никакой поддержки или внимания для своего существования уже не потребует,но будет становиться все ярче и больше. Он может проявляться даже при открытых глазах вызывая восторг безмятежность и яркую спокойную энергию в теле.
Результат - Помимо ярко выраженных духовных результатов и сверх человеческих эффектов=)
эта практика избавляет от депрессии, сонливости и оцепенелости тела, привнося в жизнь радость восторг энтузиазм и творческое начало.

----------

Гошка (18.09.2017), Игорь Ю (02.08.2018), ПавелПас (30.11.2018), Шуньяананда (26.10.2017)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

МЕДИТАЦИЯ НА НЕПРИВЛЕКАТЕЛЬНОСТЬ ПИЩИ

Как известно все имеет свой источник и поддерживающий элемент. В Буддийских Монастырях есть серия вопросов-ответов разделенных по номерам. Первый из них звучит так - "Что одно? Все живое зависит от одного - от пищи." По информации из священных текстов этой Традиции можно узнать, что только человек, достигший довольно высокого уровня постоянного Освобождения ума от загрязнений, действительно, не обманывая себя, не испытывает привязанности к пище и ее вкусу.
Бханте Ариянанда из Монастыря На Уяна учит, что пытаться изменить привычки ума можно двумя способами. Первый из них - усилия. Он не очень эффективный. Второй - мудрое распознавание, он более эффективен. Так, люди утверждающиеся первым способом могут ограничивать себя в определенных видах пищи или вообще на какое-то время перестать есть. Такие поступки могут дать искры понимания, что есть пища в нашем мире и насколько мы к ней привязаны. Будучи с рождения вовлечены в этот процесс люди, ограничивающие себя в еде,
начинают видеть роль питания и вовлеченности человеческого ума в него. Однако такой способ имеет и свои недостатки. К ним относиться как удовольствие от ограничения пищи - своего рода спорт в голодании и самоограничении, который может привести как к будущим заболеваниям тела из-за постоянного самобичевания, так и к росту самомнения и самоуверенности у практикующих его адептов (пожалуйста заметьте, что это не относится к медицинским аспектам лечебного голодания, мы говорим о уме и его загрязнениях).
Второй способ в чем то сложнее, но имеет куда более эффективный и гуманный подход. Его грамотная практика ведет к тому, что вы начинаете относиться к процессу питания трезво, давая телу то что ему необходимо и в нужных количествах. Этим способом являются разумные размышления - трезвое направление ума на, то, что есть пища, каким способом она добывается, производиться и что с ней происходит в человеческом организме.
Известно, что любое наше действие в этом мире так или иначе связано со страданием других живых существ. Это касается и питания. Огромное количество чувствующих, переживающих, живых созданий в том или ином виде идут под нож чтобы стать чьим то обедом. Насекомые сотнями гибнут на полях в процессе посадки, дезинсекции, сбора, переработки и приготовления продуктов питания (в том числе вегетарианских и веганских). Люди, собирающие и готовящие еду, тратят свои силы и часть своей бесценной жизни для того, чтобы мы смогли насладиться тем или иным продуктом. Все это с нашей точки зрения несет отражение в тезисе одного мудреца."Прикасайся к миру с нежностью и любовью." учит Дон Хуан "Стараясь не брать больше чем тебе действительно нужно."

Отпустить привязанность к еде - значит частично отпустить свою привязанность к телу и его ощущениям. Это очень не просто. Поэтому, когда то давно Будда дал своим последователям медитацию учащую анализировать непривлекательный аспект пищи. Ее часть присутствует в каждодневном режиме дня любого монаха как подготовка к еде и настройка на правильное ее употребление. С древнего языка Пали она переводиться примерно так:
"Зная, что данная пища была пожертвована мне верующими людьми, я буду употреблять ее с осознанностью и мудростью. Не для наслаждения. Не для того чтобы мое тело стало более худым или получило приятную округлость. Эта пища является лишь топливом для моего тела, поддерживающим в нем жизненные силы - силы для практики к Освобождению. Эта пища как и мое тело состоит из элементов, имеющих причины и изменяющихся постоянно. Сейчас она красива вкусна и приятна на вид, но придя в контакт с телом через несколько часов покинет его отвратительной и смердящей. Помня об этом я буду есть без привязанности."
Помимо этого, опытным Учителем может даваться практика, в которой следует осознавать все аспекты страдательности, непривлекательности и безличности выращивания, приготовления и переваривания пищи. Задавая себе вопросы на эти темы, вы позволяете уму все глубже и глубже проникать в действительность процесса питания, растворяя связанные с ним иллюзии. На эту тему у монахов существуют множество шуток подобных этой: "Ох уж эти люди! Почему они обычно едят в компании и с улыбкой, а ходят в туалет поодиночке кривясь и напрягаясь?"=) Такая практика позволяет с трезвостью подходить к питанию и воспитать в своем уме качества умеренности и адекватности по отношению к этому процессу. Эта медитация довольно сложна и поэтому в ней желательно руководство руководства опытного Учителя, чтобы не впасть в крайности. Так же, она не рекомендуется некоторым видам человеческого характера

----------


## Дубинин

Это похвальные поучения ЛёшиПФ, основанные на его глубокой реализации сих методов? (или страшно подумать..- цитаты из инета, выдаваемые им за свои личные достижения  мудрости?  :EEK!: )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.06.2017), Доня (31.10.2017), ПавелПас (30.11.2018), Шуньяананда (26.10.2017)

----------


## Альбина

Касины света ...не для новичков -однозначно.
..такая медитация .. и то... скорее "просто посидеть за ужином за свечами, или уловить момент,  когда  это в кайф", для очень очень бесцельных\цельных людей. Для одержимых - лучше не надо. Можно посмотреть . Если  расслабило  и нормально, то гуд. Если никак и не комфортно -то отставить до лучших времен.По идее там работает периферия зрительная, центр же остается пустой. Короче, только после сканирования учителем на готовность.  
Ужинайте при свечах, жгите костры  в ночи, смотрите на звезды, гуляйте на солнце ,и просто так..или по зову сердца. :Smilie:  Все с нами рядом. 


а.. ну и да.. Меньше электрического света- больше здоровья глазам. Гипотеза. :Smilie:  
Или   желательно приглушенный свет, чтобы не шел диссонансом с ушедшим солнцем.. Все-таки продолжение солнца каждый день ,  когда оно уже ушло- как-то не органично.

----------

Ассаджи (26.06.2017), Владимир Николаевич (26.06.2017), Доня (31.10.2017)

----------


## Georgiy

лихое перечисление, конечно, "солнце, луна, свеча"... те, кто серьезно смотрят на солнце рекомендуют это делать за час или даже полчаса до заката или после восхода, если полчаса до и после, то в это время на него можно спокойно смотреть кому угодно

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> КАСИНА СВЕТА
> ...
> Для этого нужно выбрать любой обьект чистого света (солнце, луна, свеча или специально подготовленная лампа).
> ....


Незнаю от чего такой любой обьект чистого света, как солнце и  свеча - избавит. Разве,  что при усердной практике, от - зрения.
Но вот к глаукоме и катаракте - вполне может привести.

Будьте пожалуйста аккуратны практикующие различные практики медитаций.  Берегите себя и не забывайте о своих близких.

----------

Альбина (26.06.2017)

----------


## Фил

Траттака на свече очень даже полезна.
И У.Бэйтс советовал иногда на яркий свет смотреть.
Главное с пониманием.

----------

Доня (01.07.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Траттака на свече очень даже полезна.
> И У.Бэйтс советовал иногда на яркий свет смотреть.
> Главное с пониманием.


У пламени свечи свет - мерцающий.
При короткой концентрации именно зрения, по типу тратака, может быть  для зрения и полезен.
При попытке же длительного сосредоточения внимания: для развития и углубления внимания или для кассины - бесполезен, а вот для зрения вполне может быть довольно - болезен.

----------


## Georgiy

> Незнаю от чего такой любой обьект чистого света, как солнце и  свеча - избавит. Разве,  что при усердной практике, от - зрения.
> Но вот к глаукоме и катаракте - вполне может привести.


"Есть многое на свете, друг Горацио, что и не снилось нашим мудрецам".  Солярные божества - практически универсалия человеческих культур, т.е. Солнцу поклонялись испокон веков, а стало быть и смотрели на него. Из тех, кто серьезно смотрит на него мне известны: 1) "солнцееды", которые утверждают, что благодаря смотрению на Солнце они сильно уменьшают потребность в еде. Самый известный солнцеед рекомендует не смотреть на Солнце через час после восхода и за час до захода, а менее известный, но с большим опытом - полчаса. Это гарант безопасности для глаз, по их мнению. 2) в 4-й главе Йога сутр Патанджали есть сутра, которая гласит, что достигший санъямы на Солнце познает устройство Вселенной (не в современном смысле, конечно, а в индуистском, т.е. с горой Меру, континентами и т.д.). У этого самого известного солнцееда спросили об этом уровне смотрения/созерцания Солнца и он сказал, что не достиг его. 3) согласно этой замечательной книге  среди практик тогел есть и смотрение на Солнце, причем смотрящим на него с целями трекчо и тогел ( :Smilie: ) рекомендуется сначала полгода смотреть на "красное Солнце", а после проявления знаков реализации можно уже на "белое Солнце". Очевидно, что эти рекомендации - аналоги приведенных в пункте 1. В книге одного великого бонца, посвященной реализации радужного тела, я видел рекомендацию практики смотрения на Солнце, но он не различал красное и белое Солнце, только в 2-х словах описал ее.

Вот такие дела, Владимир Николаевич.  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "Есть многое на свете, друг Горацио, что и не снилось нашим мудрецам".  Солярные божества - практически универсалия человеческих культур, т.е. Солнцу поклонялись испокон веков, а стало быть и смотрели на него. Из тех, кто серьезно смотрит на него мне известны: 1) "солнцееды", которые утверждают, что благодаря смотрению на Солнце они сильно уменьшают потребность в еде. Самый известный солнцеед рекомендует не смотреть на Солнце через час после восхода и за час до захода, а менее известный, но с большим опытом - полчаса. Это гарант безопасности для глаз, по их мнению. 2) в 4-й главе Йога сутр Патанджали есть сутра, которая гласит, что достигший санъямы на Солнце познает устройство Вселенной (не в современном смысле, конечно, а в индуистском, т.е. с горой Меру, континентами и т.д.). У этого самого известного солнцееда спросили об этом уровне смотрения/созерцания Солнца и он сказал, что не достиг его. 3) согласно этой замечательной книге  среди практик тогел есть и смотрение на Солнце, причем смотрящим на него с целями трекчо и тогел () рекомендуется сначала полгода смотреть на "красное Солнце", а после проявления знаков реализации можно уже на "белое Солнце". Очевидно, что эти рекомендации - аналоги приведенных в пункте 1. В книге одного великого бонца, посвященной реализации радужного тела, я видел рекомендацию практики смотрения на Солнце, но он не различал красное и белое Солнце, только в 2-х словах описал ее.
> 
> Вот такие дела, Владимир Николаевич.


Друг, я буддист и имею определённые именно буддийские цели, а именно уменьшение страдательности и проблем, а не наоборот : )
И в буддизме именно для кассины света если и используется солнечный свет, то в виде: пятна на какойто поверхности или полосы света проходящей через чтото. И то это только вспомогательное средство, реальное практическое кассина - нимитта.
Ум очень тонок, ньюансов практики с умом очень много, и даже очень подробное руководство по той или иной технике созерцания прочтённое двумя разными людьми вполне может привести к тому что эти два человека будут практиковать совершенно разные методы созерцания.

Ум очень тонок и расстроить и разбалансировать его очень легко. Берегите его, друг, и не болейте пожалуйста.
Зрение также берегите : ) И близких людей.
(этож надо такое - солнцееды )))

----------

Ассаджи (27.06.2017)

----------


## Georgiy

> Друг, я буддист и имею определённые именно буддийские цели, а именно уменьшение страдательности и проблем, а не наоборот : )


Если вы не изволили заметить или просто полностью прочитать мое сообщение, остановившись на "солнцеедах", то я напомню, что славный буддизм в славном перечне созерцателей Солнца представлен как одна из практик тогел по реализации радужного тела. :-)




> И в буддизме именно для кассины света если и используется солнечный свет, то в виде: пятна на какойто поверхности или полосы света проходящей через чтото. И то это только вспомогательное средство, реальное практическое кассина - нимитта.


Что именно созерцают означенные мною славные созерцатели Солнца на продвинутых стадиях (тогел) - об этом в известных мне книжках не написано. Но из самого описания практики можно понять, что это не просто Солнце, видимое всеми нами невооруженным глазом.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.06.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Друг, я буддист и имею определённые именно буддийские цели, а именно уменьшение страдательности и проблем, а не наоборот : )
> И в буддизме именно для кассины света если и используется солнечный свет, то в виде: пятна на какойто поверхности или полосы света проходящей через чтото. И то это только вспомогательное средство, реальное практическое кассина - нимитта.
> Ум очень тонок, ньюансов практики с умом очень много, и даже очень подробное руководство по той или иной технике созерцания прочтённое двумя разными людьми вполне может привести к тому что эти два человека будут практиковать совершенно разные методы созерцания.
> 
> Ум очень тонок и расстроить и разбалансировать его очень легко. Берегите его, друг, и не болейте пожалуйста.
> Зрение также берегите : ) И близких людей.
> (этож надо такое - солнцееды )))


Фух.В.Н. Как же хорошо что вы на форуме. прям гора с плеч.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.06.2017)

----------


## Georgiy

Во-во, Альбина, понапишите побольше (и в стихах) о внутреннем свете. Побольше и подлиннее о внутреннем, которое вовсе даже не внешнее.

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

именно что основанные....

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

Это одна из основных практик, делающаяся на долгих Ритритах, между сидячими медитациями. Она позволяет восстановить кровообращение в ногах и ослабевающую (в какой то момент это может случиться) в сидячей медитации концентрацию. Довольно часто ее также практикуют сразу после сна или после еды - дабы не дать уму быстро скатиться в низкие энергетические состояния. 
Некоторые практики — например мантры, касины, созерцание дыхания итп позволяют практиковать их в любом положении тела в том числе и при ходьбе. Но сейчас мы бы хотели рассказать о практике ходьбы с осознанием этой самой ходьбы. Осознанием т.е. Фокусом сосредоточения в этой практике является ваше собственное тело. Удерживайте свое внимание на позе своего тела, не позволяя ему сфокусироваться на чем то одном. Желательно чтобы осознавание не несло оттенок жесткости и чрезмерной настойчивости - это может вызвать напряжение. 
С какой скоростью ходить? Именно в этой технике мы бы советовали варьировать скорость движения в зависимости от собственного состояния — если вы слишком взволнованы или чувствуете что энергия застоялась — двигайтесь быстрее — это позволит чуть стряхнуть ее остаток, но в то же время следите за тем чтобы это не слишком сбивало вашу осознанность. В идеале движения должны вызывать состояния мягкости и спокойствия. Так - вы не двигаетесь, а плавно течете из одного положения в другое. 
В классической практике вам следует выбрать спокойное место с дорожкой или коридором в 17-20 шагов. Но на практике вы можете адаптировать для этого любое место, применив толику фантазии — один знакомый провел много свободных часов шагая на месте с закрытыми глазами, а ваш покорный слуга , в виду того что его дом как то занимал пространство чуть больше современной туалетной комнаты переживал замечательные состояния часами шагая вверх и вниз по одной(!) ступеньке. 
Эта необычная практика дает много положительных результатов — начиная с хорошего пищеварения и заканчивая мощной развитой внимательностью натренированной с открытыми глазами в движении(!), что может очень сильно пригодиться в обычной жизни человека (не побоюсь этого слова). 
Вам! О сидячие офисные мальчики и девочки! Вам дальнобойщики пилоты водители маршруток и стратегических атомный подводных лодок! Именно вам и для вас была дна и разработана эта техника ибо вам с вашим сидячим образом жизни классическая сидячая медитация может помочь только в усилении проблем с пищеварением!

----------


## Ассаджи

Спасибо за вдохновение, Лёша!

----------


## Альбина

"Солнце нельзя есть))"
"Про Солнце". :Smilie: 
Солнце-это друг. А с друзьями дружат, а не используют.
Солнце очень внимательное и заботливое, оно будит утром, дает жизнь всему живому, а вечером провожает на отдых, ласковое и нежное, и с большой отдачей.  Нужно только увидеть его, оставив себя,  и поверить в него, и оно будет благодарно и завалит подарками.
Солнце -друг,  с друзьями всегда вместе, их встречают и провожают, забыв о всех делах,  и пропустить его уход или приход тогда становится уже невозможным. И закат и восход тогда сам  по себе становится очень важным в жизни, и никогда не проходит незамеченным. И глаза сами поневоле будут встречаться.......

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.06.2017), Фил (28.06.2017)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

МЕДИТАЦИЯ НА ЧАСТИ ТЕЛА
=========================
Это одна из самых первых медитаций из тех которым, судя по священным текстам, учил Будда хоть и является больше медитацией успокоения и сосредоточения ума, но так же несет в себе и глубокий аспект анализа. Он может быть применима для начала развития и укрепления этого качества в уме, что безусловно является развитием мудрости. Как известно для Абсолютного Просветления каждому человеку надо растворить 4 иллюзии в уме — иллюзию стабильности в том что изменчиво, иллюзию постоянства в том что не имеет постоянной сущности, иллюзию приятности в не удовлетворительном и иллюзию привлекательности в неприятном. 
Эта практика как раз работает с с последним типом и на раз уничтожает такие качества как похоть или чрезмерное беспокойство своем теле и всем что с ним связанно. Для у самой практики есть некоторые ограничения — так например для ее визуализационной части начинающим не рекомендуется применять образ физического тела молодого человека противоположного пола. Она так же не всегда рекомендуется для мирян т.к. при неправильной и излишней практике может ввести в депрессию. Ибо во многих знаниях многие печали.
Эта медитация включает в себя истинную основу анализа - просто разделяет целое по частям и анализирует их свойства. Будда для этого разделял тело на 32 части и советовал наблюдать их - снаружи вовнутрь и сверху вниз. Выглядит это примерно так - «Волосы, пот, кожа, жир, гной, мясо, жилы, кости, суставы, ногти, зубы, мозги, сопли, слезы, ушная сера, слюна, диафрагма, легкие, сердце, кровь, печень, селезенка, желудок, желудочная слизь, кишки, не переваренная пища, черви, калл, почки, моча». Закончив ее следует начать наблюдать этот список с конца в начало, делая так в течении всего времени практики.

Практиковать эту медитацию можно четырьмя способами(они выбираются в зависимости от характера и предпочтений практика)
- простое проговаривание частей тела (с него все начинается) со временем приводит практикующего к концентрации доступа
- чувствование мест на теле и обьема которое занимают те или иные органы так же приведут к концентрации доступа
- визуальное представление органов их цвета, формы итп - приведут к медитативному поглощению ума
- отслеживание аспектов непривлекательности этих частей внутри и снаружи приведут к развитию отрешенности и концентрации доступа. Этот метод боле всего влияет на развитие мудрости. В нем вы спрашиваете себя приятны ли например черви
- приятны ли они на ощупь
- на запах
- на вид
- на вкус 
- приятны ли вообще для человеческого ума как концепт (так чтобы сказать кому «то ты мой червь» итп)

Понимание и мудрость — со временем при частом применении подобной медитации в уме могут возникать прозрения - что все люди в сущности похожи т.к. состоят из одинаковых частей поэтому мало чем в сущности отличаются, что все в нашем мире в той или иной степени из этих частей состоит — пища, деревья итп т. к. (например) лучшим питанием для растений являются кал и трупы и ингридиенты за счет которых они растут это те же мертвые 32 части тела, которые вы сейчас повторяете, что земля также состоит по большинству из перегноя трупов растений и живых существ, а значит и из этих частей. Главное тут внимательно следить за тем чтобы практика вместо отрешенности не стала вызывать у вас отвращение - это уже ошибка (В древних Буддийских текстах известна история, когда множество монахов под изза неправильного применения этой техники совершила самоубийство). Ее лучше начать балансировать чем то приятным - например Любящей Добротой.

Развитие - Со временем, когда вы легко и без каких либо прерываний можете в течении часа туда и обратно гонять эти 32 части тела - уменьшите обьект. Уберите половину частей (те которые по вашему ощущение являются для вас самыми не явными и пустыми) и продолжайте работать с 16-ю. Потом, когда сможете и их удерживать в уме без каких либо перерывов и проблем, уменьшите их вдвое. Повторяйте этот процесс до тех пор пока не останется всего
одна часть - самая явная и простая для вас. Она и станет для вас ключом к вхождение в медитативное поглощение ума.
Результаты - Бханте Арянанда из Монастыря НаУяна говорит, что половина загрязнений ума, которые и удерживают нас от состояния счастья и блаженства, связанна с нашей привязанностью к телу. эта практика направлена именно, на то чтобы эту привязанность максимально ослабить, так пропадет половина пустых беспокойств и волнений о теле и его нуждах. «Успокаивается ум - успокаивается тело»
Начинать практику рекомендуется с 10-15 минут для профилактики(развития Похоти) в последствии, мягко увеличивая время. Эта практика необходима прежде всего монахам, но умный человек даже будучи женатым или замужней безусловно найдет ее полезной — для соблюдения нравственности и сохранения семьи и совести.

----------

Алексей Сергеевич (14.02.2020)

----------


## Won Soeng

Всякая тренировка направления и удержания полезна, конечно же  :Smilie:  

А сосредоточение на сиянии может реализовать карму пребывания в мирах сияния (что бы это ни значило для ученика прямо сейчас).
Так же как сосредоточение на звуке может реализовать карму пребывания в мирах божественного звука  :Smilie:  И снова - что бы это не значило.

Многие практики не имеют другого смысла кроме тренировки сосредоточения, но при этом, определенный объект, помещенный в фокус внимания, внезапно, может раскрыть ум, преодолеть границы этого рождения, выйти за пределы обусловленного цеплянием (кармой этого рождения) существования.

Редко-редко это может иметь невероятную пользу. Хотя, говорят, сейчас все труднее найти проницательного человека. Говорят, даже невозможно.

----------

Монферран (28.06.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> А сосредоточение на сиянии может реализовать карму пребывания в мирах сияния (что бы это ни значило для ученика прямо сейчас).
> Так же как сосредоточение на звуке может реализовать карму пребывания в мирах божественного звука  И снова - что бы это не значило.
> .


А вот тут очень интересно. А если 50 на 50? Если и в  сиянии застреваешь и в звуке, тогда куда запульнут, когда наступит время ? Буддисты утверждают, что карма отправит  в ОДНО определенное место, а хочется чтобы было "все включено". :Frown: 
Не сказать что совсем уж волнительно, просто какой гардеробчик собирать-непонятно7
 Вот  так вот окажешься в мире божественных звуков в шортах и майке, а все в вечерних платьях, а ты как дура. За  себя не переживаю,  главное - чтобы стресса у соседей по карме не было...- к тому беспокойство.
Есть места где и то и то есть? :Smilie:

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

"МАРА Я ТЕБЯ ВИЖУ!"

#14 Leshalf » менее минуты назад
"МАРА Я ТЕБЯ ВИЖУ!"
======================================
Самая большая проблема для человека, занимающегося духовными практиками и пытающегося находится в настоящем моменте, это постоянное присутствие мыслей, желаний и идей. Жизнь нормального современного человека невозможна без планирования, обдумывания и составления списков будущих дел. Но, к сожалению, неуправляемый ум может настолько увлечься этим процессом, что теряет связь с реальностью, постоянно находясь в обдумывании того, что нужно сделать. Мысли могут сильно беспокоить, лишая человека сна и приводя к психической усталости. Так же постоянная работа ума колеблет сознание теми или иными мелкими ментальными командами, проявляющимся как неудовлетворенность своим настоящим положением и желанием постоянно что-то поправить. Многие люди чрезмерно увлекаясь обдумыванием и анализом каких-либо отдельных вещей, могут потерять связь с общим контекстом и положением в котором эти вещи находятся - именно так люди и начинают сходить с ума.
Все указанные выше состояния являются проблемами современного человека, который все больше и больше начинает уходить от настоящего в пространство мыслей планов и идей.
Британский монах Аджхан Брахмавамсо учит, что чрезмерно думающий ум можно поправить если изменить его отношение к думанью. Это делается при помощи простого упражнения. Представьте, что у вас в голове стоит динамик а сверху далеко в небе сидит существо, которое постоянно командует вами.
" Сделай то! Сделай это! Ты делаешь недостаточно хорошо! Это твой враг! Что ты будешь делать если...?" итп
Мы не видим это существо, но принимаем его команды за свои собственные мысли. Так христиане рассказывают о маленьком чертике постоянно шепчущем всякие гадости и нездоровые идеи нам в уши. Но плевать через плечо, чтобы избавиться от него не надо! Надо просто вовремя осознать, что Мара ( а именно так зовут Аватара смерти в и Главного Злодея в Буддизме) опять начал командовать вами. В Древних сутрах Палийского Канона есть истории, когда это существо, будучи невидимым, начинало соблазнять монахов и мирян, но как только они осознавали, что их опять пытаются загипнотизировать - они просто понимали "О Мара опять ты! Я вижу тебя! Ты не властен надо мною Завулон!" (ну это уже из другого кино=)
Это осознавание с пониманием помогают полностью прекратить возникающую мысль. А так же потихоньку настраивают ваш ум на то, что состояние безмыслия куда более полезно для него нежели постоянное обдумывание и планирование.
При этом нужно помнить, что чрезмерно резко и агрессивно это делать нельзя! Относитесь к своему уму как к ребенку - нежно, но настойчиво. Если ваш сын, которому пора спать, начинает капризничать - вы же не возьмете его за горло и не будете кричать ему в лицо "А ну давай иди спать я сказал!" Такой поступок скорее доведет его до истерики нежели усыпит. Для того чтобы его уложить - его надо успокоить. Мягко по доброму поговорить с ним. Иногда пошутить. Иногда объяснить. С таким же отношением мы предлагаем относиться к уму и всему, что в нем возникает.

----------


## Йен

Витаккасантхана сутта. Расслабление мыслей: http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn20.htm

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

Йен - да это вариант одного из методов из этой сутры...





Медитация при ходьбе - Вариант Випассана Традиции - Махаси Саядо
***************************************************
Сегодня мы бы хотели подробнее рассказать о Бирманской традиции медитации при ходьбе. Фактически традиция Махаси Саядо является самой традиционной и распространенной в Мьянме (Бирме). Весь фокус практики этой традиции заключается в анализе истинной природы вещей этого мира - ее характеристик непостоянства неудовлетворительности и отсутствие сущности. Как известно кто предупрежден и осведомлен - тот вооружен и соответственно сумеет более гармонично взаимодействовать с реальностью.
Так вот в традиции Махаси каждая сидячая практика медитации должна предваряться 1-2 часами практики при ходьбе - для обострения восприятия пробуждения энергии и подготовки тела к состоянию долгой недвижимости.
Для начинающих возможен вариант с таймером. Вам выдаются устройства которые вы легко можете запрограммировать на подачу сигналов через определенные интервалы времени. Обычные инструкции для новичков - начинать с 5 минут медитации при ходьбе и 5 минут сидя. Каждую сессию добавляя 5 минут к практике в обоих положениях. Медитация при ходьбе выполняется очень медленно - не более 6-7 шагов в минуту. Каждый шаг требуется четко разбивать на 5 6 частей чет ко осознавая их начало конец и смену. По началу каждое действие следует отмечать в уме присваивая ему ярлык таким образом - "поднимаю левую ногу" "двигаю левую ногу" "опускаю левую ногу" "касаюсь земли левой ногой" "опираюсь на левую ногу" "поднимаю правую ногу" итд. Двигаясь таким образом, вы все больше и больше обращаете внимание на процессы происходящие в вашем теле и, через некоторое время, на фоне потока изменение позиции ног, вы начнете чувствовать давление дискомфорт жар неудобство итп в различных частях вашего тела.
Осознавая плавное изменение этих сильных ощущений, вы можете скоро стать свидетелем того, как в них сквозь реакцию принятия и непринятия их умом, все больше будут проявляться характеристики 4 элементов - ощущения давления, растяжения, тепла, холода, расширения, давления и пульсации. Эти ощущения со временем будут все быстрее и интенсивнее сменять друг-друга. Так же при такой практике довольно легко наблюдать за сменяющими друг друга мыслями и эмоциями которые также, как река будут течь через вас на фоне меняющихся движений ног.
Саядо и его ученики советуют сосредотачиваться на изменении всего что происходит в наблюдаемом вами процессе - точки внимания, позиции ног, мыслей, эмоций , ощущений тела. Работая упорно и скрупулезно, вы можете достичь так называемых Випассана джхан - поглощений ума на изменении всего в этом мире, которые по заверению Учителей Традиции приводят к достижению Состояния Просветления. Ну и несут помимо этого большое количество позитивных моментов - здоровые ноги, способность долго ходить, хорошее пищеварение, сильную внимательность и невозмутимость. Для людей практикующих серьезно Учитель советует отказаться от сна и заниматься подобной практикой всю ночь.
Добавим что одной из практик, хорошо ее дополняющей, является практика одного движения за раз. Иногда даже в монастыре или ритритном центре у вас просто нет возможности двигаться со скоростью медитации при ходьбе - но терять состояние осознанности и покоя так же нет желания. Для этого совершайте практику Одно движение за раз - перед тем как совершать действие сначала разбейте, то что вы хотите делать на части и делайте одну из этих частей за другой, стараясь отмечать в уме начало и и конец каждого из них.
Пример:
Вы - не выходите из комнаты, а "Опускаю ногу со стула. Опускаю другую. Опираюсь на них. Встаю. Шаг правой. Шаг левой. Поднимаю глаза на дверь. Поднимаю руку. Берусь за ручку. Опускаю ее. Толкаю дверь. Отпускаю Ручку. Опускаю руку. Шагаю наружу.".
Именно так Учитель и советует двигаться для углубления практики медитации при ходьбе в Традиции Махаси Саядо.

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

МЕДИТАЦИЯ НАБЛЮДЕНИЯ ЗА ДЫХАНИЕМ — ТРАДИЦИЯ ПАОК САЯДО.
Одной из самых простых техник для достижения глубоких уровней Самадхи с точки зрения Древнего медитационного учебника Вишудхимагга (Путь Очищения) является медитация наблюдения за дыханием. Одной из особенностей делающих ее универсальной и подходящей любому человеку с практически любым психотипам — это ее безличность. В не вас не просят думать о чем либо или повторять какой либо слово или молитву.
Для этого рекомендуется сесть с прямой спиной в тихом и спокойном месте и настроиться на медитацию.
В ней вы будете наблюдать за дыханием. Как человек сидящий у дороги и видящий тех кто по ней идет — отмечает проходящих мимо не контролируя их. Так же и вы наблюдаете отмечая как дыхание входи внутрь и выходит наружу в мест расположенном между ноздрями и верхней губой.
Изначально ум практикующих может быть довольно груб и поло мыслей о прошлом и будущем. В Традиции Самадхи Саядо учит что такому уму следует дать дополнительный стимул для укрепления внимательности для обьекта. Этим стимулом будет счет дыханий. Вам рекомендуется считать вдохи и выдохи, доходя при этом до восьми и, по достижении этой цифры, возвращаться обратно к единице. Если вы сбились или не уверенны что считает правильно начинайте упражнение заново.
Когда вы можете без особых сложностей и помех непрерывно считать свои вдохи и выдохи в течении часа — вы можете отпустить практику счета, возвращаясь к ней только когда ум сильно возбужден или сонлив.
В практике ум может начать отвлекаться на мысли, странные, сильные или болезненные ощущения — мастер рекомендует осознав эти отвлечения и не обращая на них внимание безмятежно вернуться к счету вдохов и выдохов. Постепенно внимание станет настолько острым что вы сможете без труда отслеживать долгие и короткие глубокие или поверхностные вдохи а также глубже чувствовать их фазы — начало середину и конец. Иногда дыхание может стать настолько поверхностным и тонким что ум перестает его чувствовать и может возникнуть страх что вы перестали дышать. Не волнуйтесь =) этого не произошло — просто дыхание стало настолько тонким что грубый ум не может почувствовать его. В этом случае можно либо специально некоторое время подышать глубже либо отмечать в уме сам факт того что вдох сделан без привязки к ощущению вдоха. При появлении света Учитель рекомендует, не обращая на него внимания и не играя с ним, продолжать практику до тех пор пока он не станет ярким большим стабильным и спокойным. Практикуя с таким светом в течении трех часов можно позволить ему смешаться с ощущением дыхания и...

----------


## Won Soeng

Медитация ходьбы.
Медитация хоть бы?
Медитация хотя бы!
Медитациях на хотениях?
Медитация на желаниях.

ЗЫ.
Старик уже не может говорить,
Но ясен взор, улыбка в бороде.
Праправнуков уже не убедить...
Он вместе с ними. В горе и беде.

----------

Алик (03.07.2017), Альбина (30.06.2017), Дубинин (30.06.2017), Монферран (30.06.2017)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

=)

Практические аспекты медитации на курсах Випассаны традиции Гоенки. 
=================================================================
Как вы наверное не знаете термин «Випассана» означает «Прозрение». Прозрение в истинную природу всего в этом мире. Будда обьяснял что природа всего в мире имеет три общие характеристики это изменчивость, неудовлетворительность и безличность. Все практики на курсе Випассаны (а всего их 2) заточены на прозрение в характеристику Изменчивости.
На курсе практикуется Анапана — здесь это молчаливое наблюдение за тем как дыхание входит в тело и покидает его в точке между ноздрями и верхней губой. Со временем, когда из-за углубления концентрации внимания проявиться боле тонкая реальность четырех великих элементов (их характеристик) начнет переживаться на уровне ощущений их изменение следует наблюдать на том же участке в течении некоторого времени.
Вторая техника, преподаваемая сразу за первой это перемещение внимания от одной части тела к другой - с верху вниз и (со временем) снаружи внутрь — с чувствованием ощущений и (что главное!) наблюдением их изменений. Наблюдение, переживанию и отмечанию изменений и учат курсы Випассаны. Вместе с изменением ощущений вы стихийно наблюдаете изменение потока мыслей и их взаимосвязь с ощущениями тела. Самое главное при этом - это воспитывать в себе качество невозмутимости ума который все время пытается удержать приятные ощущения и избавится от болезненных.
Курсы длятся 10 дней. На них не разрешается читать, слушать музыку, разговаривать, писать и рекомендуется все время сохранять внимание внутри. На это время вы так же принимаете Буддийские обеты нравственности.
Под конец - на последних медитациях вас обучат технике разделения своих заслуг и счастья со всеми живыми существами. Метта здесь рекомендуется как практика в конце медитации, когда вы чувствуете радость и покой - сосредоточтесь на них и взращивая эти ощущения внутри себя, впоследствии выводите их за пределы тела даря их всем окружающим вас живым существам.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.07.2017)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

ПРАКТИКА ПОИСКА ПОСТОЯННОЙ СУЩНОСТИ.
==================================
"- Как познать истинную природу всего в этом мире?
- Надо уничтожить иллюзию мешающую ей проявиться.
- Где мы это делаем?
В собственном уме. Иллюзия находиться в его привычках и воззрениях. Для того чтобы прозреть сквозь нее следует просто склонять ум к определенным вещам и через некоторое время он сам начнет видеть реальность такой какой она есть. "
Из бесед Бханте Ариянанды из Шриланцийского монастыря Науяна Аранья.
Отсутствие постоянной сущности, Анатта, пустота — один из важнейших аспектов духовной практики. Глубокое рассмотрение его и познание на собственном опыте является мощнейшим способов растворения иллюзий и надёжный указатель на пути к Освобождению.
Итак - как же это сделать?
Что это значит Анатта? По сути это значит, что в действительности ничего нет - вещей нет, вас нет, стран нет, городов нет, мужчин и женщин нет и.т.п. Как же можно это понять? Вокруг нас мы видим целый мир. Он состоит из всего, что перечислено выше и еще много другого. Однако в этом мире нет существительных, всё - есть глаголы. В действительности существуют только процессы. Однако фокус восприятия человека собран таким образом (для удобства взаимодействия на бытовом уровне) что наш ум, имея способность давать названия процессам, словно замораживает их и создает границы отделяя одно от другого. Таким образом получаются предметы этого мира.
Даже современная наука приходит к подобному выводу. Разделяя матерю и изучая самые мельчайшие частицы, учёные говорят, что плотность всего лишь иллюзия возникающая от невероятно огромной скорости волн и процессов изменений проходящих в них. Хотя в сущности - там одна пустота. Например, когда вентилятор включён и крутится на большой скорости мы видим лишь круглый диск.
Наблюдая огонь или реку можно довольно легко увидеть нелепость названия их существительными. Чтобы разрушить заблуждения и научиться видеть суть вещей, необходимо выполнять технику исследования - поиска этой сущности.
Например таким образом: С точки зрения пространства и времени. Вот стоит стол. Где этот стол? В прошлом - это дерево растущее из земли+немного нефти затраченное на клей и пластики для него. Что это в будущем? Куча обломков на помойке. Если мы будем исследовать его в настоящем "Где этот стол?" то не найдем его. Является ли столом ножка, крышка или перекладина? В каких его деталях стола больше - деревянных пластиковых или железных? и.т.д. и.т.п.
Итак - стола нет. Он собран из частей. Так мы видим что стол это концепт. Что есть ножка от стола? Что есть древесина? Если древесину делить дальше, то выяснится, что и древесины тоже нет. Таким образом нам следует непрестанно исследовать всё - это и есть практика. Если наше внимание само падает на что-нибудь - разбираем это на части, понимая, что это тоже концепт. Эту медитацию можно делать в любом положении тела. При помощи нее мы развиваем аналитические способности своего ума для возникновения в нем мудрости и понимания.
Со временем, когда иллюзия существования внешних объектов начнет ослабевать, следует перейти в исследованию внутренних.
Будда учил что для полного исследования следует осознавать отсутствие сущности во всех объектах - больших и малых, тонких и материальных, внутренних и внешних в прошлом настоящем и будущем. Есть куда развиваться.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.07.2017)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

Медитация Сорадования.
**********************
По мнению авторов это одна из самых сложных аспектов Любящей доброты для современного русского да и европейского ума. Представьте себе человека, которому плохо, ему нужна помощь, он плачет - ваше первое желание будет помочь ему. Это видно даже по лицам в метро! Да-да, несмотря на пропаганду того, что активно просящие помощи люди это мафия и хороший заработок денег. Когда люди видят в метро просящую на операцию мать они, морщась , отворачиваются, раздраженно стараясь ее не замечать. Но если глубже заглянуть в гнев, который они испытывают, окажется что он направлен прежде всего не на человека нуждающегося в помощи, а на себя - потому что не в состоянии поделиться с людьми чем то так как - далее идет то или иное оправдание... И это сострадание - пусть даже в зачаточном состоянии, но уже инсталлированное в нас с раннего детства. Но вот что вызывает в наших умах богатый обеспеченный успешный и искренне довольный собой человек? У большинства, людей мотивированных на успех - ту или иную форму зависти, остальные будут с трудом удерживаться от желания раскритиковать такого умника вора итп и опустить его на землю=) Если посмотреть глубже то это тоже называется завистью - состояние когда не принимаешь счастья и успеха другого человека и на его радость отвечаешь не позитивом, а негативом.
Противоположностью зависти является состояние сорадования или Мудита на древнем языке пали. Кажется даже неблагозвучное звучание этого термина для русского слуха является чем-то знаковым и кармическим=) По сему мы считаем эту практику одной из важнейших и наилучших для современного европейского человека.
Как же ее выполнять? Эта практика относиться к благо пожеланиям и инструкциями своими напоминает практику Любящей доброты. Здесь вы повторяете в своем уме фразу изначально направленную на себя, а в последствии на любого выбранного вами человека, группу, людей ситуацию итп . Фраза может быть длинной или короткой. Важно чтобы она помогала развитию ощущения и правильного взгляда о том, на что она направленна.
Начнем с себя "Я - молодец." Поймите, что вы действительно стараетесь быть хорошим и ведёте себя настолько хорошо насколько вам позволяют ваши качества, ваш уровень развития мудрости на данный момент и жизненная ситуация. Что вы достойны любви и с ней станете еще лучше. Такое понимание должно следовать за каждой мысленной фразой.
"Ты молодец! Ты стараешься! Пусть тебе сопутствует успех!" Можно желать так одному человеку или каждому, кого вы встречаете и с кем общаетесь. Можно менять фокус пожелания с себя на других и обратно - произвольно или по желанию. В последствии Можно благожелать группам людей и ситуациям, представляя их перед собой или просто вспоминая о них. Так же полезно будет стараться фокусироваться на положительных качествах человека, ситуации и т.п. которые могут принести вам пользу или достойны того чтобы у них поучиться. А они есть всегда. Этим мы медленно сменяем фокус нашего ума с критичного циника на позитивного энергичного всемогущего человека.
Эта практика очень полезна как для концентрации ума и расслабления тела, так и для гармоничной жизни в обществе и расслабления ума после практики мудрости. Сорадование - одна из практик ведущих к счастью и радости, которую без особого риска может практиковать любой человек.

----------

Влад К (16.03.2018), Владимир Николаевич (02.07.2017)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

МЕДИТАЦИЯ НА ЧЕТЫРЕ ВЕЛИКИХ ЭЛЕМЕНТА
============================
Эту практику как Путь полного освобождения от всех загрязнений ума и глубочайшего прозрение в природу всех вещей этого мира привозносил сам просветленный Учитель всех времени и народов Готама Будда.
Называется она - медитация на четыре Великих Элемента.
Этими элементами, как вы без сомнения уже догадались, являются воздух, огонь, вода и земля.
Как же можно их наблюдать и переживать восприятием человека?
Они переживаются как процессы, свойства которых в своем теле может ощущать каждый человек. Воздух - вся сфера ощущений движения и недвижения. Огонь - температура(тепло и холод). Вода - связь и течение. Земля - твердость и мягкость,тяжесть и легкость, гладкость и шершавость.
Начинайте исследовать свое тело по частям сверху вниз в поисках каждого из элементов в такой последовательности. Толкание(движение), твердость, тяжесть, шершавость, гладкость, мягкость, легкость, тепло, холод, опора(не движение), связь, течение.
Старайтесь в большем или меньшем качестве почувствовать каждое их этих ощущений в каждой части тела. Фокус тут в изменении восприятия, которое со временем настраивается так чтобы
чувствовать все ваше тело например как комплекс тепла ( в случае одноименного проявления элемента огня) где все части тела переживаются сознанием как более или менее интенсивное проявление температуры или например движения в случае элемента воздуха.
Каждое из двенадцати ощущений можно более или менее ярко почувствовать на какой либо части тела. Толкание - при натяжении живота во время вдоха. Твердость в момент, когда вдох закончен и тело из-за твердости не может допустить в себя больше воздуха итп
Так или иначе вам надо научиться чувствовать каждое из 12 проявлений элементов в каждой части своего тела. Учитель советует посвятить одному из двенадцати свойств 2-3 недели чтобы научиться
чувствовать его хорошо и сразу. Только после этого следует переходить к следующему.
Когда вы сможете, проходя по своему телу сверху вниз, переживать каждое из свойств одно за другим и один цикл всех ощущений занимает примерно 30 секунд практику надо будет изменить и дополнить чтобы выйти на более глубокий ее уровень. Для начала этой информации будет достаточно. С теми кто дойдет в этой практике до определенного уровня мы будем общаться лично.
Именно она является ключом к началу понимания глубинной сути процессов происходящих внутри нашего тела. В Бирманском монастыре Пааок она выбрана как начальная техника Самоисследования ведущая к глубочайшим уровням анализа собственного тела, его органов чувств, помогающая увидеть мельчайшие частицы материи возникающие и исчезающие миллиарды раз в секунду(атма каллапы). Люди пережившие подобный опыт уже никогда не смогут остаться прежними.
Именно она является первым шагом к основам анализа и прозрения в Самом древнем Учебнике Медитации Буддийского Учения - Вишудхимагге.
Выгоды практики - концентрируясь на определенных свойствах элементов вы сможете балансировать их присутствие в теле что поможет устранить часть его болезней и проблем.
Будучи мастером элементов вы уже не будете так сильно страдать от погоды, метео явлений и других проблем - достаточно просто сбалансировать предоминирование одного элемента другим,
сконцентрировавшись на его свойствах. Ваш ум - изза правильного баланса элементов легко сосредотачивается и успокаивается. И главное - при помощи этой практики вы можете войти на уровень высшего из возможных Восприятий истинной природы всего в этом мире.

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

МЕДИТАЦИЯ НА ДЫХАНИИ - МЕТОД АДЖХАНА ТХАНИССАРО.
=====================================
Дышите... Это - медитация наблюдения и контроля за дыханием.
Погружаясь в нее, вы можете дышать так глубоко или поверхностно как Вам нравиться. Можете вдыхать и выдыхать любыми частями тела по вашему желанию. Можете использовать на вдохи и выдохи мантры. Можете считать вдохи или выдохи - их длину или количество.
Самое главное - чтобы вам было хорошо, приятно и чтобы ваш неугомонный ум тратил все свое внимание на процесс дыхания. Изучайте и осознавайте как вам нравится дышать в данный момент времени, так чтобы всему телу было хорошо и удобно. Длинный вдох и короткий выдох? Без проблем! Вдох через глаза выдох пальцами ног? Пробуйте! Забыть про контроль над вдохами, просто отпустив их и сконцентрироваться только на выдохах? Делайте! Главное - постоянное осознавание процесса дыхания.
Сидя без движения, вы через некоторое время можете почувствовать неприятные ощущения - дышите через них, обучаясь принимать их, и работать с ними посредством своего дыхания.
"Экспериментируйте и пробуйте" - самая повторяющаяся инструкция даваемая в Медитационном Монастыре Аджхана Тханниссаро.
Судя по лекциям и рассказам этого замечательного Учителя он был единственным европейцем, который смог остаться жить в Тайланде в Монастыре своего Учителя. Все остальные просто не выдержали.
Сложность монашеского кодекса и жесткость монастырского воспитания данной традиции создают весьма не комфортную обстановку - в обязанности монахов здесь входит ежедневная тяжелая работа, долгие сидячие медитации на всю ночь, многочасовые песнопения, придирки Учителя, работающего с тобой в стиле Гурджиева и жесточайшая дисциплина помноженные на нахождение в чужой стране с другими пищей, климатом традицией и обычаями создают гремучую смесь порой способную повергнуть ум европейца в глубочайшую депрессию.
Просто для примера приведем один случай, наблюдаемым в живую самим Аджханом, в будущность его молодым монахом. Как то один путешествующий европейский монах Ученик Аджхана Чаа на несколько дней остановившийся в монастыре, решил прийти и побеседовать с его Учителем о медитации. В вечерний час он, постучавшись в дверь хижины и обьяснив открывшему ее Учителю причину визита, был прогнан прочь со словами - "Если ты не понимаешь слово Буддхо - как ты можешь понять хотя бы одно из моих слов???" ("Буддхо" - это одна из медитационых мантр этой традиции, буквально переводящаяся как "Будда" или "Просветление".)
" В этом непостоянном мире существует вероятность, что вы можете быть вовлечены в довольно сильное страдание, как ментальное так и физическое." - учит Аджхан -" Медитационный обьект, который в буквальном смысле переводиться с Тайского как "союзник", является той вещью которая может помочь вам как максимально комфортно перетерпеть жизненные невзгоды так и привнести в свою обычную жизнь больше счастья, удовлетворенности и безмятежности."

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

МЕДИТАЦИЯ НАБЛЮДЕНИЯ ИЗМЕНЧИВОСТИ

=======================================

Друзья. Возможно, у кого то из вас бывало подобное состояние - вы всеми силами пытаетесь наладить стабильность в своей жизни, прилежно работая, стараясь быть честным и добросовестным. Но по не понятным вам причинам, что то постоянно идёт не так, что то ломается, кто то подводит в самый неподходящий момент, кому то срочно нужна помощь итд итп.. И - покой вам только снится... А в довершении всего, как по закону жанра, когда вы садитесь медитировать - то на улице кто то кричит, то сосед начнёт сверлить стену, то жарко, то холодно - что нибудь непременно случается... «Как в таком хаосе вообще можно хоть на чём то сосредоточиться?!!! Это просто какой-то непрерывный поток непрестанно меняющихся событий! Какой тут может быть покой?» - возможно начнёте вопрошать вы.
Но как ни странно, этот самый момент особенно подходит для того чтобы ясно осознать один из основополагающих элементов учения Будды... Аничча!.. Когда скорость изменений усиливается то явно становится заметно, что нет ничего постоянного в этом мире кроме самих изменений. И так естественно, если перестать цепляться за каждый ускользающий фрагмент, переместить свой фокус внимания на само изменение, вдруг вы внезапно почувствуете отрешённость и постепенно возрастающий покой. Это конечно ни в коем случае не значит, что для практики Аниччи необходимо постоянно прибывать в подобных условиях - сами обстоятельства тоже когда нибудь поменяются, как изменится рано или поздно всё в этом мире и за его пределами. Но в тишине и при большем расслаблении вы сможете пойти ещё глубже в этой технике, отмечая всё более тонкие и менее заметные изменения.
Аничча Бхавана - практика наблюдения за изменчивостью. Как водиться, Будда рекомендовал видеть эту изменчивость во всем - внутри и снаружи, в прошлом, настоящем и будущем, в объектах ума и материи, тонких миров и миров грубых форм. Как утверждают древние мудрецы опытному человеку с хорошей концентрацией будет достаточно просто отмечать изменение во всем, на что попадает точка его внимания и иногда умственно повторять - "меняется, меняется".
Бханте Ариянанда учит практиковать начиная с самого простого и внешнего, медленно и, зачастую, спонтанно переходя к боле глубоким тонким внутренним объектам. Так когда вы ходите - на что бы не падал взгляд, следует спросить себя - постоянно ли это или меняется? Останется ли оно таким каким оно кажется сейчас? Прилежно задавая этот вопрос, вы скоро поймете что весь окружающий мир - состоит из процессов, которые постоянно изменяются в пространстве и времени. Так глиняная кружка, если посмотреть на нее в микроскоп постоянно взаимодействует с окружающей её средой, медленно изменяясь и теряя свою сущность. Для тех, кто пока не развил достаточно глубокую для этого концентрацию, можно осознать, что та же самая кружка в прошлом была просто глиняной породой (из которой ее вылепили и обожгли) а в будущем станет осколками керамики на помойке.
Так медленно-медленно к вам будет приходить понимание, что все в этом мире является взаимодействующими процессами, перетекающими один в другой и смешивающиеся друг с другом. Со временем это вызовет спонтанную отрешенность, проявившуюся изза потери влечения ко всему меняющемуся и не стабильному. Ушедшее внутрь внимание следует направлять на процессы постоянного изменения поз тела и его дыхания.
Со временем в теле станут более ясными характеристики 4 элементов, которые буду проявляться как разнообразные ощущения на теле - отмечайте как они меняются, сливаются и перетекают друг в друга. В последствии можно просто делить все ощущения на болезненные, приятные и нейтральные, также наблюдая за их изменениями. Параллельно этому можно также отмечать изменение мыслей эмоций и точки внимательности ума.
На каком то из этих моментов в вашем восприятии тело может начать осознаваться как масса мельчайших субатомных частиц(каллап), которые также "меняются, меняются". Дойдя в своей отрешенности до того, что можно точно отмечать как
одна из них сменяет другую понимая их свойства можно переключить внимание на ум. Во всех случаях стоит, либо сознавая - "меняется, меняется" сопровождать процесс ставя отметки в уме. Либо задавать ему вопрос - что здесь постоянно?
Эта техника является очень простой и при этом глубокой, плавной и спонтанно-естественной, в которой вы сами, без лишних усилий к прорыву переходите на следующий уровень.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.07.2017)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

ОСОЗНАННОЕ ПОДНЯТИЕ РУК — ПРОТЯНИ РУКУ СЧАСТЬЮ

==============================================
Эта практика довольно необычна и, при некотором анализе, может быть классифицирована как один из видов медитации на физическом теле. Реализаторам кажется что более всего она сходна с Буддийской практикой медитации при ходьбе и некоторыми типами индуистских концентрационных упражнений Дхараны.
Главной особенностью этой медитации является, что физическое тело, практикующего ее человека, находиться в состоянии покоя (положении сидя), когда при этом он наблюдает задвижением его частей, что является довольно простым и удобным обьектом для концентрации внимания. Это помогает с одной стороны спокойствию, которое так нужно начинающим практикам и при этом в саму внимательность более ярко включен фактор энергии, которого требует само движение. Такой баланс составляющих делает эту практику идеальным сидячим вариантом медитации во время сонливости или сразу после еды.
«Я потерял 6 лет жизни в полусне-полудреме практики медитации на вдохе и выдохе. Практика поднятия рук стала чудесным открытием, позволившим мне последовательно развивать все аспекты внимательности, довольно быстро приведя к прогрессу в духовной практике.» рассказывает один из молодых малазийских учителей-монахов. «Эта практика привели меня к чудестным моментам радости и покоя, которым сейчас я учу других.»
Как же практиковать эту медитацию?
Сядьте в удобную для долгой медитации позу сидя. Положите руки на ноги рядом друг с другом в районе живота. Закройте глаза. А потом начните медленно двигать правую руку к правому колену. Дотронувшись до правого колена, медленно поднимите ее на уровень лица над коленом. Затем медленно отпустите ее обратно к колену и от колена медленно двигайте обратно к животу. Оставьте правую руку там там в удобном положении и продолжайте такие же движения левой рукой — движение к колену и подьем от колена на уровень лица, а потом обратно к колену и животу. Так попеременно продолжайте двигать обоими руками по очереди.
Для практики Сосредоточения следует стараться концентрироваться только на движениях рук отметая все остальное. Если хотите практиковать Самоисследование — отмечайте также мысли, ощущения и чувства которые вы переживаете через движение своих рук как не постоянные, не имеющие сущности и не удовлетворительные.
Если медитация все еще является для вас тяжелым трудом — попробуйте эту замечательную технику. Мы искренне надеемся, что она будет полезна для вашего прогресса в духовной практике так и в достижении личного благополучия счастья и покоя.

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

РАЗМЫШЛЕНИЕ О СМЕРТИ - "СМЕРТЬ НЕИЗБЕЖНА"
=============================================
Размышление о смерти является одной из самых сильных техник для начинающих медитировать людей. Именно они в свое время подтолкнули Будду к тому чтобы покинуть царский дворец и стать лесным аскетом. Эффект от этой практики неоспоприм — мало что так пугает нормального здорового человека как собственная смерть или угроза ее наступления.
Но правильно практикующий должен понимать для чего эта техника была введена (даже самой полезно медициной можно отравиться, использовав ее неправильно) - этот тип медитации борется как с опьяненностью жизнью так и с жизненным автоматизмом, когда человек живет бесцельно - не думая, откладывая и со временем забывая важный для себя вещи под унылой, каждодневной рутиной. Правильно направленная практика помогает вспомнить о том, что времени в жизни не так много чтобы тратить его на бесполезные, глупые и ненужные вам вещи. Такой настрой поможет правильно выстраивать приоритеты и всегда в своей жизни ориентироваться на цели которые считаешь действительно важными и полезными.
Вы удивитесь - насколько может быть более полной жизнь человека с правильными приоритетами. Все его действиях обладают глубокой искренностью, наполненностью и завершенностью - так как он старается делать только самое важное и старается делать это хорошо. Он отдает общающемуся с ним человеку все свое время и внимание безраздельно, общаясь искренне и о самом важном — потому что может никогда его больше не увидеть.
Мы все время забываем, что когда-нибуть обязательно умрем. В распоряжений современного человека находиться всего 80-100 лет. Это всего 1200 месяцев. 34000 тысячи дней. 180000 часов или 90000 — приемов пищи - часть из которых нами уже неосознанно израсходована.
Обычное свойство ума каждого человека - не ценить то, что имеешь и всегда хотеть чего-либо большего чем у него есть — осознанность дополненная этой практикой преображает эти качества в полную удовлетворенность материальной ситуацией в которой ты в настоящее время находишься и благодарность за даже мельчайшеи проявления дружелюбия и заботы - с одной стороны. Это порождает простоту. А простота рождает покой. С другой стороны чувствуя что времени остается не так и много - ты расходуешь свободное время и свое внимание (единственные ресурсы которые есть у нас в этой жизни) - максимально правильно с точки зрения своих идеалов и совести.
Как же стоит практиковать подобную медитацию о смерти?
Сядьте удобно в спокойном месте и настройтесь на переживания любви, радости, нежности, симпатии и заботы. Сделать это можно несколькими способами. Представить себя в том месте, где вы чувствовали себя комфортно и счастливо — на пляже, в горах или валяющимся утром в постели в первый выходной день. Далее, вам следует мягко сосредоточиться на ощущении комфорта и позволить ему растечься по своему телу.
И, улыбнувшись, напомните себе - «Смерть — неизбежна. Я обязательно умру» Если в уме возникают мысли, планы, обиды итп, напоминая себе, что Вы обязательно когда-нибуть умрете — Вы проводите всех их через этот отрезвляющий фильтр. Отбирая по настоящему важные и достойные для Вашего внимания и, такого короткого и такого ценного времени жизни, вещи.
Старайтесь следить за тем, чтобы эта медитация не приводила к появлению уныния и аппатии, но вызывала трезвость и разборчивость — для этого можете балансировать ее какой-либо медитацией вызывающей радость и покой. Практика имеет несколько уровней развития. Так утвердившись в ней вы можете направлять осознание на этот обьект в любое время дня - приводя в свое поведение поступки и мысли все больше искренности, осознанности и глубины.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.07.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ОСОЗНАННОЕ ПОДНЯТИЕ РУК — ПРОТЯНИ РУКУ СЧАСТЬЮ
> 
> ==============================================
> ....


При таком методе развития уравновешенности, внимательности ума и общей осознанности тела - хорошо йогаасанами заняться.
Минимум двоякая польза будет - и для ума и для тела.

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

Согласен. Более того считаю что именно так йогасаны и появились потому что по словам исследователей этого вопроса в оригинале патанжали были только варианты сидячих поз. Но йогасаны это мкорее упражнения а не удобные для самадхи позы увы.  Практика поднятия рук похоже на сидячую медитацию при ходьбу руками=) или если смотреть альтернативу в Йоге скорее практику мудр.


Стратегия взаимодействия с болью традиция Махаси Саядо.
============================
Степень проникновения в истинную природу явлений в большой степени зависит от уровня развитой нами концентрации. Чем сосредоточеннее ум, тем глубже он может проникнуть в реальность и
лучше понять ее. Это особенно актуально, когда человек осознает болезненные ощущения. Если концентрация слаба, тогда мы не ощутим дискомфорт, который всегда присутствует в наших телах.
Когда вы смотрите невооруженным глазом на каплю воды, то не так уж много видите в ней. Если вы положите пластину с водой под микроскоп, то увидите много интересного. Микроорганизмы движутся и танцуют, вас захватывает это зрелище. Если во время медитации вы способны одеть очки концентрации, тогда вы удивитесь тому, как много изменений происходит в том, что вы считали застоявшейся скучной лужицей. Чем глубже концентрация, тем яснее ваше понимание боли. Вам будет становиться все интереснее по мере того, как вы все четче будете осознавать, что эти болевые ощущения представляют собой постоянный поток, от одного чувства к другому. И все эти чувства меняются, уменьшаются, нарастают, меняют степень напряженности и остроты. Концентрация и внимательность будут углубляться и укрепляться. Порой вы будете замечать, что в тот миг, когда зрелище становится особенно захватывающим, ощущение неожиданно прекращается, как будто перед сценой упал занавес, и боль чудесным образом испарилась.
Тот, что не умеет проявить достаточно мужества и силы для того,чтобы взглянуть прямо на боль, никогда не поймет, какие возможности заключены в таких ощущениях. Нам нужно развить душевное
мужество и предпринять героические усилия для того, чтобы взглянуть прямо на боль. Давайте научимся не бежать от боли, а погружаться в нее.
Когда возникает боль, первым делом необходимо направить внимание прямо на нее, непосредственно в болевой центр. Попытайтесьпроникнуть в ее суть. Воспринимайте боль как боль, постоянно держите ее в фокусе внимания и старайтесь нырнуть под ее поверхность, а не реагировать на нее.Возможно, вы не оставляете попыток, но силы покидают вас. Дело в том, что боль может истощить ум. Если у вас не получается
поддерживать разумный уровень энергии, внимания и концентрации, значит пришла пора медленно отступить. Второй способ взаимодействия с болью заключается в игре с нею. Вы погружаетесь в боль, а затем немного расслабляетесь. Вы держите фокус внимания на боли, но ослабляете интенсивность внимания и концентрации.
Так вы предоставляете уму отдых. Потом вы снова как можно ближе подходите к боли. Если и на этот раз вас постигли неудача, вы снова отступаете. Вы то подступаете к боли, то отступаете от нее, и так
два, три раза.
Если боль по-прежнему сильна, и если вы отмечаете усиление напряженности своего ума, значит пришла пора совершить благородную сдачу. И все же это не значит, что вы должны сменить позу.Вам следует сместить фокус внимания. Полностью игнорируйте боль и сосредоточьтесь на вдохах и выдохах, или же на любом объекте по собственному выбору. Попытайтесь сконцентрироваться на объекте так полно, чтобы боль вышла за рамки вашего восприятия.Мы должны попытаться преодолеть робость ума. Только если ваш ум обладает героической силой, вы сможете преодолеть боль, осознав ее истинную суть.
Во время медитации могут возникать всевозможные невыносимые физические ощущения.
Почти каждый йог ясно осознает неудобство, которое всегда присутствует в его теле, просто концентрация усилила эти ощущения. В процессе интенсивной практики боль часто возвращается к старым ранам, даже травмам детства и хроническим болезням из вашего прошлого. Могут внезапно усугубиться нынешние или недавно миновавшие болезни. Если с вами происходит что-то подобное, тогда вы можете сказать, что удача явно благоволит вам. Дело в том, что у вас появилась возможность преодолеть текущую болезнь или хронический недуг посредством собственных героических усилий, не приняв ни одной таблетки. Многие йоги полностью решили свои трудности со здоровьем посредством одной только практики медитации.
Я встречал великое множество людей, которые исцелились отхронических мигреней, сердечно-сосудистых заболеваний, туберкулеза, даже рака и тяжелых ранений, полученных в далекой молодости. Некоторых из них врачи объявили неизлечимыми. Всем этим людям пришлось пережить чудовищную боль. Но они проявили титаническое терпение и приложили мужественные усилия, поэтому исцелились. И что еще важнее, многие люди одновременно глубже осознали истину о реальности, когда упорно и мужественно наблюдали за болью, а затем пробивались к озарению.
Вам не стоит впадать в уныние из-за болезненных ощущений.Вместо этого вы должны набраться веры и терпения. Упорно продолжайте работать до тех пор, пока не осознаете свою истинную природу.

Саядо У Пандита - В этой жизни

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

КАСИНА(ВИЗУАЛИЗАЦИЯ) ОГНЯ

====================================
Как известно - в этом мире нет людей, у которых могли бы быть проблемы с медитацией - есть люди, которые просто еще не нашли себе подходящего обьекта для концентрации. В нашей группе мы будем потихоньку знакомить вас со всеми знакомыми нам техниками. Сегодня это визуальная концентрация на пламени. Но в начале позвольте расказать вам одну историю…
Как то одна девушка, проведшая довольно долгое время в Монастыре Шриланки, перепробовала множество практик. Она по долгу уделяла внимание каждому обьекту для медитации предлагаемому ее Учителем. А Процесс медитации в хорошем Монастыре выглядит именно так — есть хороший, опытный, реализованный Учитель, который от одного раза в неделю до двух раз в день встречаеться с практикующими там людьми и консультирует их. Так если ученик искреннен и подробен в описании своего опыта — его наставник может, руководя им, привести его к переживанию глубокого Самадхи. Вы приходите к Наставнику и он, выслушав вас, дает домашнее задание, которое вы отрешенно пробуете выполнять до момента вашей следующей встречи.
Так вот эта девушка, под руководством своего Учителя, перепробовала множество методов практики, но не получала никаких долгосрочных результатов до того момента как не начала практиковать касину огня. Вроде не самый популярный обьект настолько приковал ее внимание, что она уже не смогла оторваться от него. Уму настолько нравилось наблюдать огонь и сливаться с ним, что практикующая девушка довольно быстро реализовала Самадхи на этом простом обьекте. Довольно быстро завершив курс практики Самадхи и практикуя Випассану (Прозрение) она одну за другой начала вспоминать свои прошлые жизни и неожиданно поняла причину столь сильной привязанности ума к Огненной Визуализационной Касине.
В течении двух долгих прошлых жизней она страдала за свои грехи в адах где, переживая мучения, старалась концентрироваться на пламени, что немного помогало ей облегчать боль.
Такая концентрация на обьекте, культивируемая из жизни в жизнь, помогла ей получить быстрые результаты в этом рождении. И причиной духовного роста послужила имено визуализация огня…
Как же ее практиковать?
Вам следует иметь доступ к огню — который мог бы гореть в течении нескольких часов.. Это может быть свечка, камин, костер или очаг. Священные текствы советуют расположить обьект в 2-х трех метрах перед собой на уровне глаз и сделать перед ним рамку — так чтобы он казался кругом огня. Комуто из практикующих будет легче если диаметр круга будет большой. Ктото же предпочтет маленькй диаметри — это следует пробовать самим. Далее следует начать практиковать.
Заключается эта простая техника в том, чтобы удобно устроившись, смотреть концентрируясь на пламени огня, иногда изредка заостряя фокус внимания мысленным напоминанием "Огонь, огонь".
Развитие - со временем вы можете визуализировать и удерживать его образ даже с закрытыми глазами. В последствии изображение станет настолько сильным ,что никакой поддержки или внимания для своего существования уже не потребует, но будет становиться все ярче, больше и красивее. Он может проявляться даже при открытых глазах, вызывая восторг безмятежность и яркую спокойную энергию в теле.
Мы искренне желаем,чтобы у вас получилось реализовать все то сказочное волшебство и блаженство лежащее за пеленой неудовлетворенности, возбуждения, оцепенения и мелких влечений!

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

КАСИНА ВОДЫ - ОЩУЩЕНИЕ.
==========================
Как известно в Азии довольно жарко. Особенную жару чувствуют по
шею завернутые в темные робы монахи, которые, зачастую не
выбирая, едят острую пищу жителей окружающих их деревень. Они
вынуждены работать на достижение высших стадий ума и днем, и
ночью, и в жару, и в холод. Иногда так случается что изза жары
внутри, и жары снаружи ум практически невозможно сосредоточить.
Но серьезный Учитель, умеющий обучать большому количеству медитационных обьектов, может помочь. Различные типы Концентрации ума, помимо самого сосредоточения, несут в себе сопутствующие свойства. Так, размышления о Просветлении помогают вдохновиться практикой, а любящая доброта позволит вам быть более гуманным к окружающим или самому себе. Так вот, одним монахом была рассказана история о том, как в какой-то период его жизни, из-за жары и острого питания ему было невозможно сосредоточиться на стандартной медитации в течении нескольких дней. Тогда Учитель, дал ему соответствующий объект - наблюдение ощущений от касины воды. Практика сразу стала очень эффективной. Он в течении нескольких дней смог растворить неприятные ощущения от жары, сбалансировав элементы тела, избавился о гастрита, а так же получил стабильную концентрацию. С тех пор практикам Ланкийского монастыря
Науяна(особенно европейцам) дается эта медитация.

Как ее практиковать? Для этого вам потребуется источник влаги. Для этого не обязательно должен быть водоём. Достаточно просто поставить рядом плошку с водой приятной по температуре (соответственно чем жарче тем вода прохладнее). Коснитесь поверхности воды. После этого постарайтесь настроиться на влажные ощущение от воды, в жару так же на прохладный её аспект. Настраивайтесь на них, стараясь мягко удерживать свое внимание, при необходимости напоминая себе "Вода. Вода." Если ум начал терять это ощущение или отвлекаться, повторите процесс с касанием воды и пробуйте вновь. Делая так, в скором времени вы уже будете способны вызывать ощущение приятной влажности в теле просто от ментального напоминания "Вода вода". Продолжая концентрироваться, после определенного времени практики вы сможете
заполнить этим ощущением все тело. Далее, возможно, это ощущение мягко перейдет в визуализацию, становящуюся все более и более яркой.
Ну а дальше и до Джхан недалеко!=)

----------

Влад К (16.03.2018)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

ОТСЛЕЖИВАНИЕ МЫСЛЕННЫХ ПЕРЕХОДОВ
=======================================
Для развития какого то ни было навыка человеку необходимо уделить ему какое то количество времени и своего внимания. Пирог печется 30 минут при 500 градусах и, если попробовать печь при тысячи, за 15 минут его, увы, не сделать. Так же и в духовной практике что бы достичь определённого результата надо просто дать время для развития. Иногда это может быть довольно болезненным. Наверное каждому медитатору знакомо ощущение страдания в практике — что-то болит, скучно или хочется спать. В таких ситуациях есть несколько хитрых способов позволяющих облегчить уровень страдания. Какие-то вещи возможно просто перетерпеть. Но, как показывает закон жизни, если постоянно терпеть и мучиться, желание бросить тем чем занимаешься крепнет все больше и больше. Поэтому Аджхан Брахм, опытный монах Учитель из Автсралийского Монастыря, предлагает развивать в уме любовь и интерес к самому процессу практики. Уму нравиться делать то, к чему у него лежит интерес. Как бы банально это не звучало, но подобные простые вещи иногда бывают жизенно важны. Здесь мы предложим вам один из методов исследования собственного ума, во время когда он находиться в такой активной фазе. Иногда, ввиду различных причин (погоды, питания, прошлой кармы, жизненных ситуаций итп) наш ум становится очень активным и неуправляемым. В таких ситуациях бороться с ним, заставляя угомониться за счет своей воли не правильно и даже опасно. Куда полезнее в данной ситуации собрать ту его часть которая еще подконтрольна нам и стать созерцателем в центре бури , оставляя невозмутимость единственной реакцией на подобные кармические фортеля. Как известно мы ничего не можем сделать с результатами всплывающих поступков прошлого, но мы являясь мастерами кармы настоящего, в данный момент сажаем те семена, которые дадут плоды того же качества в будущем. Поэтому, сохраняя невозмутимость во время такой бури, вы автоматически начинаете мягко ее умиротворять. В данной технике предлагается добавить к этому процессу чуть развлечения и самоисследования.

Итак ваше мышление довольно активно, но вы спокойный наблюдатель, который старается не вовлекаться, а просто наблюдать. Попробуйте добавить к этому наблюдению слежение за логичностью вашего мышления, т.е. за тем насколько адекватен в данный момент ваш ум. Ведь неадекватный бред вряд ли может чем-то нас задеть или долго удерживать захваченным наше внимание. У каждой сильно эмоциональной мысли есть важная для нас причина. Например: " мне тяжело медитировать сегодня потому, что испытываю возмущение из-за того что мне написали на форуме." И теперь часть ума начинает думать, чтобы такого ответить чтобы и человека на место поставить и Будду восславить одновременно=) И хотя разум может сто раз говорить уму что это гнев и сейчас лучше заниматься не этим — Будду важнее восславлять реализовывая его Учение, в практике. Но причина для части ума все равно кажется правильной, и уязвленное эго будет бубнить об этом какое-то время. В подобные моменты, не стоит возражать, слушайте пассивно, одновременно следя за течением идей. Делая так отрешенно, вскоре можно заметить, что причина казавшаяся такой важной, неожиданно полностью перестала нас волновать и сменилась другой. Теперь она уже является важной и необходимой для рассмотрения и анализа!=) Замечание и наблюдение подобных вещей всегда вызывают у ваших покорных слуг улыбку. Причем более интересным будет если у вас получится отследить - по какой причине та мысль теперь сменилась этой. Отматывая логическую цепочку мышления назад можно увидеть момент перескока. Если хватит внимательности то вы можете сильно удивиться увидев «истинную логичность» вашего ума. Подобные открытия могут поразить вас. Все мы подсознательно верим своим мыслям просто потому, что большую часть жизни считали те выводы к которыми приходит наш ум действительно важными и абсолютно логичными. Отслеживание причины перескока с мысли на мысль может пролить свет прозрения на его истинную сущность и доставить море удовольствия от самой практики. Мы очень советуем попробовать данную технику как способ занимательного самоисследования при активном мышлении или обеспокоенном состоянии во время практики.

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

Воспоминание Святых мест.
********************************
Каждый опытный практик понимает что для концентрации ума очень важен внутренний настрой. В определенном балансе должен присутствовать ряд факторов. Одним из таких факторов, которые мы ещё раньше не упоминали является фактор Веры. Хотелось бы пояснить, что мы не имеем в виду так называемую — слепую веру, а скорее нечто сродни воодушевляющему восхищению, вдохновению, доверию, и т. п. Без этого фактора в уме практикующего могут присутствовать некие шипы. Таким умом сложно управлять, он может приносит боль. Мягкость доверия позволяет смягчить ум сделав его послушным спокойным и применяющим разные формы. Именно вера для большинства людей даёт энергию для будущей практики медитации. Запустить этот поток энергии можно при помощи различных размышлений. Они являются как бы вспоминаниями вдохновляющих нас состояний и ситуаций в жизни. Размышления о них и углубления этих состояний.

Одной из тих практик является воспоминание о святых местах или местах связанных с пробуждением вдохновения, доверия и покоя. Во многих традициях существуют места силы где святые люди прошлого пережили ото или иной опыт духовной реализации. Зачастую эти места через время несут в себе отпечаток энергии реализации и если они сохраняются в покое, каждый настроенный на это человек может их почувствовать. Так люди приезжающие на пелигримаж в такие места и практикующие в них чувствуют мощ эненргии Святых прошлого. В последствии столкнувшись с колючим умом они могут посвятить какое то время своей практике воспоминанию этих мест и вдохновивших их переживаний который помогут искоренению царапающего ума и помогут продолжению практики.

Есть одна интересная история... В наше время жила одна ланкийка практикующая и нравственная женщина. Под конец своей жизни она побывала в священных местах Буддизма в Индии. Умирая от болезни она через родственников обратилась к молодому монаху консультирующему семью в по вопросам духовности и медитации с вопросом. Ей так понравилось в Бодхгайе, что перед смертью она еще раз хотела побывать у дерева Бодхи. Учитель ответил, что путешествие больного человека могут сбить настрой. Ехать туда не обязательно, достаточно просто вспомнить эту поездку и приятные ощущения от нее. Женщина благодарно послушалась наставника и потратила оставшиеся дни жизни в воспоминаниях о Бодхгайе. Они привели ее в такое блаженство, что оставляя тело она не подобрала себе нового человеческого, а переродилась, как Сияющая Дэва живущая у дерева Будды в Бодхгайе.
Конечно история на этом не закончилась, в последствии она снова хотела вернуться в Шри Ланку, чтобы опекать свою оставшуюся дочь. Осуществить это ей помогла Дэва Шри Ланкийского дерева ботхи... Да, и у дэвов бывают трудности=)))
Но так или иначе мы от всего сердца желаем вам, чтобы ваш ум засиял и заструился, в блаженстве веры, доверия и вдохновения от святого места которое зажгло стремление вас в то или иное время вашей жизни.

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

СМЕРТЬ НЕ ПРЕДСКАЗУЕМА
=====================================
Некоторое время назад в группе мы уже описывали одну из медитаций на смерть, которая заключалась в понимании практикующим, что у них не так много времени и они обязательно когда-нибудь умрут, и вспоминая героя известного романа Булгакова «..Да, человек смертен, но это было бы ещё полбеды. Плохо то, что он иногда внезапно смертен, вот в чём фокус!..» переводит на тему следующей практики медитации Марана анустатти. Смерть непредсказуема. Мало того, что мы смертны, мы еще можем умереть в любое мгновение. Периодическое воспоминание об этом может вкупе с правильными взглядами как ничто иное помочь нам выбирать в жизни только самое правильное, важное и значимое. Одним из вариантов медитации на аспект непредсказуемости смерти также является перечисление многочисленных причин, от которых зависит жизнь в теле, до того момента пока мы действительно не поймем, что это великое чудо, что мы еще живы. А причины многочисленны, вот некоторые из них.
Мы можем умереть внезапно:
1. из-за какого либо стихийного бедствия ( ураган, землетрясение, падение метеора, наводнение и пр)
2. из-за той или иной катастрофы ( аварии на железной дороге, самолёте, заводе, стройке и пр)
3. из-за случайной невнимательности — своей или другого человека (например водителя машины, открытого люка)
4. по причине температуры (перегрев или переохлаждение)
5. из-за недостатка или плохого качества еды (от голода или отравления)
6. по причине агрессии человека (как простое ограбление, так и массовые беспорядки, воины)
7. из-за болезни
8. из-за плохой кармы (что включает в себя всё)
и т.п..
Понимание многообразия жизненных вариантов, которые в чем то почти не зависят от нас, но могут в любой момент привести нас к смерти, настраивает сознание на очень трезвый философский лад, при котором человек бдителен и осознан во всем, что делает, говорит и думает каждую секунду своей жизни. Это великолепная практика. Если выполнять ее сбаллансировано, она вполне может привести вас к очень глубоким состояниям спокойствия, отрешенности и мудрости.
Существует множество примеров когда люди поняв что уже скоро умрут (причем это скоро может наступить уже сейчас) оставляли всю рутину и делали, то что им действительно хотелось. В примеры мы конечно же приведем нравственные поступки=)
Среди студентов випассаны ходила одна история...Один из практиков Випассаны в Тадиции СН Гоенки узнал о том, что у него рак и, будучи индийцем и стойким медитатором, он договорился чтобы его пустили в медитационный центр практиковать в тишине и уединении в келье. За два месяца безостановочных стараний- он готовился встретить смерть во всеоружии, врачи, приехав осмотреть его, выяснили, что каким то непонятным образом он излечился от рака и более не смертельно болен. В последний раз нашей встречи с ним уже он был Старшим Учителем этой традиции и управляющим центром по долгим курсам медитации в Индии.
Это безусловно не значит, что медитация поможет вам освободиться от всех болезней, но безусловно правильная практика поможет избежать вовлечения в те или иные привычки сильно сокращающие жизнь или тратящие ее напрасно, в том числе и практика размышлений о смерти. Вспоминая слова другого не без известного Учителя - «Смерть является для воина другом и лучшим советчиком.»

Как же следует практиковать этот аспект Маранаанусатти?
Сядьте удобно в спокойном месте. Не важно что вы переживаете в данный момент, просто понаблюдайте это немного. Затем, улыбнувшись, напомните себе - «Смерть непредсказуема... Я не знаю когда умру, но причин для смерти огромное количество.» Если в уме возникают мысли, планы, обиды итп, снова напомните себе, что Вы можете умереть в любую секунду - проводите всех и всё через этот отрезвляющий фильтр, понимая какие вещи и качества являются по настоящему важными и достойными для последнего момента Вашей жизни.
Старайтесь следить за тем, чтобы эта медитация не приводила к появлению уныния и апатии, но вызывала трезвость и разборчивость. Для этого можете балансировать ее какой-либо медитацией вызывающей радость и покой.
Желаем вам чтобы эта замечательная практика принесла в вашу жизнь больше трезвости и отрешенности, а с ними мира, покоя, глубины и гармонии.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.07.2017)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

Медитация на Любящую доброту.

Ведение
========
Говорят, что состояние, в котором постоянно пребывает Брама — Любящая доброта, одно из высших состояний для живых существ. Оно является полной противоположностью гневу и ненависти, создавая в сердце человека мир и покой, которые в последствии можно распространять на весь мир. МЫ считаем, что сейчас в мире людей, где все мы в большей или меньшей степени боремся друг с другом за ресурсы, где критика и скепсис необходимы для существования, практика любящей доброты является необходимой для комфортного существования.
« Нет таких проблем, которые не могли бы решиться при помощи практики любящей доброты» сказал один мудрец и мы с этим согласны.

Инструкции
========
Сядьте удобно в спокойном месте и настройтесь на переживания любви, радости, нежности, симпатии и заботы. Сделать это можно несколькими способами. Представить себя в том месте, где вы чувствовали себя комфортно и счастливо — на пляже, в горах или валяющимся утром в постели в первый выходной день.
Или представить себе маленькое существо - котенка, щенка итп и почувствуйте, как переживается симпатия на уровне ощущений тела. Далее, вам следует мягко сосредоточиться на этом ощущении и позволить ему растечься по своему телу.
Отдав это ощущение себе, мягко желайте «Пусть я буду счастлив. Пусть я обрету мир ума. Пусть я обрету физическое блаженство. Пусть я буду удовлетворен.»
Можно говорить чуть медленнее или быстрее. Можно говорить всю фразу, одну из ее частей или просто коротко желать "Будь счастлив".
В последствии эту технику можно практиковать в любом месте и положении тела.
(!) - Очень помогает — Если в процессе практики вам мешает какая-либо мысль или идея (обычно это нерешенная проблема или беспокоящий человек), когда вы осознаете эту помеху, перед тем как вернуться к концентрации, пожелайте счастья им тоже. Так же очень полезно начать наблюдать за своим мышлением и видеть, где оно уходит в негативно-критическое направление, мягко переправлять его в позитивное русло.
В последствии, когда вы укрепитесь в ощущении счастья, вы можете представлять себе человека, место, группу людей или ситуацию и желать счастья им.
Практика очень разнообразна, много вариативна и имеет несколько ступеней развития.

Результаты
========
Человек практикующий ЛД лучше себя чувствует, становится красивым и очаровательным, его здоровье становится лучше, у него здоровый счастливый сон, его любят живые существа, он удачлив, его ум легко концентрируется.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.07.2017), Дордже (22.01.2018)

----------


## Харуказе

Ещё он всегда умирает тихо,мирно,легко и безболезненно.

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

> Ещё он всегда умирает тихо,мирно,легко и безболезненно.


 Точно=)

ДРУЖЕЛЮБИЕ — ПРОГОВОР

Сядьте в удобное положение, так чтобы тело могло сохранять прямую спину. Настройтесь на практику и с глубоким выдохом отпустите все. Теперь Вы никуда не спешите. Пусть весь мир бежит, думает, заботится и о чем то хоботится — Вы взяли отпуск. Почувствуйте как хорошо пребывать в настоящем моменте, не думая ни о чем и отпустив все свои проблемы.
Потом начните повторять фразу
Пусть я буду счастлив.
Пусть я обрету мир ума.
Пусть я физическое блаженство.
Пусть я буду миролюбив и освобожден от всех страданий.
Старайтесь делать это так, чтобы полностью убрать мешающие мысли.
Для этого Вам придется иногда говорить быстрее,
иногда ментально громче (но без напряжения) и напористее,
иногда медленнее,
а иногда мягко и успокоительно. В зависимости от состояния Вашего ума — меняйте и комбинируйте эти четыре принципа.

Если Вы устали поделайте некоторое время анапану.
РАЗВИТИЕ
после того как Вы смогли делать технику без больших отвлечений час -
начните желать добра другим
после того как Вы смогли делать технику без больших отвлечений час -
начинайт стараться больше понимать смысл тех фраз что вы говорите
после того как Вы смогли делать технику без больших отвлечений час -
выберите одеу короткую фразу и говорите только ее
после того как Вы смогли делать технику без больших отвлечений час -
визуально представьте себе человека счастливым и говорите именно его изображению...

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

МЕДИТАЦИЯ — ОЩУЩЕНИЯ ОГНЯ.
================================
Это статья является продолжением рассказа о касине огня. Только теперь мы расскажем вам о методе огненной медитации при помощи его ощущения. Традиционно обучая этой практике, Учитель советует быть максимально аккуратным дабы избежать самовозгорения=) Сейчас, из-за развития информационных связей в России, стала довольно известна она из техник тибетского буддизма называемая Тумо, или генерация внутреннего жара. Адепты этой практики обычно живут и практикуют на заснеженных вершинах гор и, достигая в ней совершенства, не только не замерзают в таких холодных условиях, но даже способны высушивать мокрую одежду и топить сугробы в радиусе нескольких метрах от себя. Мы как то слышали историю о прохождении одной из финальных ступеней реализации йогов Индийского направления развития этой техники. Что примечательно, экзамен принимали русские Учителя, что свидетельствует о том, что эту технику уже довольно давно практикуют в нашей далеко не теплой Родине. Выглядела экзамен примерно так - зимой в сильный мороз экзаменуемый ложился на воду в специально прорубленной полынье и накрывался несколькими мокрыми простынями. За определенное время (около 10-20 минут он должен был высушить их своим внутренним жаром)!!!

Все это звучит довольно необычно для рядового Россиянина. Однако, для человека знакомого с методами Тхеравадинских практик все это выглядит просто, как развитие сверх способностей на основе Касины Огня. Практикующий огонь на ощущениях тела действительно может обрести способность к управлению внутренним жаром и, если нет сильно мешающей прошлой кармы, начать развивать это умение до различных уровней. Тем не менее, практикующие монахи лесных Орденов считают, что такими вещами не стоит увлекаться потому, что они являются отвлечением на реализации пути Просветления. Они используют эти практики исключительно, как один из способов развития Самадхи - реализации поглощения ума и перехода к практикам Прозрения. Скорее всего, среди практикующих и не получающих стабильных результатов от практики есть те кому Касина Ощущения Огня могла бы помочь в быстрой духовной реализации.

Итак, как же ее практиковать?
Эту практику следует практиковать сидя, но в последствии так же можно уделять ей внимание во всех позах тела. Почувствуйте теплое прикосновение огня к коже. Для этого вы можете поставить рядом с собой источник тепла, прикосновение к которому легко позволить пережить его. Почувствовав тепло вам следует мягко удерживать это ощущение в фокусе внимания. Важно чтобы оно было для вас комфортно. Если оно начнет пропадать или ум отвлекаться, можете мягко напомнить себе «огонь, огонь» и вспомнить это ощущение.
Со временем вы научитесь сосредотачиваться и чувствовать его по всему телу. Это тепло будет очень приятным и успокаивающим. Для практики Сосредоточения следует стараться концентрироваться только на этом ощущении, распространяя его по всему телу и уму, отметая все остальное. Если хотите практиковать Самоисследование, то отмечайте также мысли, ощущения и чувства которые вы видите сквозь осознавание ощущения огня, отмечая их как непостоянные, не имеющие сущности и неудовлетворительные.
Эта подходящая для всех темпераментов практика может дать вам одно из глубочайших духовных переживаний, ну или хотя бы помочь не мерзнуть суровыми Русскими зимами.
Лучше держать этот объект в тайне от других и относясь к нему как к своему хорошему другу, а к медитации как игре. «Приятно иногда в промозглые осенние вечера понежиться в кресле перед камином...» - относитесь к вашей практике именно так.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Лучше держать этот объект в тайне от других и относясь к нему как к своему хорошему другу, а к медитации как игре. .


Можно узнать источник именно вот этой рекомендации ?

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

> Можно узнать источник именно вот этой рекомендации ?


Учитель монах Тайского Буддизма Традиции Аджхана Чаа - Досточтмый Аджхан Брахмавамсо


РАЗМЫШЛЕНИЯ О КАЧЕСТВАХ УЧИТЕЛЯ.
===================================
Во многих духовных традициях присутствует медитация-размышление о тех людях, которые стали родоначальниками, впервые запустившими их идею в человеческий социум. В Буддизме Тхеравады не принято  поклонение именно человеку. Здесь концепция этих размышлений немного другая - в ней практику предлагается вспоминать качества вдохновляющего его человека, проявляемые в его поступках, дабы постепенно развивать подобные качества в себе самом.
 В Тайском Буддизме это более короткая мантра «Буддо» повторяемая с пониманием основного достижения Будды Готамы — Просветления. Подобное размышление напоминает практикующему об его основной цели и одновременно свойстве, которое следует взращивать в собственном уме.
 В классической Тхераваде формула размышления о качествах Учителя-Будды имеет больше свойств и звучит примерно так (вольный перевод с Пали)
Итиписо Бхагава - Таков ты Благословенный (тот чье присутствие являеться Благом для каждого, кто встретился ему на пути)
Арахат — полностью освободившийся от всех загрязнений
СаммаСамбуддхо — прозревший своими собственными усилиями
Виджа чарана сампанно — В поведении и речи абсолютно безупречный
Сугато — Добрый ко всем его окружающим
Локавиду — Познавший все возможное в этом мире
Ануттаро пурисо Дхаммо саарати — непревзойденный Учитель Дхаммы
Сатта дева манусаннан — Высший из возможных ее Преподавателей
Буддо — Пробужденный от иллюзий
Бхагава ти — Человек с непревзойденными качествами
 Древнейший учебник по медитации (Вишудхимагга) дает сразу несколько интерпретаций каждому из указанных выше качеств — предлагая практикующему размышлять над каждым их аспектом. Надо сказать, что для подобных рамышлений Будет очень полезно ознакомиться с литературой рассказывающей о жизни и поступках Будды, дабы понимать эти качества глубже. 
Главный Учитель Монастыря НаУяна очень советует практиковать данную медитацию, подобрав слова для нее на Родном языке, те которые действительно помогают прочувствовать суть и помогут уму глубже их познать.
Для самой практики предлагается проговаривать формулу с качествами от начала к концу и от конца в начала. Что бы она не стала просто пустым набором звуков нужно на некоторое время(не достаточное чтобы ум отвлекся) давать себе задумываться о тех или иных качествах,позволяя уму глубже проникнуть в их суть.
Так, например, один молодой монах выписал все свойства на 2х листах бумаги, которые закрепил на стену своей кельи и медитировал при ходьбе, периодически сверяясь с тем, что в них написанно. Постепенно он все глубже проникал в свойства Ума Будды, позволяя уму глубже погружаться в каждое из них. Так, проговаривая качество, которое он переводил как «Великий Учитель» в его уме возник вопрос «Как можно стать непревзойденным по качесту Учителем?» Что тут же мгновенно породило ответ
 «3 качества делают из человека великого Учителя
1. то как он учит — если он умеет к каждому (разному по характеру жиненному опыту итп) ученику подобрать такие пример, практику и метод обучения, что он скорейшим образом сможет за счет них получить возникновение спокойствиея и понимания в собственном уме.
2. то чему он учит — можно учить деревообраотке, стихосложению, самообороне итп. Но тот будет великим чье Учение приносит высочайшее благо для слушающих и следующих — а этим воистину будет освобождение от собственных страданий.
3. то зачем он учит — многие преподаватели живут за счет обучения тому или иному мастерству. Сейчас даже обучение практике медитации медленно превращается в информационню войну с другими конкурирующими Учителями на рынке предоставления услуг. Будда же учил не с целью заработать или возвыситься, но  из сострадания и симпатии к живым сущесвам — что является высшей возможной мотивацией. 
Совокупность этих качеств и делают человека лучшим Учителем.»
Это понимание породило в уме счастье, радость, покой и усилило саму практику.

Развитие практики.
Со временем  - когда ум легко будет проговаривать все качетва в течении часа без особых помех и отвлечений, вам предлагается оставить одну из интерпретаций каждого качества (тех что наиболее вас вдохновляют) и практиковать только их. Когда вы сможете медитировать час без отвлечений и в данном режиме — выберите одно, наиболее вдохновляющее вас качество, и практикуйте только его.
 Результаты.
Считается что подобная практика уничтожает Кодхи - тернии ума мешающие вам практиковать счастливо. Человек медитирующий без них мягок, радостен и полон Веры в Тройную драгоценность. Он смущается любым нездравым мыслям — потому с развитием медитации в его уме создается ощущение, что он всегда находится в присутствии Просветленного Учителя. Пааок Саядо, учит что у людей упорно работающий в данной технике, после получения концентрации доступа (Упачара самадхи), могут возникать спонтанные воспоминания из прошлых жизней, во время которых они видели и общались с тем или иным Буддой.  Фактически практика размышлений о качествах Учителя является одним из защитников для каждого медитатора. Монахам - рекомендуется выполнять ее хотя бы в течении 30 минут каждый день, в качестве профилактики загрязнений скептицизма и сомнений. Правильно медитирующий ее человек начинает ощущять любое свое действие(особенно ежедневную рутинную медитацию) как великий акт полный смысла, важности и глубины. Вишудхимагга говорит что такие практики начинают сиять=)
Здесь это размышление разобранно как практика углубления качества Будды, но тот же механизм может применяться и для Любого другого вдохновляющего вас Учитителя.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.07.2017)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

МЕДИТАЦИЯ - СОСТРАДАНИЕ.
===========================
Сострадание - одна из известных практик Буддизма , в особенности Махаяны. Из четырех аспектов Любящей Доброты она ближе всех связанна с развитием мудрости. Так как наряду с пробуждением сострадания ко всем живым существам, она будет напоминать практикующему об одном из основополагающих характеристик связанных с Прозрением - дуккха(неудовлетворительность, страдание) . Все существа страдают в той или иной степени. Вариация этого страдания может быть довольно обширной, от легкой неудовлетворенности тем кто ты есть и тем чего не имеешь, до его глубоких аспектов - болезней, войны, старости, смертей близких и дорогих людей. Это можно наблюдать с сострадательным умом внутри себя и в окружающих нас существах. Огромное поле для практики и приложения ума.

"Каждый кто пришел к нам с гневом - на самом деле
ищет наших помощи и любви." говорят Мудрые. Подобная мотивация
способна в кратчайшие сроки открыть сердце, наполнив мир и
людей вокруг вас комфортыми и позитивными вибрациями. В нашем
мире где какждый, в той или иной степени, воюет с другими
людьми и системой за ресурсы и деньги, развивая при этом
циничный, а иногда и критичный ум, эти вибрации позволят течь
по миру мягко и плавно."Мир без углов" - как метко выразился
один знакомый монах после 3х дневной практики Любящей Доброты.
Когдато один молодой человек, перешетший на эту практику, очень
сильно изумился от тому, что он никогда, никому (в том числе и
себе) в жизни осознанно не пожелал добра, счастья или здоровья.
Изумление было сильнейшим! И с тех пор эта практика стала его
прибежищем и оплотом во все сложные времена.

Практика сострадания несет большое количество бонусов таких, как уменьшение стресса, возможность легче выдерживать удары судьбы, симпатию людей и других окружающих вас существ, спокойный сон и легко концентрирующийся ум, подходящий для практики медитации и
ведения дел в обычном мире. Эта практика так же будет очень
полезна серьезным медитаторам Випассаны, чьи умы, изза
чрезмерного осознавания страдания, непостоянста и безличности
могут стать жесткими, черствыми и немного пессимистичными. Она
поможет им расслабить ум без отрыва от развития мудрости.

Как же ее практиковать?
Посмотрите вокруг - все существа в той или иной степени несчастны. Они пребывают в беспрестанной гонке за своими влечениями и побеге от своих страхов и дискомфорта, источник которого они даже не осознают. У людей внутри очень мало покоя и радости. Поняв это просто пожелайте им :
Пусть все вы освободитесь от ваших страданий...
Пусть все вы освободитесь от своего гнева...
Пусть ваши страхи оставят вас...
Пусть вы освободитесь от всех болезней...
Пусть вы познаете истинный покой, истинную гармонию...

Думаю не стоит упоминать что все это прежде всего следует
пожелать себе самому. Если вы хотите чтобы фонарик горел ярче,
сначала протрите его стекло. Повторяя вышеуказанную формулу или
ее часть продолжайте желать счастье себе и другим. Сделайте эту
практику оплотом своего ума, возвращаясь к ней всегда когда
вспоминаете об этом - и, возможно в скором времени, вы заметите, как весь мир начнет меняться в лучшую сторону, потому что прежде всего начнете меняться вы. Чего мы от всего сердца вам всем и желаем! Мы же в свою очередь уверенны, что с практикой Сострадания вы проживете эту жизнь на много комфортнее чем без нее!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.07.2017)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

ПРОМЕЖУТКИ МЕЖДУ МЫСЛЯМИ
================================
Любая техника медитации предназначена для работы с умом, какой бы объект не выбирался, будь то дыхание, ощущения в теле или пламя свечи и пр.. И порой, нет ни чего проще и понятнее, чем обратить своё внимание непосредственно на тот процесс, который препятствует в любой практике – ум. Все живут в уме, но не так уж многие умеют наблюдать его. Сегодня мы хотели предложить вам технику медитации, которая может быстро и довольно легко научиться наблюдать ваш ум и постепенно разотождествляться с ним, приобретая всё больше внутреннего покоя.

Практикуется я эта медитация довольно просто - вы садитесь в удобную для долгого нахождения с прямой спиной позу, но при этом не настолько комфортную, чтобы в ней уснуть, и обращаете внимание на ум. Наблюдайте за мыслями, стараясь их не поддерживать, но так же не пытайтесь остановить их. В какой-то момент вы почувствуете, что поток мыслей и эмоций начинает угасать - отметьте это в уме. Далее вы начнёте замечать, что этот поток не однороден, это словно быстро движущийся состав поезда, но из за большой скорости промежутки между вагонами едва различимы. Отмечайте это, как только заметите окончание какой-то идеи или просто мысли. Но тишина не может продолжаться долго и новая мысль займет место в уме - отметьте, что тишина закончилась. Вы просто отмечаете и не поддерживаете мысли, не пытаясь что-то с ними делать - в этом суть практики.

Эта медитация - медитация без усилий, где вы являетесь просто внимательным наблюдателем реки своего сознания, протекающей через вас, без желания чем либо управлять. Эта медитация рождает тихую спокойную наблюдательность и концентрацию, позволяя уму почувствовать и проникнуться вкусом тишины. Этот сладкий будет способствовать всё более глубокому осознанию неприятности и беспокойство беспорядочного мышления, автоматически склоняя к внутренней тишине.

Некоторые учителя считают что кому то лучше начинать медитацию с более грубого обьекта который легко воспринимать и возвращать внимание к нему . Некоторые учителя считают что наоборот, такая медитация поможет начинающему быстро успокоиться.
Мы знаем людей, кому сам такой объект медитации кажется очень гармоничным и притягательным и практика начинает идти очень легко.

Аджхан Брахмавамсо - один из самых знаменитых западный Учителей медитации учит что каждому начинающему практику следует обучиться умению сохранять трезвый, бодрый, молчаливый и внимательный ум в настоящем моменте. Для этого в своих беседах, чтобы наглядно продемонстрировать ученикам что это такое, он начинает говорить медленно, оставляя между словами промежутки молчания в 2-3 секундные, объясняя этим, что именно состояние ума, в котором пребывают его слушатели в ожидании следующего слова и является тем аспектом правильной внимательности, в котором человеку следует научиться пребывать в настоящем моменте во время медитации..

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

СМЕРТЬ ЗАБЕРЕТ ВСЕ
===================
Возвращаясь к теме размышлений о смерти мы закрываем ее последним типом практики Маранаанусатти.
Изучив древнейшие учебники медитация и прослушав истории многочисленных практиков и Учителей мы поняли что обьекты для медитации могут быть весьма разнообразными. Как и варианты их практики. Размышления о смерти делятся нами на три большие группы, в основном связанные с эффектом который, они производят на человеческий ум. Практика которая рассматривается нами сейчас — это как бы анализ всех жизненных целей, идей и причин движущих поступками людей которые просеиваются через призму одного из самых страшных неизведанных и пугающих вещей в его мире — Смерти.
Каждый из нас живет теми или иными целями - желаниями что-либо получить. Желания обретения могут варьироваться в довольно широком спектре - от желания материальных ценностей или того или иного состояния тела, до сильно замороченных, продиктованных собственными ментальными комплексами состояний - таких например как успех в работе, хорошее отношение окружающих популярность и вес в каком либо обществе и т. п. Размышления о том, что с приходом нашей смерти мы потеряем все - все чего добивались, на что копили, что пытались создать или удержать от разрушения могут сильно прорядить список целей ради которым мы ежедневно совершаем большинство наших действий и отрезвить взгляд на то что мы имеем в данный момент. Иногда это может принести облегчение и освежить затуманенную голову.
Помимо просто-го напоминания : "Смерть заберет все чего я добился или хочу добиться" или другого похожего по смыслу и вдохновляющего именно вас ее аналога, существует также еще один боле динамичный аспект этой практики. В нем вы вспоминаете тех или иных великих или знаменитых людей понимая, что и они тоже, несмотря на все свои качества и достижения, тоже умерли, не забрав с собой ничего. Ни одно из их великих достижений не смогло защитить их от физической смерти.
В данном случае практика основывается на понимании того, что каждый из людей живет теми или иными примерами, которые он в течении жизни впитал с той или иной информацией и неосознанно взял, как образец личного поведения. Так в каждом из нас живут свои Д Артаньяны, Гарри Потеры, Клинты Иствуды и Чебурашки. Что касается этого вида практики - она ослабляет тот или иной стереотип в уме через работу с его Примером-мотиватором. Часть из ниже приведенных целей может быть более или менее актуальной для кого то из практикующих - применяйте те из них которые цепляют вас или также можете стихийно подбирать свои. Вспомните того кто вдохновляет вас примером...

1. Богатство - высокое качество жизни и отсутствие материальных проблем. Сколько в нашем мире было королей, банкиров и правителей окторый жили копя богатство и ни в чем себе не отказывая. От смерти деньги их не смпасли. Все они умерли и возможно многие из них даже прибывают сейчас в адских измерениях... но это уже другая история=)
2. Сила и ловкость - вы здоровы и можете за себя постоять. Самый известный приходящий в голову пример это Брюс Ли
Годы тренировок не спасли его от смерти...
3. Привлекательность - вы нравитесь людям и они хотят быть с вами. Мерилин Монро была популярна и обожаема но и это, естественно, не спаслось от смерти..
4. Здоровье - отсутствие болезни и долгий срок жизни, всё равно имеет конц и разрушение...
6. Авторитет - власть т.е. вес вашех слов и примера.
7. Известность и любовь среди окружающих людей.
8. Реализация какой либо цели.
9. Покой - отсутствия страха страданий полностью комфортная и не беспокоящая вас жизнь. Готама Будда считается нами первым среди святых. Он достиг абсолютного покоя мудрости и Просветления! Но даже он умер отравленным в возрасте 85- лет.

Но данная практика не должна не в коем случае вызывать у вас уныние или апатию.. Буддийский взгляд на этот мир говорит что правильными поступками и намерения в этой жизни могут быть только поступки развивающие покой отрешенности к жизни и мудрости - глубокого исследования странного феномена в котором мы живем, а так же развивающие любовь и сострадание ко всем живым существам. Такие качества несут благую карму, которую, как единственный багаж и причину для будущего процветания, мы можем взять с собой в следующую жизнь. Будничные мысли цели и идеи затуманивают разум в своей плоскости не давая ему проникнуть в более глубинные и интересные аспекты понимания. Такова цель этой практики.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.07.2017)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

ПРОСТИРАНИЯ
===============

Еще одним способом, разработанным опытными Учителями для непрекращающейся духовной реализации являются простирания. Во время долгих сидячих медитаций - давление крови падает и все тело фактически погружется в легкую форму летаргии. Со временем это может привести к анемии и даже атрофии органов. Для ослабления подобных эффектов и были разработаны простирания. Эта практика не требует много места и может быть сделана даже в маленькой, уединенной пещере. В нашем мире существует довольно много ее вариантов. Самый простой из них выглядит так — вы, стоя ровно, ложитесь на живот и вытягиваете вперед руки. Потом встаете в первоначальное положение. Это один цикл. Сама практика и состоит в их многократном повторении =)
Мы слышали что в Буддизме Махаяны каждый медитатор обязан делать постирания по 108 раз утром и вечером перед алтарем каждый день. А Учителя, если к ним приходит за медитацией новоиспеченный последователь, физической формой которого они не довольны — могут дать ему задание выполнить несколько миллионов простираний «Как сделаешь — возращайся за практикой медитации.» Через несолько лет такой ученик возвращается к ним бодрым, в очень хорошей физической форме. Обычно к самим простираниям добавляется то или иное ментальное упражнение. Говорят, что современный мирской Учитель Тибетского Буддизма Оле Нидал, получив эту практику и войдя в ней состояние комфорта и покоя, мог неспешно заниматься днями напролет и в определенное время Учителям даже пришлось подталкивать его к освоению других методолов для последующей духовной эволюции.
Так или иначе, во время долгого ритрита, особенно если вы много медитируете сидя, практика простираний может стать хорошим аналогом медитации при ходьбе — особенно если в вашей комнате не достаточно места. В ней вы активно сгибаетесь — давая нагрузку на большинство мышц своего тела — это помогает пищеварению, ясности ума, самообогреву и его общему здоровью и долголетию.
По началу эта практика, особенно если вы привыкли долго сидеть, может быть довольно тяжелой и дискомфортной. По этому мы советуем делать ее, когда сидеть уже не хочется и появляется желание размяться. Когда во время самой практики это желание пропадает, продолжайте делать ее еще 5-7 минут дабы потихоньку накапливать ресурс тела. Если сначала вы чувствуете желание двигаться более активно — делайте это, но не забывайте — чем проще и спокойнее будут ваши простирания, тем легче будет во время их практики удерживать медитационный обьект.
Отслеживайте изменения позы для практики Випассаны. Кланяясь благодарите и славьте Будду. Так же можно практиковать любящую доброту или визуализиовать своего Учителя. Есть медитаторы, умеющие во время постирания, с закрытыми глазами удерживать одну из визуализационных касин. Вообщем вариантов довольно много - мы убеждены, что под простирания можно адаптировать практически любую известную практику медитации. Главное помнить, что их следует практиковать не раньше 3-4 часов после последнего приема пищи.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.07.2017)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

И ЧТО ДАЛЬШЕ?

Одной из интереснейших практик "настоящего момента", является медитация "что дальше". Основы ее описаны в Древних буддийских сутрах, объясняющих работу с возникающими в медитации мыслями (Витаккасантана сутра). В ней просветленный даёт рекомендации ученикам, если в медитации возникает слишком сильное мышление. Только настойчивые и волевые попытки успокоить ум могут окончиться еще большим желанием, беспокойством и противодействием ума. Как маленькая речка, будучи запружена плотиной со временем может разрастись и прорвать преграду — так же и человеческий ум, будучи остановлена только силой воли может со временем, набрав веса, вылиться в неконтролируемое желание или психическое расстройство. 
Для работы с сильными не подверженными контролю мыслями следует применять искусные методы.

Сегодняшняя практика относится именно к группе успокаивающих ум при помощи мудрости или исследования. Называется она «что дальше?» 
Ее очень хорошо описывает австралийский монах-учитель Аджхан Брахмавамсо. Если в вашем уме проступает очень сильная идея или возникает слишком глубокое не останавливаемое обдумывание чего-либо «папанча» - в каждый возможный миг осознанности спрашивайте себя-думающего - «так, и что дальше?». Делая подобным образом вы начинаете мягко распутывать всплывший на поверхность клубок мыслей. «А что если мне выучиться играть на гитаре?» «так, и что дальше?» «Я организую группу» «так, и что дальше?» «стану известным и популярным рок музыкантом» «так, и что дальше?» каждый вопрос , разматывая клубок, делает его мене объемным весомым и важным . «ну я буду популярным и богатым. У меня будет все.» «так, и что дальше?» «тогда я могу ничего не делать и жить в свое удовольствие» «так, и что дальше?» «ну и буду счастливым!» 
« так ты уже здесь и сейчас сидишь и практикуешь чтобы быть счастливым. Зачем откладывать это на будущее когда можно быть таким сейчас?» «ООООООО!»=) 
в итоге клубок распутался и ваш ум видит что внутри этого сильного желания нет ничего. Пустота! Конец нитки лежит на дороге позади а он продолжает двигаться дальше. 
Эта чудесная техника позволяющая с интересом и само познаванием проводить свое медитационное время. Она так же несет в себе глубокий аспект мудрости в понимании пустоты влечений и изменчивости любых интересующих образов и мыслей.

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

РАЗМЫШЛЕНИЯ ОБ УЧЕНИИ.
=========================
Как известно информационное поле человечества состоит из идей. Какие то живут долго и общеизвестны, другие почти сразу исчезают и не распространяются широко. Если смотреть на мир подобным образом то можно осознать, что одной из самых древних и мощных идей безусловно является Учение Будды - Дхамма. Уже два с половиной тысячелетия эхо слов Просветленного распространяется по миру — десятки тысяч людей из-за его практики в корне меняют свою жизнь, гармонизируя и окружающее себя пространство. Если подумать, что же делает ту или иную идею более долговечной и популярной быстро приходишь к выводу что это качество  полезности, которую она приносит. Люди от природы глубоко практичные существа — они сохраняют и помнят только то, что может быть им полезно в плане привнесение в жизнь комфорта и счастья или устранения противоположных им качеств.
 Поэтому, для устранения ментальных тягот - Кодх, Буддой была предложена медитация на размышления над качествами Учения. Она дает возможность, абстрагировавшись от его постулатов, проанализировать какую пользу оно приносит своему последователю. Как рассказал нам известный Шведский психолог Буддист. В полемике со своими друзьями о перерождении и карме он использовал следующий аргумент. « Я точно не знаю существует ли перерождение. Но подумайте какой мир будет лучше — тот в котором люди верят в карму и будущие жизни или тот, в котором человечество верит в то что эта жизнь последняя и от нее надо брать все.»
Вишудхимагга — древнейший из существующих Буддийских Учебников по медитации разбирает практику размышления об Учении Будды
на нижеследующие качества Дхаммы.

Сваккато Бхагавата Дхаммо — Ясно и хорошо обьяснено Учение Благословенного
Сандиттико — Ведущее к счастью с самого начала практики
Акалико — Являющееся правильным использованием всеобщего закона который был всегда.
Ехипассико — Открытое для исследования, без пустой веры.
Опанайико — Открытое для всех и каждого.
Паччатам ведитаббо винньюхити — постигаемое за счет собственных усилий и мудрости.

Обьяснений на каждое качество приводится несколько — практикующему предлагается размышлять над каждым их аспектом. Надо сказать что для подобных размышлений будет очень полезно ознакомиться с литературой рассказывающей о жизни, поступках Будды и основных постулатах его Учения дабы понимать эти качества глубже. 
Главный Учитель Монастыря НаУяна очень советует практиковать данную медитацию, подобрав слова для нее на родном языке, те которые действительно помогают прочувствовать их суть и помогут уму глубже их познать.
Для самой практики предлагается проговаривать формулу с качествами от начала к концу и от конца в начало. Что бы она не стала просто пустым набором звуков нужно на некоторое время (не достаточное чтобы ум отвлекся) давать себе задумываться о тех или иных качествах,позволяя уму глубже проникнуть в их суть.
Эта практика менее популярна в Азии чем Будда-анусатти, как нам кажется, в виду культурно-религиозных аспектов ума азиатов. Но для европейцев, которые могут сомневаться в достоверности существующей ныне информации о Просветленном, размышления о чистых концептах его Учения могут быть куда более полезны. Так,  нам кажется, что Дхамма-анусатти подойдет для темперамента склонного к мудрости. Как Будда-анусатти подойдет для более верующих людей.
Вимуттимагга (древний Учебник сохранившийся в китайских сутрах) учит что можно самому выбрать те аспекты Учения, которые вдохновят вас и начать перечислять только их. Такая интерпретация данной практики нисколько не противоречит данной в Вишудхимагге.

Развитие практики.
Со временем  - когда ум легко будет проговаривать все качества в течении часа без особых помех и отвлечений, вам предлагается оставить одну из интерпретаций каждого качества (тех что наиболее вас вдохновляют) и практиковать только их. Когда вы сможете медитировать час без отвлечений и в данном режиме — выберите одно, наиболее вдохновляющее вас качество, и практикуйте только его.

 Результаты.
Считается что подобная практика уничтожает Кодхи - тернии ума мешающие вам практиковать счастливо. Человек медитирующий без них мягок, радостен и полон Веры в Тройную Драгоценность. Он смущается любым нездравым мыслям — потому с развитием медитации в его уме создается ощущение, что он всегда находится в присутствии Просветленного Учителя. Фактически практика размышлений о качествах Учения является одним из защитников для каждого медитатора. Монахам - рекомендуется выполнять такую медитацию хотя бы в течении 30 минут каждый день, в качестве профилактики загрязнений скептицизма и сомнений. Правильно медитирующий ее человек начинает ощущать любое свое действие (особенно ежедневную рутинную медитацию) как великий акт полный смысла, важности и глубины. Вишудхимагга говорит, что такие практики начинают сиять=)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.08.2017), Сергей_Н (05.08.2017)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

> Не могли бы вы уточнить, что подразумевается под "духовными результатами" в данном контексте? Какие именно результаты?


Касина Света прежде всего это очень простой( то есть легкий для реализации на нем самадхи) визуализационный обьект который дает поглощение ума Джхану от 1ой и до 8ой включительно. не так много медитационных техник обьектов Вишудхимагги дают подобные результаты. Второй выгодой является очень сильная энергетическая наполненность - даже Будда советовал в случае сонливости и оцепенения использовать восприятие света чтобы дать уму большую энергию. Бханте Ариянанда Учитель  Монастыря НаУяна обьясняет так же, что добиваться глубоких уровне понимания  таких как - вспоминать прошлые жизни, видеть рождения людей в соответствии с создаваемой ими кармой легче всего при помощи ума недавно вышедшего из 8-ой Джханы на Базе касины Света или Белой касины (но вторая слабее) - самая глубокая концентрация(заточка ума для прозрения).
 Так же в, качестве моей наработки касину Света можно использовать как  обьект для Випассаны - когда вы начинаете относиться к всему визуализационному опыту, приходящему к вам от вашего глаза как к потокам имеющим более сильную или более слабую световую наполненность. Это очень необычный опыт, сильно меняющий восприятие того, что вы видите и дающий отрешенность от всего, что с вами происходит. В нем вы используете свет как основу понимая, что все что есть перед глазами это мелькание и изменение разных световых пятен. Постепенно в уме растет ощущение что стабильность их находится под большим вопросом да и наличие между ними четких границ тоже. Но это уже Випассана основанная на касине Пространства. вот эти результаты я и имел ввиду.

----------


## Леон И

> В Тайском Буддизме это более короткая мантра «Буддо» повторяемая с пониманием основного достижения Будды Готамы — Просветления. Подобное размышление напоминает практикующему об его основной цели и одновременно свойстве, которое следует взращивать в собственном уме. 
> В классической Тхераваде формула размышления о качествах Учителя-Будды имеет больше свойств и звучит примерно так (вольный перевод с Пали)
> Итиписо Бхагава - Таков ты Благословенный (тот чье присутствие являеться Благом для каждого, кто встретился ему на пути)
> Арахат — полностью освободившийся от всех загрязнений
> СаммаСамбуддхо — прозревший своими собственными усилиями
> Виджа чарана сампанно — В поведении и речи абсолютно безупречный
> Сугато — Добрый ко всем его окружающим
> Локавиду — Познавший все возможное в этом мире
> Ануттаро пурисо Дхаммо саарати — непревзойденный Учитель Дхаммы
> ...


Разве тайский буддизм перестал вдруг быть классической тхеравадой, 

чем он сделался менее ортодоксальнее ланкийской тхеравады, с ее астрологией и пр. вкусностями? )))

Особенности пали таковы, что вы не произнесете многословное памятование правильно.

Все существующие транскрипции врут, в тех или иных деталях.

Однако, вот информация из Practical Advice for Meditators, от Bhikkhu Khantipalo:

In practicing the first three recollections one recited the lists of qualities of each one of these.
- Первые три памятования [о Будде, Дхамме и Сангхе] подразумевают перечисление [многословных] качеств соответствующего объекта.

Or if the mind does not become concentrated in this way, one chooses one particular quality and recites that silently and continuously (such as "Buddho" or "Araham")
- Если ум не сосредотачивается при помощи этого метода, то практикующий выбирает одно качество (например "Buddho" или "Arahaṃ") и многократно мысленно повторяет его.

Rosaries are used in some places in connection with practice of this sort.
- В помощь такого рода практике в некоторых местностях используются чётки.

Сдается мне, что это вообще самая простая и доступная медитация, из всего существующего в национальных тхеравадах.

Заметьте, что слово Arahaṃ состоит из трех слогов - a‧ra‧haṃ.

Это значит, что качество даже не привязывается к дыханию, а просто многократно повторяется практиком.

Весьма сродни декламации личных мантр в ваджраяне...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Особенности пали таковы, что вы не произнесете многословное памятование правильно.
> 
> Все существующие транскрипции врут, в тех или иных деталях.
> 
> ....


Вы смещаете акценты с будданусатти памятования о Будде и его качествах, на просто повторение звуков.

Будданусатти и рецитация звуков - это разные методы.
Для буддаанусатти важно именно понимание того что и о чём произносится, и именно это понимание и созерцается.

----------


## Леон И

Не смещаю, buddhānussati - это именно декламация:

http://www.theravada.su/node/1090/pfid/558

http://www.theravada.su/index.php/node/866/pfid/310

Т.к. названия качеств неотделимы от самих качеств.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Только если есть понимание того, что декламируеться.
Только тогда возможно сатти, оно именно на понимании, ведь памятование осознанное.
Впринципе это азы основа должна быть известна каждому, кто хоть раз получал наставление по практикам сатти.

----------


## Леон И

Без правильного понимания весь буддизм бесполезен.

А вообще, вся ритуальная тхеравада - это традиция декламаций.

Просто открывайте служебник любой национальной Сангхи и смотрите...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Служебник - это из другой оперы, чы то религии.
Порабы уже переходить знающим ) людям на более адекватные буддийскому учению слова .
Там глядишь и другие подтянуться, и будет именно буддийская дхарма, а не опперета в буддийской обертке.

----------


## Леон И

Вполне адекватные слова, вся ЮВА-шная монашеская Сангха снабжена служебниками-требниками.

Миряне тоже зачастую имеют свои брошюры, тоже с декламациями, - это и есть реальный азиатский буддизм.

Будда сам учил рецитировать тексты сутт, над больными, бесноватыми, во благословения мирян и пр.

А вот "именно буддийская дхарма" есть только во всяких там бледнолицых общинах, чего-то себе возомнивших.

Измысливших себе то, что якобы буддизм религией не является, пха, а буддизм одна из трех мировых религий!

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Буддийская дхарма - учение времён античности
Наука о уме, о пользе, о благе существ. Таким он был в традиционных странах, таким и есть
Всплески же новообращённых религиозников скоро закончатся на постсоветском пространстве, как это уже закончить на западе, где уже есть вполне традиционный адекватный приносящий пользу буддизм
Дорогой мой друг Леон И, Вы уже пережиток прошлых непоняток, Ваше время вышло.

----------


## Леон И

Ваше время и не начиналось, я уверен, что вы к кагью отношения не имеете.

Уберите надпись из профиля, не позорьте чужую и чуждую вам религию.

Меня можете продолжать оскорблять, я железобетонный, но имейте совесть.

Также учтите, что я запросто могу вас настигнуть и раздавить вновь,

на каком угодно форуме, в каких угодно социальных сетях, бойтесь.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Чего боятся то ?
Ведь я живу в реальности )

----------


## Леон И

Полное buddhānussati:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivSD7UQABr0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMJASC-KOnI

----------

Шуньяананда (26.10.2017)

----------


## Леон И

Ненужное для неучей:

https://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/misc/attributes.html

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

По теме созерцательных практик.
Есть ещё хорошая книга  У Собхана Махаси Саядо:

Медитация Сатипаттхана Випассана

----------

Шуньяананда (26.10.2017)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

[QUOTE=Леон И;791882]Разве тайский буддизм перестал вдруг быть классической тхеравадой, 

чем он сделался менее ортодоксальнее ланкийской тхеравады, с ее астрологией и пр. вкусностями? )))

===== его самые известные практики жили в лесах в отрыве от Классических текстов которые в воййне были уничтожены Бирманцами... почитайте о возникновении Дхаамают

Особенности пали таковы, что вы не произнесете многословное памятование правильно.

===== не согласен. Да и главное не произношение а понимание. тайцы по одному говорят. ланцийцы по другому. Бирманцы по третьему.

Все существующие транскрипции врут, в тех или иных деталях.

===== вы вспоминали прошлые жизни и времена Будды? И слышали на каком языке и как он говорил? Откуда такая категоричность?


Однако, вот информация из Practical Advice for Meditators, от Bhikkhu Khantipalo:
==== Бхикху Кхантипало при всем моем уважении к нему не является абсолютным авторитетом=)

Заметьте, что слово Arahaṃ состоит из трех слогов - a‧ra‧haṃ.

===== вы я вижу любите инглиш=) вот вам отрывок из Вишудхимагги по поводу качества Арахант=)

[ACCOMPLISHED]
4. Herein, what he recollects firstly is that the Blessed One is accomplished (arahanta)
for the following reasons: (i) because of remoteness (áraka), and (ii) because of
his enemies (ari) and (iii) the spokes (ara) having been destroyed (hata), and (iv)
because of his worthiness (araha) of requisites, etc., and (v) because of absence of
secret (rahábháva) evil-doing.3
5. (i) He stands utterly remote and far away from all defilements because he has
expunged all trace of defilement by means of the path—because of such
remoteness (áraka) he is accomplished (arahanta).
A man remote (áraka) indeed we call
From something he has not at all;
The Saviour too that has no stain
May well the name “accomplished” (arahanta) gain.
6. (ii) And these enemies (ari), these defilements, are destroyed (hata) by the
path—because the enemies are thus destroyed he is accomplished (arahanta)
also.
The enemies (ari) that were deployed,
Greed and the rest, have been destroyed (hata)
By his, the Helper’s, wisdom’s sword,
So he is “accomplished” (arahanta), all accord.
7. (iii) Now, this wheel of the round of rebirths with its hub made of ignorance
and of craving for becoming, with its spokes consisting of formations of merit
and the rest, with its rim of ageing and death, which is joined to the chariot of
2. “‘Absolute confidence’ is the confidence afforded by the noble path. Development
of the recollection comes to success in him who has that, not in any other” (Vism-mhþ
181). “Absolute confidence” is a constituent of the first three “factors of streamentry”
(see S V 196).
3. Cf. derivation of the word ariya (“noble”) at M-a I 21.
the triple becoming by piercing it with the axle made of the origins of cankers
(see M I 55), has been revolving throughout time that has no beginning. All of
this wheel’s spokes (ara) were destroyed (hata) by him at the Place of
Enlightenment, as he stood firm with the feet of energy on the ground of virtue,
wielding with the hand of faith the axe of knowledge that destroys kamma—
because the spokes are thus destroyed he is accomplished (arahanta) also.
8. Or alternatively, it is the beginningless round of rebirths that is called the
“wheel of the round of rebirths.” Ignorance is its hub because it is its root.
Ageing-and-death is its rim because it terminates it. The remaining ten states [of
the dependent origination] are its spokes because ignorance is their root and
ageing-and-death their termination.
9. Herein, ignorance is unknowing about suffering and the rest. And ignorance
in sensual becoming [199] is a condition for formations in sensual becoming.
Ignorance in fine-material becoming is a condition for formations in fine-material
becoming. Ignorance in immaterial becoming is a condition for formations in
immaterial becoming.
10. Formations in sensual becoming are a condition for rebirth-linking
consciousness in sensual becoming. And similarly with the rest.
11. Rebirth-linking consciousness in sensual becoming is a condition for
mentality-materiality in sensual becoming. Similarly in fine-material becoming.
In immaterial becoming it is a condition for mentality only.
12. Mentality-materiality in sensual becoming is a condition for the sixfold
base in sensual becoming. Mentality-materiality in fine-material becoming is a
condition for three bases in fine-material becoming. Mentality in immaterial
becoming is a condition for one base in immaterial becoming.
13. The sixfold base in sensual becoming is a condition for six kinds of contact
in sensual becoming. Three bases in fine-material becoming are conditions for
three kinds of contact in fine-material becoming. The mind base alone in
immaterial becoming is a condition for one kind of contact in immaterial
becoming.
14. The six kinds of contact in sensual becoming are conditions for six kinds
of feeling in sensual becoming. Three kinds of contact in fine-material becoming
are conditions for three kinds of feeling there too. One kind of contact in
immaterial becoming is a condition for one kind of feeling there too.
15. The six kinds of feeling in sensual becoming are conditions for the six
groups of craving in sensual becoming. Three in the fine-material becoming are
for three there too. One kind of feeling in the immaterial becoming is a condition
for one group of craving in the immaterial becoming. The craving in the several
kinds of becoming is a condition for the clinging there.
16. Clinging, etc., are the respective conditions for becoming and the rest. In
what way? Here someone thinks, “I shall enjoy sense desires,” and with sensedesire
clinging as condition he misconducts himself in body, speech, and mind.
Owing to the fulfilment of his misconduct he reappears in a state of loss
(deprivation). The kamma that is the cause of his reappearance there is kamma-
process becoming, the aggregates generated by the kamma are rebirth-process
becoming, the generating of the aggregates is birth, their maturing is ageing,
their dissolution is death.
17. Another thinks, “I shall enjoy the delights of heaven,” and in the parallel
manner he conducts himself well. Owing to the fulfilment of his good conduct
he reappears in a [sensual-sphere] heaven. The kamma that is the cause of his
reappearance there is kamma-process becoming, and the rest as before.
18. Another thinks, “I shall enjoy the delights of the Brahmá-world,” and with
sense-desire clinging as condition he develops loving-kindness, compassion,
gladness, and equanimity.4
 [200] Owing to the fulfilment of the meditative
development he is reborn in the Brahmá-world. The kamma that is the cause of
his rebirth there is kamma-process becoming, and the rest is as before.
19. Yet another thinks, “I shall enjoy the delights of immaterial becoming,”
and with the same condition he develops the attainments beginning with the
base consisting of boundless space. Owing to the fulfilment of the development
he is reborn in one of these states. The kamma that is the cause of his rebirth there
is kamma-process becoming, the aggregates generated by the kamma are rebirthprocess
becoming, the generating of the aggregates is birth, their maturing is
ageing, their dissolution is death (see M II 263). The remaining kinds of clinging
are construable in the same way.
20. So, “Understanding of discernment of conditions thus, ‘Ignorance is a
cause, formations are causally arisen, and both these states are causally arisen,’
is knowledge of the causal relationship of states. Understanding of discernment
of conditions thus, ‘In the past and in the future ignorance is a cause, formations
are causally arisen, and both these states are causally arisen,’ is knowledge of
the causal relationship of states” (Paþis I 50), and all the clauses should be given
in detail in this way.
21. Herein, ignorance and formations are one summarization; consciousness,
mentality-materiality, the sixfold base, contact, and feeling are another; craving,
clinging, and becoming are another; and birth and ageing-and-death are
another. Here the first summarization is past, the two middle ones are present,
and birth and ageing-and-death are future. When ignorance and formations
are mentioned, thentates, became dispassionate towards them, when his greed
faded away, when he was liberated, then he destroyed, quite destroyed, abolished,
the spokes of this wheel of the round of rebirths of the kind just described.
22. Now, the Blessed One knew, saw, understood, and penetrated in all aspects
this dependent origination with its four summarizations, its three times, its
twenty aspects, and its three links. “Knowledge is in the sense of that being
known,5
 and understanding is in the sense of the act of understanding that.
4. “Because of the words, ‘Also all dhammas of the three planes are sense desires
(káma) in the sense of being desirable (kamanìya) (Cf. Nidd I 1: sabbepi kámávacará
dhammá, sabbepi rúpávacará dhammá, sabbepi arúpávacará dhammá … kámanìyaþþhena …
kámá), greed for becoming is sense-desire clinging’ (Vism-mhþ 184). See XII.72. For
the “way to the Brahmá-world” see M II 194–96; 207f.
Hence it was said: ‘Understanding of discernment of conditions is knowledge
of the causal relationship of states’” (Paþis I 52). Thus when the Blessed One, by
correctly knowing these states with knowledge of relations of states, became
dispassionate towards them, when his greed faded away, when he was liberated,
then he destroyed, quite destroyed, abolished, the spokes of this wheel of the
round of rebirths of the kind just described.
Because the spokes are thus destroyed he is accomplished (arahanta) also.
[201]
The spokes (ara) of rebirth’s wheel have been
Destroyed (hata) with wisdom’s weapon keen
By him, the Helper of the World,
And so “accomplished” (arahanta) he is called.
23. (iv) And he is worthy (arahati) of the requisites of robes, etc., and of the
distinction of being accorded homage because it is he who is most worthy of
offerings. For when a Perfect One has arisen, important deities and human
beings pay homage to none else; for Brahmá Sahampati paid homage to the
Perfect One with a jewelled garland as big as Sineru, and other deities did so
according to their means, as well as human beings as King Bimbisára [of
Magadha] and the king of Kosala. And after the Blessed One had finally attained
Nibbána, King Asoka renounced wealth to the amount of ninety-six million for
his sake and founded eight-four thousand monasteries throughout all
Jambudìpa (India). And so, with all these, what need to speak of others? Because
of worthiness of requisites he is accomplished (arahanta) also.
So he is worthy, the Helper of the World,
Of homage paid with requisites; the word
“Accomplished” (arahanta) has this meaning in the world:
Hence the Victor is worthy of that word.
24. (v) And he does not act like those fools in the world who vaunt their
cleverness and yet do evil, but in secret for fear of getting a bad name. Because of
absence of secret (rahábháva) evil-doing he is accomplished (arahanta) also.
No secret evil deed may claim
An author so august; the name
“Accomplished” (arahanta) is his deservedly
By absence of such secrecy (rahábháva).
25. So in all ways:
The Sage of remoteness unalloyed,
Vanquished defiling foes deployed,
The spokes of rebirth’s wheel destroyed,
Worthy of requisites employed,
Secret evil he does avoid:
For these five reasons he may claim
This word “accomplished” for his name

посчитайте слоги во всех возможных типах трактовки этого термина применительно к дыханию=) и потом я писал что качества анализировать стоит на родном языке...

----------

Шуньяананда (26.10.2017)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

РАЗМЫШЛЕНИЯ О ЩЕДРОСТИ 
=============================== 
Дана анусатти - одна из самых важных практик для новичка начинающего следовать Пути Буддийской Духовной Реализации. Сейчас многие практики забывают об этом сразу переходя к медитации и нравственности. Они забывают что щедрость это фундамент, на котором должны быть выстроены поздние этапы пути. Именно щедрость является первейшим и простейшим опытом здравого расставания с тем что нам дорого. Это первая тренировка, в которой вам следует стать мастером. 
Медитация Дана анусатти является хорошей основой помогающей утвердить ум этом благородном состоянии. Как сказал Просветленный - «Человек совершающий хорошие поступки и не вспоминающий потом о них с радостью, подобен глупому земледельцу вспахивающему чужое поле, забыв о своем.» 
Как же вам следует практиковать размышления о щедрости? В этой практике с радостным умом вы вспоминаете поступки, в которых вы отдавали что то другим. Этим не обязательно должны быть деньги. Внимание, время, вещи – все это может быть безвозмездно подарено нуждающимся. Будда учил, что искусный практик превратит акт простого выбрасывания пищи, в пожертвование еды маленьким, голодным существам. Размышляя на этом примере вы можете осознать, что то что вам не нужно может принести большую радость насекомым которые наевшись и будучи довольными, лишний раз не обидят и не сьедят тех кто меньше их. Так простой вынос мусора превращается в действие приносящее чуть больше удовлетворения и гармонии в наш возбужденный мир. Причем как первые получатели всего того что мы отдаем – мы первые кто грамотно подарив будем чувствовать радость от этого. Так – утверждаясь в щедрости наш ум будет радоваться таким поступкам и все более, и более будет склонен их совершать. 
Сейчас в нашем мире исподволь проповедуются идеи скепсиса и скрытой гордыни. Наши дарящие руки начинают останавливать мысли «Вот сидит как дурак и ничего не делает! Иди работай!», «Этот лентяй просто задарма хочет нажиться на всех!», «Да это просто мафия такая. Они не нуждаются а просто так зарабатываю!» итп 
Может в каких то ситуациях мы и правы. Есть место и мафии, и лени, но мы же точно не знаем правда ли это. С нашей точки зрения куда лучше ошибиться в лучшую сторону и дать чем обозлиться и пожадничать – ведь мы даем в первую очередь для самих себя. В наше время очень сложно проявлять щедрость с радующимся этому умом. 
Будда отмечал несколько факторов делающих хорошую Карму поступка щедрости весомее 
- когда жертвуешь чтото действительно дорогое тебе 
- когда жертвуешь с умом полным сострадания, искреннего желания помочь 
- когда пожертвования действительно необходимы просителю 
- когда пожертвования сделаны своими руками со всеми сопутствующими этому сложностями 
- когда просящий нравственен и развивает ум 
Вспоминая поступки щедрости которые имеют один или несколько таких факторов вы будете чувствовать еще себя счастливее=)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.08.2017), Шуньяананда (26.10.2017)

----------


## Леон И

> Разве тайский буддизм перестал вдруг быть классической тхеравадой, 
> 
> чем он сделался менее ортодоксальнее ланкийской тхеравады, с ее астрологией и пр. вкусностями? )))
> 
> ===== его самые известные практики жили в лесах в отрыве от Классических текстов которые в воййне были уничтожены Бирманцами... почитайте о возникновении Дхаамают
> 
> Особенности пали таковы, что вы не произнесете многословное памятование правильно.
> 
> ===== не согласен. Да и главное не произношение а понимание. тайцы по одному говорят. ланцийцы по другому. Бирманцы по третьему.
> ...


Вся ясно, вы чушь пишете, а на слоги можете здесь в опциях разбить:

https://suttacentral.net/search?query=Araha%E1%B9%83

Не майтесь больше ерундой.

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

> Вся ясно, вы чушь пишете, а на слоги можете здесь в опциях разбить:
> 
> https://suttacentral.net/search?query=Araha%E1%B9%83
> 
> Не майтесь больше ерундой.


Многие люди на различных этапах своего совершенствования могут верить в различные вещи. И это не беда - это даже хорошо. Без уверенности во чтото сложно чтото практиковать. Беда в том что они полностью полагая что их метод правильный начинают осаждать и хулить других. Это может сильно останавливать их прогресс. Более того иногда их точка зрения может поменяться и впоследствии им Будет очень стыдно за свои слова. к сожалению за своими точками зрения они забывают о такой простой вещи как уважение к точкам зрения других...  уважение это очень важная часть Учения Будды...причем оно является одной и первейших и простейших его основ.... не постигшим уважения скромности удовлетворенности и благодарности врятли когданибуть смогут постичь мудрость - ибо с них она начинается.... проявлять неуважение к верованию других людей таким образом - показывать насколько ты сам продвинулся в своих....

----------

Алик (10.08.2017), Владимир Николаевич (09.08.2017), Шуньяананда (26.10.2017)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> КАСИНА СВЕТА
> Одной из самых интересных, простых и действенных техник для привнесения в жизнь счастья, радости и покоя является техника наблюдения за Светом. Первые упоминания которой уходят корнями в древние культы поклонения солнцу, луне, огню и упоминаются и в Индуизме (Тратака), Буддизме (Алока касина) и многих других традициях.
> Самый простой способ работы со светом, заключается в его наблюдении.
> Для этого нужно выбрать любой обьект чистого света (солнце, луна, свеча или специально подготовленная лампа).
> Заключается эта простая техника в том, чтобы удобно устроившись, смотреть выбранный вами обьект, иногда изредка заостряя фокус внимания мысленным напоминанием "свет, свет". Концентрироваться следует не на качестве или форме обьекта, но на его свойство - сиянии и свечении. В начале рекомендуемое время для практики 10-15 минут, со временем постепенно можно доводить до 1 часа утром и вечером.
> Развитие - со временем вы можете визуализировать и удерживать свечение даже с закрытыми глазами. В последствии свет станет настолько сильным что никакой поддержки или внимания для своего существования уже не потребует,но будет становиться все ярче и больше. Он может проявляться даже при открытых глазах вызывая восторг безмятежность и яркую спокойную энергию в теле.
> Результат - Помимо ярко выраженных духовных результатов и сверх человеческих эффектов=)
> эта практика избавляет от депрессии, сонливости и оцепенелости тела, привнося в жизнь радость восторг энтузиазм и творческое начало.


Можно выпить водки или принять какие нибудь таблетки или покурить травку получите все, что вы описали. Но, начните с основ медитации.

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

ПРАКТИКА НЕВОЗМУТИМОСТИ 
============================== 
Последней в группе Четырех Возвышенных состояний является - Упеккха Брахмавихара — практика развития ума за счет невозмутимости и равностности. По сути она уже не является чистой доброжелательностью, но больше состоянием ведущим к глубокому развитию мудрости. Эта практика официально рекомендуется на таком этапе работы с гневом, когда ни одна из прошлых трех брахмавихар по той или иной причине уже не работает. Прозрения вызванные этой практикой включаются традиционным Буддизмом в основу Правильных Воззрений — понимание Кармы, как проникающей во все аспекты существования принципа взаимозависимости всего в этом мире. Позрения в этой практике обычно делятся на два типа. Первый - понимание о себе и второе - понимание о мире. Оба этих состояния рождают в уме глубокую невозмутимость и равностность в отношении  любых конфликтов.
 Эта равностность ни в коей мере не порождена равнодушием. В ней мудрость и дружелюбие рождают глубокий симбиоз, позволяющий простить людей за те поступки, которые они совершают и одновременно пересмотреть свои реакции на них. Первое прозрение в понимании кармы возникает как понимание того, что все люди ведут себя так как они ведут из-за своих привычек, порожденных своими прошлыми действиями. Ничто в мире не происходит просто так — все взаимосвязанно со всем и поэтому случается в гармонии с окружающим его связями и условиями. Получается что единственный кого оно могло растроить тот кто ввиду своего неведения и влечения ожидал того что просто не могло случиться. То что произошло - по другому случиться увы не могло. Это и есть понимание кармы как причины. 
В основе любого гнева лежит состояние собственной ущемленности изза несправедливого отношения или поведения других. Но понимание, что все именно так как и должно быть, растворяет их. Модное понимание «быть в потоке» - не иметь ожиданий, имеет очень позитивное переплетение с вышеуказанной концепцией — потому что если в нас будет много ожиданий, они не оправдываясь, будут вызывать в сердце гнев и ощущение несправедливости. Но когда мы знаем, что все именно так как есть — в нас рождается смирение и благодарность. 
Второй аспект это понимание Кармы как причины — что бы с нами не происходило мы в данном моменте времени являемся мастерами кармы настоящего и вольны по немногу менять свои реакции на более положительные, мягкие и взвешенные. Те которые принесут нам более хорошие результаты в будущем. «Тот кто сеет ненависть и похоть в умах людей — укрепляют в них в первую очередь в самого себя.» говорят мудрые. 
Практика медитации на невозмутимость помогает очень глубоко познать эти два аспекта.
 Как же ее практиковать? 
Сама медитация представляет из себя мудрые размышления связанные с действием закона причинно-следственной связи. Как водится вам предлагается начать практиковать ее с самого себя. И на любой другой фазе практики, если чтото не заладится возвращаться к этому. 
Для этого вам рекомендуется выучить нижеприведенное изречение и осмысленно повторять каждый из четырех его аспектов, оставляя немного времени для того чтобы ум мог задуматься на ними. Но промежуток не должен быть настолько длинным, чтобы ум успел отвлечься. 

«Все, что со мной происходит является результатом моих прошлых поступков, 
Я их единственный наследник, 
Я рожден из своих поступков - они мое единственное имущество, 
Чтобы я ни сделал хорошего или плохого — я буду первым кто обретет их результат.» 

Со временем когда вы сможете без особых отвлечений медитировать так час. Выберите ту часть высказывания, которая наиболее вам близка и повторяйте только ее. 
Иногда уму для концентрации требуются перемены. В таких случаях смените позу и практикуйте при ходьбе или начните практиковать более длинный\короткий вариант этой техники. Все приходящие в голову мысли, ситуации, ощущения, эмоции или людей проводите через фильтр этого понимания. В идеале старайтесь вернуться к этой практике всегда, когда у вас есть свободное время и ум вспоминает о ней. 
Мастера невозмутимости в своих сердцах абсолютно равностны как к тем кто их любит, так и к тем кто относится к ним плохо. Они понимают что все действия, мысли и поступки как их, так и окружающих их людей продиктованы законами причинно-следственной связи, повлиять на, которую можно только добрыми реакциями в настоящий момент времени. Понимая, что все так как должно быть — любое зло творимое сейчас, с ними это эхо того зла, которое творили они сами — они живут в спокойной равностной безмятежности, дающей глубину каждому даже мельчайшему аспекту их жизни. 
Эта практика официально относится к медитации Самадхи, но ее так же можно практиковать как Випассану - для того следует больше фокусироваться на размысливании того, что возникает во время практики через призму понимания Кармы. Больше интересующимся Концентрацией – следует фокусироваться на осознанном повторении вышеуказанной фразы.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.08.2017)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

РАЗМЫШЛЕНИЯ О СВЯТОМ СООБЩЕСТВЕ.
Изветсно, что Будда ушел довольно давно и Учение сохранялось именно его последователями в течении долгого времени. Однако скептики ученые могут сомневаться по поводу их достоверноести и аутентичности оригинальной даваемой Буддой Дхамме.
Саммым простым, как мы считаем, для подверженного человеку в чьем уме доминируют сомнения, волнения и оцепенелость, размышлением растворяющим Кодхи является Размышления о Святом Сообществе. У каждого из нас есть знакомый или, если повезет, Учитель обладающий вдохновляющими нас качествами. В идеале мудрецы говорят, что можно превратить в такого учителя каждого человека вокруг нас - у всех есть чему поучиться. Но в идеале здорово если есть ктото кто будет яавлятся примером для нас во всем. Это человек ,о котором мы не читаем в книгах или слушаем легенды, а прото живой, существующий, опытный Старший, похожим на которого по качествам мы хотим стать. Для одного молодого монаха таким примеом стал его Учитель в Монастыре. Вдохновление приносили воспоминани я о его словах и поступках. Вишудхимагга — советует не персонализироать такого человека как личность — так как это приведет к гуруизму или разочарованию, если он в какойто момент не оправдает оживаний. А стараться вспоминать те качества, которые вам в нем нравятся. Для этого как водится дана формула, которую предлагается применять для существующего монаха Учителя.

Супатипанно бхагавато савакасангхо — Правильно практикует Святой последователь Благословенного (Соответсвтвие качеств Учению Будды)
Уджупатипанно бхагавато савакасангхо - Старательно практикует Святой последователь Благословенного (Пример для правильного приложения усилий)
Ньяяпатипанно бхагавато савакасангхо - Мудро практикует Святой последователь Благословенного (Пример для Мудрости)
Самичипатипанно бхагавато савакасангхо - Честно практикует Святой последователь Благословенного (Пример для простоты и открытости)
Ядидам чаттари пурисаюгани аттха пуриса пугала — Он принадлежит к к четырем величайшим типам Святых Индивидуумов
Эса бхагавато савакасангхо ахунейо, пахунейо, даккхинейо, анджаликаранийо ануттарам — Он является достойным обьектом для моих помощи, подношений, высказывания уважения и обучения у него Дхамме.
Пуньяккхеттам локассати — он источник роста моей хорошей кармы, пример мудрости и спокойсткия
Обьяснений на каждое качество приводится несколько — практикующему предлагается размышлять над каждым их аспектом.
Главный Учитель Монастыря НаУяна очень советует практиковать данную медитацию, подобрав слова для нее на Родном языке, те которые действительно помогают прочувствовать их суть и помогут уму глубже их познать.
Для самой практики предлагается проговаривать формулу с качествами от начала к концу и от конца в начало. Что бы она не стала просто пустым набором звуков нужно на некоторое время(не достаточное чтобы ум отвлекся) давать себе задумываться о тех или иных качествах, позволяя уму глубже проникнуть в их суть.
Эта практика менее популярна в Азии чем Будда-анусатти, как нам кажется, в виду культурно-религиозных аспектов ума азиатов. Мы считаем что эта медитация особо подходит для индивидуумов с большим колличеством неведения и отсутствием распознавания в уме. Вишудхимагга говорит, что они зачастую просто слепо копирую поведение окружающих и вдохновляющих их людей - наличие такого Учителя вкупе с практикой Сангха-анусатти может очень помочь их развитию.

Развитие практики.
Со временем - когда ум легко будет проговаривать все качетва в течении часа без особых помех и отвлечений, вам предлагается оставить одну из интерпретаций каждого качества (тех что наиболее вас вдохновляют) и практиковать только их. Когда вы сможете медитировать час без отвлечений и в данном режиме — выберите одно, наиболее вдохновляющее вас качество, и практикуйте только его.
Результаты.
Считается что подобная практика уничтожает Кодхи - тернии ума мешающие вам практиковать счастливо. Человек медитирующий без них мягок, радостен и полон Веры в Тройную Драгоценность. Он смущается любым нездравым мыслям — потому с развитием медитации в его уме создается ощущение, что он всегда находится в присутствии Своего Учителя. Фактически же эта практика является одним из защитников для каждого медитатора. Монахам - рекомендуется выполнять такую медитацию хотя бы в течении 30 минут каждый день, в качестве профилактики загрязнений скептицизма и сомнений. Правильно медитирующий ее человек начинает ощущять любое свое действие (особенно ежедневную рутинную медитацию) как великий акт полный смысла, важности и глубины. Вишудхимагга говорит, что такие практики начинают сиять=)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.08.2017)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

РАЗМЫШЛЕНИЯ О МИРЕ
==================
Одной из практик размышления также является Ниббана анусатти - Размышления о Мире. Два древнейших учебника по медитации трактуют эту практику по разному. Здесь мы разберем оба метода.
Вимутти магга предлагает - проговаривать классическую цепочку совершенствования ума от начала к его концу. Звучит она примерно так -

Нравственность нужна для контроля органов чувств,
Самоконтроль чувств для безупречности,
Безупречность для удовольствия,
Удовольствие для успокоения ума,
Успокоение ума для сосредоточения,
Сосредоточение ума для медитативных поглощений ума (Джхан),
Поглощения для глубоких прозрений в суть вещей (Випассаны),
Прозрения для возникновения Мудрости,
Мудрость для Абсолютного Освобождения от Страдания (Ниббаны)

Иногда так случается, что наше сознание теряет баланс и мы перестаем помнить один из аспектов практики, чрезмерно увлекаясь другим. Это может случиться изза дисбаланса качеств, прошлой кармы, неправильной практики или личных предпочтений. Так например увлекшийся мудростью или отрешенностью медитаторы могут стать черствыми или даже жестокими с окружающими их людьми. Другие слишком активно практикующие веру или любящуу доброту могут получить опьянение этими состояниями, развить к ним привязанность и в итоге забыть об отрешенности. Практикуя всегда следует помнить, что Путь Будды прежде всего Срединный - это путь тонкого баланса качеств. И самое сложное - это его постоянное поддержание. Замечательная практика Размышления о Мире, помимо концентрации, ума помогают все время удерживать его на важных, практических аспектах самосовершенствования, предотвращая случайное выпадание одного из них из сознания.

Вишудхимагга же предлагает реагировать на свойство самого состояния Ниббаны, повторяя известные строфы из Учений характеризующие его свойства. Вот описание из общеизвестной Гиримананда сутры(существует еще много качеств, которыми вы по желанию можете дополнить этот список)
Это покой - свобода от загрязнения беспокоящих ум
это непревзойденное - высшее из всех возможных приятных состояний
остановка всех конструкций - пространство свободное от беспокоящих перемен
отказ от всей собственности, конец пристрастия - окончательное освобождение от нездоровых состояний ума и эмоций связанных с ними, переживание хорошо и метко описанного Аджханом Чаа ( как будто вы родились и всю жизнь сужествовали с веревкой на шее которую без перерыва тянут два демона - влечение и отвращение. Вы не знаете как жить без этого и уже давно свыклись с постоянным удушьем. И тут они ее отпускают - и вы можте дышать полной грудью понимая все то чего вы были всю жизнь лишены.)
бесстрастие - невовлеченность в суету этого мира
Освобождение (Ниббана) - оставление всех страданий.

Развитие практики.
Со временем - когда ум легко будет проговаривать все качества в течении часа без особых помех и отвлечений, вам предлагается оставить одну из интерпретаций каждого качества (тех что наиболее вас вдохновляют) и практиковать только их. Когда вы сможете медитировать час без отвлечений и в данном режиме — выберите одно, наиболее вдохновляющее вас качество, и практикуйте только его. Иногда вы можете вспомнить, свои медитативные опыты глубоко мира и невовлеченности в жизненные процессы и представить, какого это пережить чтото во много раз сильнее их.
Подобная практика рождает непреодолимое и в тоже время сбалансированное стремление к конечной цели Буддийского Учения. Как написанно в памятке для монахов Шриланкийского медитационного Монастыря - "...вы должны постоянно удерживать в своем уме нашу окончательную цель - Ниббану". Удерживая ее в уме вы имеете здравые намерения, с такими намерениями любой поступок становиться здравым и полезным для самосовершенствования.

Результаты.
Считается что практикующий эти размышления в течении долгого времени может получить подобные результаты - он спит и просыпается в блаженстве, его чувства спокойны, он уверен в себе, в нем всегда присутствует совестливость и желание реализовать окончательную цель, Он совершенно естественно живет чистой жизнью, уважаем окружающими за это и перерождается в счастливом месте.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.08.2017)

----------


## sergey

Спасибо за тему.



> Супатипанно бхагавато савакасангхо — Правильно практикует Святой последователь Благословенного (Соответсвтвие качеств Учению Будды)
> Уджупатипанно бхагавато савакасангхо - Старательно практикует Святой последователь Благословенного (Пример для правильного приложения усилий)
> Ньяяпатипанно бхагавато савакасангхо - Мудро практикует Святой последователь Благословенного (Пример для Мудрости)
> Самичипатипанно бхагавато савакасангхо - Честно практикует Святой последователь Благословенного (Пример для простоты и открытости)
> Ядидам чаттари пурисаюгани аттха пуриса пугала — Он принадлежит к к четырем величайшим типам Святых Индивидуумов
> Эса бхагавато савакасангхо ахунейо, пахунейо, даккхинейо, анджаликаранийо ануттарам — Он является достойным обьектом для моих помощи, подношений, высказывания уважения и обучения у него Дхамме.
> Пуньяккхеттам локассати — он источник роста моей хорошей кармы, пример мудрости и спокойсткия


Довольно-таки произвольный по-моему перевод. Вот другой:



> Supaṭipanno bhagavato sāvakasaṅgho 	Община учеников Благословенного следует по хорошему пути,
> Ujupaṭipanno bhagavato sāvaka saṅgho 	Община учеников Благословенного следует по прямому пути,
> Ñāyapaṭipanno bhagavato sāvaka saṅgho 	Община учеников Благословенного следует по верному пути,
> Sāmīcipaṭipanno bhagavato sāvaka saṅgho 	Община учеников Благословенного следует по совершенному пути,
> Yadidaṃ cattāri purisayugāni aṭṭha purisapuggalā 	А именно четыре пары, восемь типов личностей,
> Esa bhagavato sāvaka saṅgho 	Такова Община учеников Благословенного,
> Āhuṇeyyo 	Достойная даров,
> Pāhuṇeyyo 	Достойная гостеприимства,
> Dakkhiṇeyyo 	Достойная подаяния,
> ...

----------

Ассаджи (25.08.2017), Владимир Николаевич (25.08.2017)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

Сергей - ваш перевод верный...но это скорее перевод песнопений...если взять Вишудхимаггу то там подробно обьясняется почему Сангха следует правильному или верному пути - в статье моей целью было дать примеры правильного реагирования на эти термины как медитации..... так же сама анусатти не является восхвалением ордена как такогого... миряне поют безличную хвалу людям достигшим одной из стадии Просветления (Савака Сангхо) которые должны быть в этом ордене и которыми возможно являются его монахи... Сангхаанусатти не является поклонением всем и каждому существующему монаху  но скорее поиском вдохновления от потенциала самого ордена и в большей степени Учителем которого обычно Считают Саваком т.е. Просветленным... я считаю что перевод приведенный вами верен для утренних и вечерних песнопений, но т.к. для самой техники Медитации он не очень подходит (хотя возможно когда то традиция повторения текстов на ней и основывалась)


и теперь...=)

БУДДИЙСКАЯ ТИПОЛОГИЯ - VISUDHIMAGGA И VIMUTTIMAGGA. 
===============================================
Сегодня мы бы хотели вернуться к Типологии. В философской копилке человечества существует много систем делящих человеческие характеры и умы на разные типы – аюрведа, зодиак, даосская система, соционика, классическая психология итд. Сегодня мы бы познакомить вас с довольно уникальной и скорее всего еще не переведенной на русский язык системой. Это обощенный перевод связанных с типологией отрывков из двух древних, классических, Буддийских Текстов — Висудхимагга(Путь очищения) и Вимуттимагга (Путь освобождения). Эти труды являются довольно похожими текстами, представляющими древнейшее из существующих на нынешнее время направление Буддизма — Тхераваду (Учение Старейшин), дошли до нас из 2-х разных источников Палийского Канона и Китайстого Канона Махаяны. Считается что изначально они были сформированы как руководство для Учителей в Древних Буддийских монашеских Орденах. Их отличительная от других типологий особенность в том, что они не только подразделяют людей на типы, но так же подбирают под каждый темперамент свои, подходящие для скорейшего духовного прогресса образ жизни, питание, позу для практики и обьект для медитации. Тексты ввиду их древности были обобщены и немного упрощены - настолько насколько это было возможно чтобы не потерять информативной наполненности. Нужно добавить что они были составлены для Учителей лесных монашеских традиций — поэтому несут на себе определенный отпечаток монашеского мышления и образа жизни.
И так...

Существует шесть основных видов человеческого темперамента (они могут комбинироваться между собой в различных двоичных и троичных сочетаниях)
- Страстный – с превалирующими свойствами влечения 
- Гневный - с превалирующими эмоциями отвращения 
- Глупый темперамент – с отсутствием познавания ума 
- Верующий темперамент - с влечением к Духовному
- Интеллектуальных темперамент - имеющий сильные познающие свойства
- Спекулятивный темперамент — чрезмерно думающий

Оба текста объединяют эти шесть основных в три таким образом 

- Вера=Страстность т.к. Страстность находится во влечении к чувственным желаниям, а Вера влечется к качествам добродетели. Страстность сложно отказаться от того, что вредно, а Вера не отдаст то, что полезно. 
- Гневный=Интеллектуальному тк. в обоих случаях присутствует эмоция отрицания - Гневный избавляется от того, что не нравиться, так Интеллектуальный темперамент избавляется от того что плохо. Гневный склонен во всем искать вину, а Интеллектуальный темперамент ищет и отмечает то что не здраво. 
- Спекулятивный=Глупому т.к. непонимание так и чрезмерное мышление возникающие изза легкого домысливания – поверхностностны, возбуждены и оторваны от реальности. А Спекулятивный -не спокоен, потому что он возбужден постоянным додувыманием, Глупый же возбужден тем что ничего не понимает. 

Общие Учения.

- Страстный человек прогрессирует через привлекательность. - - - - — -Гневный человек прогрессирует через отрешенность.
- Глупый получает прогрессирует через не вовлеченность. 

- Страстный темперамент имеет манеру поведения в обществе как как слуга. Гневный - как хозяин. В Глупый темперамент подобен больному или животному. 
- Человек со страстным темпераментом - чувственный. Человек с гневным - вздорный. Человек с Глупым темпераментом — нерадивый.
- Тот у кого избыток мокроты является Страстным. Тот, кто имеет избыток желчи является Гневным. Тот кого имеет избыток ветра является Глупым. 

Как распознаются темпераменты? 

По манере походки.
- Страстный темперамент - ходит осторожно, опуская поднимая свои ноги медленно и равномерно. Его шаг пружинист и изящен.
- Гневный темперамент - ходит, как будто он вбивает ноги в землю, ставя и поднимая ноги быстро и резко - толчками и рывками. Ноги могут тереться друг о дуга.
- Глупый темперамент - ходит с неуверенно и недоуменно, его шаги и движения нерешительны, путаны и зачастую внезапны. Шаги шаркающие. Ноги могут путаться. 

По манере поведения
Страстный темперамент — ведет себя уверенно и грациозно. Гневный темперамент — ведет себя жестко и зажато. Глупый темперамент — смущен отрешен, не уверен и летает в облаках.

По манере сна.
- Страстный темперамент расстилает свою постель, не спеша, ложится медленно, ровно располагая конечности и он спит спокойно. Когда проснулся, он встает медленно как бы с сомнением. На разбуженный ночью, он встает сразу и отвечает нерешительно. 
- Гневный темперамент расстилает постель абы как, наспех и, швырнув свое тело туда, спит с угрюмым видом. Когда проснулся, он встает быстро и отвечает раздраженно. 
- Глупый темперамент раскладывает постель наперекосяк и спит в основном лицом вниз, на животе, как попало, разбросав свои конечности. Когда разбужен встает медленно, говоря “Хм.” и уходит не убрав постель. Разбуженный ночью, он долго лепечет что то несвязное.

По отношению к обьектам органов чувств.
- Страстный темперамент смотрит на предмет долго и удивленно, как будто он не видел его раньше. Он не видит своей увлеченности, зачастую видяего достоинства и пропуская недостатки. Ему сложно освободиться свое внимание от увлекшего его обьекта даже после того, как его попытаются отвлечь. 
- Гневный темперамент не смотрит долго на предмет, ведя себя как будто устал. Он редко бывает долго доволен даже хорошими вещами. Он легко замечает тривиальные недостатки, зачастую пропуская положительные аспекты. При отвлечении, он делает это без сожаления, легко переключаясь на что то еще. 
- Глупый темперамент зачастую в своем отношении к чувственным обьектам копирует окружающих его людей, считая плохим то, что другие считают бесполезным и хваля то, что другие хвалят. Делая так он зачастую притворяется так как внутри отрешен и спокоен—изза писутствия в уме равностности и отрешенности неведения. 

По активности
- Страстный темперамент держит веник крепко и удобно, подметая аккуратно и равномерно. Подметает дорожки чисто не рассеивая их песчаного покрытия.
- Гневный темперамент держит метлу через-чур твердо, метет не чисто и не равномерно, с шумом, торопливо и резко, разбрасывая песок в разные стороны.
- Глупый темперамент держит метлу кое как -слабо и неудобно. Он метет не аккуратно и не равномерно, смешивая песок с листьями. Он старается делать много вещей сразу, ничего не доводя до конца. 

Любая другая активность.
Страстный темперамент действует умело, мягко, равномерно и тщательно. Гневный темперамент действует напряженно, сухо и неравномерно. Глупый темперамент делает все не искусно и сумбурно, неровно и нерешительно. 

По манере одевания
- Страстный темперамент завернут не слишком плотно и не расхлябано. Роба завернута равномерно и крепко. 
- Гневный темперамент заворачивается в робу слишком туго, плотно и неравномерно. 
- Глупый темперамент носит робу слишком свободно, спутано, неравномерно и расхлябанно. У него она часто начинает спадать.

По манере еды
- Страстный темперамент любит обильную, сочную, сладкую, богатую вкусами пищу. Не любит кислое. Он ест не спеша наслаждаясь ее вкусом. 
- Гневный темперамент любит грубую, сухую, кисловатую на вкус пищу. Он ест торопливо не замечая вкуса еды. Сильно горюет если пища не пряная.
- Глупый темперамент не имеет устоявшихся привычек. Во время еды он роняет крошки на свою тарелку, пачкает губы, лицо потому что все время отвлечен. 

По типу загрязнений часто возникающие в уме
- Страстный темперамент часто склонен к обману, неискренности, гордыне, странным и сильным влечениям, неудовлетворенности, пижонству и тщеславию. А - ревность, гордость, коварство, обольщение, чувственность 
- Гневный темперамент часто склонен к - гневу, враждебности, пренебрежительности, властности, зависти и скупости. А- гнев, мстительность,лицемерие, скупость, ненависть. 
- Глупый темперамент склонен - скованности, оцепенению, возбуждению, беспокойству, неуверенности и упрямству. А - ригидность, небрежность, неопределенность, тревога, увлеченность. 
- В Верующем темпераменте возникают - щедрость, желание видеть Праведных, желание услышать благую Дхамму, непосредственность, честность, восторг и вдохновленность от добродетельного. 
- Интеллектуальному темпераменту свойственны - культура в речи, стремление к добродетельной компании, умеренность в еде, склонность к анализу, преданность осознанности и внимательности, ощущение безотлагательности, которое внушает чувство срочности и разумно направленные усилия. 
- В Спекулятивном темпераменте наблюдается частое возникновение - разговорчивости, общительности, скуки, неспособности закончить обязательства, чрезмерное планирование и колебания. 

Однако эти вещи не стоит относить к абсолюту т.к. как люди могут вести себя по разному в различных ситуациях и по разным причинам из за возникающих эмоций, собственных усилий, кармы. Нужно смотреть в общем в течении долгого времени. 

Какие жилье, образ жизни, пища и медитации подходят различным темпераментам?

Страстному темпераменту подойдет грязное, неухоженное жилье, в котором ему будет сложно получать физическое или эстетическое удовольствие - землянка под нависающей скалой, вонючая пещера с летучими мышами. Местность вокруг мрачная, неудобная для жизни с большим количеством опасностей — дикие животные, насекомые итп. Мебель полная жучков. Им не стоит жить в чистоте. Отсутствие кровати, полу-разрушенный дом или жизнь в лесу под деревом тоже будет полезна.
Подходящие внутренние и наружные предметы одежды должны быть с оборванными краями и нитками свисающими везде, жесткие на ощупь, легко пачкающаяся и тяжелые, те которые трудно носить.
Чаша для еды - должна быть уродливой, неудобной, неровной, не аппетитной.
Правильное обращение мирян — невнимательные, грязные, небрежные, неказистые, некрасивые, дурно пахнущие, грубые. 
Подходящая еда — жесткая, не вкусная, не обильная, кисловатая пища, старая которую захочется есть лишь для заполнения желудка и утоления голода. Есть и пить следует не немного.
Правильные позы практики для него стоя или при ходьбе. 
Объект его созерцания должен быть — все виды визуализационных касин, начиная с голубой, цвет которых не очень чист. 
Медитация пригодная темпераменту: непривлекательность во всех аспектах, десять видов гниения, непривлекательные аспекты 32 частей тела, страдание как
Практика 32 части тела — размышление о их не привлекательности.
Практика развития мудрости — отмечание характеристики страдательности и неудовлетворенности.

Гневному темпераменту следует жить в приятном обеспеченном всеми эстетическими и физическими удобствами месте. Чистота, радующие глаз виды. Удобная и безопасная дорога в деревню за едой. Небольшое количество мебели, чтобы избежать появления беспокоящих насекомых и животных.
Одежа и вещи сделаны из красивых удобных в обращении и эстетически приятных материалов.
Помогающие миряне — внимательны, вежливы, аккуратны и предупредительны.
Еда — обильны привлекательна на вид, вкус и запах. Есть ему стоит столько сколько он любит.
Правильные позы для него положении лежа или сидя. 
Объектом его созерцания должны быть касины всех цветов начиная с голубого, цвет которых идеально чист.
Медитация пригодная темпераменту: Четыре аспекта любящей доброты и визуализационные касины.
Практика 32 части тела — их визуализация с концентрацией на цветовом аспекте. Развитие мудрости — размышление и отмечание отсутствие самости во всем.

Правильным жильем для Глупого темперамента будет — открытое, не замкнутое помещение, где все четыре стороны света будут хорошо просматриваемы.
Остальные рекомендации по жилью одежде и еде будут схожи с тем что даны Гневному темпераменту.
Он постоянно должен жить рядом с серьезным учителем во всем полагаясь на него.
Правильной позой для практики будет поза при ходьбе.
Правильный объект для визуализации должен быть большим. 
Медитация пригодная темпераменту: внимательность к дыханию
Практика 32 части тела — чувствование места на теле, их объема вместе с проговариванием..
Развитие мудрости — через наблюдение изменчивости всего.

Верующему темпераменту подходят все указанное для Гневного темперамента. 
Медитация пригодная темпераменту: размышление о качествах Будды (Просветленного), размышление о Дхамме (Законе), размышление о Сангхе (Святом Сообществе), размышление о собственной Добродетели, размышление о собственной Щедрости, размышление о жителях Раев.

Для Интеллектуального темперамента не требуется каких либо конкретных условий касающихся жилья, еды, одежды итп. 
Медитация пригодная темпераменту: Памятование о Смерти, размышление о Ниббане, наблюдение четырех элементов и восприятие непривлекательность в пищи.

Спекулятивному темпераменту подойдет закрытое и замкнутое помещение, не провоцирующее излишних мыслей. Остальные рекомендации будут такими же как и Страстному темпераменту.
Ему нужен небольшой обьект для визуальной концентрации. 
Медитация пригодная темпераменту: внимательность к дыханию.

Визуализационные Касины и нематериальные джханы подходят для всех видов темперамента.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.08.2018)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

ОСОЗНАВАНИЕ ПОЗИЦИИ ТЕЛА. 

Одним из самых сложных начальных аспектов в сидячей медитации для начинающего медитатора являются беспокойство и дискомфорт. Зачастую претерпевание их до того момента пока вы сможете прибывать в настоящем моменте в комфорте и мире является одним из важнейших достижений для новичка. Существует несколько видов помех над которыми приходиться работать на данном этапе практики. Если мы изучим их глубже, разделив на причинно следственные факторы, мы скоро начнем понимать, что разновидности проблем начинающих обычно являются индивидуальные привычные реакции на одинаковые виды неприятных раздражителей возникающих у каждого в начале практики. Такими мешающими практиковать феноменами являются либо беспокоящие, дискомфортные ощущения, либо мощный поток мыслей, эмоции. Хотя опытный практик понимает что обычно они возникают вместе как одно переживание. Существует множество разных техник помогающих успокоить ум и перетерпеть их. Здесь мы бы хотели разобрать одну из таких техник. 

Это техника отмечания позиции тела. Ее можно практиковать в любом положении тела - сидя, лежа, стоя и при ходьбе. Для этого достаточно растянуть все свое осознавание до размеров всего своего тела, понимая в каком положении находятся его руки, ноги, голова и корпус. В этой медитации важно развить мягкое осознавание всего тела сразу, без фокусировки внимания на одном из его частей. Необходимо стараться пребывать в настоящем моменте от секунды к секунде, осознавая все свое тело. Зачастую у медитирующего оно чувствуется как что то легкое, зыбкое и туманное с вкраплениями давления, жара и дискомфорта, на которых концентрируется больше внимания. Старайтесь мягко отводить это внимание, фокусируясь на остальном теле его положении и обьеме. Очень интересно, что практика данной методики в скором времени приведет вас к пониманию, что с возникновением тех или иных отвлечений, различные части тела, либо полностью пропадают из фокуса вашего внимания, либо становятся очень яркими и даже неприятными. Такого рода практика может рождать очень интересное понимание, что все напряжение и физическое и ментальное - это своего рода сконцентрированное когда-то давно нездоровое внимание продавленное нами в психофизическую структуру тела. Кто-то считает его возникающей и сгорающей прошлой кармой. Сидя и спокойно осознавая туманную гладь вашего тела вы можете стать свидетелями того, как некий пузырь медленно возникает на поверхности и вместе с той или иной эмоцией и дискомфортом, медленно прорывается наружу. Отводя внимание на более большой и легкий обьект вы позволяете своему уму не так сильно вовлекаться в его переживание, осознавать его возникновение и исчезновение отрешенно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2017)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

11 СТАДИЙ ГНИЕНИЯ
============================== 
Одной из самых страшных практик медитации является техника наблюдения 11-ти стадий гниения трупа. В древности она являла собой один из самых простых и эффективных методов успокоения ума и настройки его на отрешенный философско-медитационный лад. Тогда для этого человеку достаточно было просто прийти на кладбище. В Индии того времени тела мертвых бедных людей просто скидывали в одно место, оставляя их на поживу животных, птиц и насекомых. Выбрав себе подходящий труп (предпочтительно посвежее и примерно одного с собой возраста) практик должен был жить у него, наблюдая за тем как он разлагается. При этом ему рекомендовалось осознавать что его тело является абсолютно таким же, из того же состоящим и в итоге попадущем на то же кладбище. 
Такое наблюдение изо дня в день приводило к исключительным результатам. Практик осознавал бренность всего в этом мире и прежде всего самого себя. У него пропадала страсть к телесным утехам и всего что с ними связано. С подобным пониманием практика любой осознанности легко приводила его к поглощению ума или медитационным прозрениям. 
Ввиду комплексности ума современного человека и обилия, пестроты его загрязнений - практика наблюдения трупов может вызвать очень сильные отрицательные эмоции. Так, практикующие монахи часто, по разрешению правительства, посещают морги, где, специально нанятый для этого, патологоанатом вскрывает перед ними человеческий труп, комментируя и отвечая на их вопросы. Надо сказать, что даже современные монахи практики из лесных Монастырей иногда падают при этом в обморок и испытывают непередаваемо сильные ощущения непринятия и отвращения. Поэтому современные Учителя сейчас заменяют ее практикой 32-х частей тела или визуализация скелета. 
 Хотя еще случается, что умерший мирянин или монах, оставляют свое тело одному из лесных Монастырей. Это тело помещают в стеклянный воздухонепроницаемый гроб, у которого монахи этого Монастыря проводят недели напролет, наблюдая за постепенным разложением человеческого тела. 
Ввиду вышеуказанных причин мы не будем слишком подробно описывать эту практику — но упомянем что есть как минимум 11 медитаций связанных с мертвым телом, каждая из которых призвана уничтожать привязанность человека к своему физическому телу — уничтожая иллюзию прекрасного в том, где его нет и увлеченность всем что с ним может быть связанно. 
В заключении мы хотели бы рассказать про одного нашего соотечественника путешествовавшего по Индии и задержавшегося в Варанаси. Будучи чуть-чуть знакомым с подобными практиками и знающим о людях, которые стараются их практиковать в Индийской традиции он, посетил этот город с особой целью. Наверное 
каждый из вас знает, что Варанаси является священным для каждого индуса городом с много тысячелетней историей. Он расположен на берегу священной же реки Ганг, которая используется для религиозных целей, в том числе для захоронения умерших людей. Так что трупы — нередкое явление в этом городе. Люди со всей Индии привозят своих умерших родичей для того чтобы сжечь их тела и рассеять пепел на Гангом, считая что так они попадут в рай. Так вот этот человек, заплатив людям сжигающим трупы чтобы его допустили на церемонию, влез на крышу дома расположенного над ней и оттуда сверху наблюдал за тем как сгорают в пламени мертвые тела.
 Он был шокирован и на много часов провалился в необычное состояние — видя как на огромную кучу хвороста кладут завернутое в ткань тело и поджигают. Как огонь погребального костра ускоряет процесс распада и изменения тела, вместо 20 дней превращая его в угли и пыль за несколько часов. Он не могу уйти с этой крыши, наблюдая за тем как на его глазах таят и распадаются молодые и старые, мужские и женские тела. Этот опыт очень сильно повлиял на него и на его последующую жизнь. 
Закончить же эту тему мы бы хотели словами Шриланкийского Учителя Бханте Ариянанды — «Ни один опыт не даст сильных или глубоких результатов если не подготовить себя к нему правильно. Как то я подошел к патологоанатому и спросил - чувствует ли он отрешенность от мира и бренность бытия, препарируя тела? Тот же с улыбкой ответил, что нет. Вначале его карьеры что то такое пробуждалось в голове, но теперь для него очередное вскрытие является просто дополнительным заработком на жизнь и ничего более этого. Мертвые тела более не вызывают у него отрешенности. Они вызывают лишь влечение. Поэтому, для правильной отрешенности, каждому из вас не нужен труп — нужен лишь правильно настроенный ум.»

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.09.2017)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

РАЗМЫШЛЕНИЯ О НРАВСТВЕННОСТИ
******************************************
Известная так же, как Сила-анусатти или Чага-анусатти, эта практика взращивает веру и уверенность. Будда Учил, что существует четыре типа уверенности которые полезно взращивать в уме каждому мудрому человеку это уверенность в истинно Просветленном Учителе, уверенность в его рекомендациях, уверенность в людях прозревших практикуя эти рекомендации и уверенность в результатах этой практики. 
Все так, но один из самых важных моментов на которых нужно эту уверенность базировать это вера в самого себя. Если у человека нет хорошего сильного и сбалансированного ума, ему будет сложно развить его даже выполняя самые эффективные практики. Помочь в развитии уверенности в самом себе (или искоренить ощущение собственной неполноценности) помогает размышление о собственной нравственности.
Иногда, даже очень нравственный человек долгое время живущий правилами морали в практике может натолкнуться на сомнения в собственных силах и неуверенность в том, что сможет добиться чего-то хорошего. Укрепить качества способные помешать этому и призваны размышления о собственной нравственности. В этом виде медитации вас просят вспоминать ваши вдохновляющие поступки связанные с нею. Обычно, в них ради соблюдения мира предписаний человек чем то жертвует - своим комфортом, финансами, материальными благами, душевным спокойствием и т.п.
Здесь мы бы хотели не только напомнить основные из этих предписаний, но так же и показать, что соблюдаются они не только ради вас самих..
1. Не убей. Сохранение этой заповеди позволяет любому живому существу чувствовать абсолютную безопасность рядом с вами. Так, на пример, в серьёзных Буддийских Монастырях животные живут куда более счастливо чем в лесах куда часто приходят охотники. Они перестают бояться человека,так как со временем понимают, что здесь от этого самого сильного и жестокого существа на Земле им не будет вреда. Обстановка не жестокости автоматически заменяется заботой, уважением и любовью. Так же существам с менее развитым умом есть возможность развиваться самим. Считается, что в Монастырях, где большинство людей практикуют любящую доброту, животные с уважением относятся друг к другу не обижая слабых и не соперничая с равными. Это великий дар. И каждый раз когда вы не убиваете севшего на вас комара, просто сдувая его — вы ослабляете потенциал внутренней агрессии, принося в мир больше счастья.
2. Не укради. Даже добрый человек будучи обиженным, может в качестве возмещения убытков, пытаться взять то, что не дано. Будучи честным со всеми окружающими, вы позволяете им, в нашем мире борьбы за ресурсы, чувствовать себя с вами в безопасности и не бояться утрат того, что им дорого. Удерживаясь от воровства вы ослабляете собственное влечение и страх потери в окружающих вас людях.
3. Не прелюбодействуй. Когда вы не потворствуете похоти, не разрушаете чужие или свою семьи, - вы гармонизируете пространство, отношения людей становятся чище, благороднее и вам ни когда не придется стыдиться.
4. Не лгать. Ложь это одна из самых распространенных не добродетелей нашего мира. Стараясь всегда искренне говорить правду — вы можете терять деньги, известность или друзей. Зато вы обретаете то, что действительно важно — самих себя. Переставая притворяться тем кого бы хотели бы видеть окружающие, вы создаете вокруг себя круг людей, которым действительно интересны вы и то чем вам интересно заниматься, истинные друзья.
5. Не груби. Грубая и унижающая других речь это тонкая форма словесной попытки причинить вред оппоненту. Агрессия жестко разрушительно влияет на чувства других людей. В сложных ситуациях она может даже убить слабого в данный момент человека. Слова дружелюбия и поддержки же всегда будут оплотом в сложную минуту позволяющим справляться с любыми трудностями.
6. Сплетни и клеветничество являются порождением зависти, скрытой формой воровства, когда человек завидуя тому, что имеет другой, при помощи хитрых слов пытается лишить его этого. Добрые слова, соединяющие ссорящиеся сердца будут опорой для разрушения вредоносного действия сплетен.
7. Пустые и сказанные не вовремя слова. Наш мир сейчас полон информации, и это замечательно если бы не то что большая ее часть не была пустой - т.е. неважной. Отвлекая человека от действительно важных дел вы засоряете его ум, заставляя в состоянии неадекватности просто терять время в решении своих проблем. Сказанные вовремя слова истины всегда хранятся в сердце их услышавшими, так как служат жизненными ориентирами в течении долгого времени.
Как то один мудрец посоветовал - «Никогда не ложись спать без того чтобы не вспомнить все хорошие и плохие вещи которые ты сделай в течении дня. Вспоминая, радуйся хорошему, и обещай себе стараться не делать плохого.» Это замечательный совет. Практика Чага анусатти очень похожа на это. В ней вы вспоминаете вдохновляющие поступки нравственности в своей жизни позволяя уму радоваться им. Чем больше их вы вспоминаете, тем больше их цените. Чем больше их цените тем больше стараетесь делать. Практикуя, вы постепенно осознаете какой вы хороший человек и как вы стараетесь нести людям пользу. 
Бханте Ариянанда из монастыря НаУяна советовал своим ученикам каждый вечер выполнять подобную практику в форме общения с Буддой. 
Нравственность — великий дар для нас. Более того, ваша нравственность может помочь измениться и окружающим вас людям.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.09.2017)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

ЛЮБОЙ ОБЪЕКТ ДЛЯ МЕДИТАЦИИ.
==============================
Как то один молодой монах, довольно сильно напившийся кофе, ночью долго не мог уснуть. Вспомнив рекомендации одного из своих друзей по Монастырю, он решил не тратить попусту время и заняться изучением Абхидхаммы. Для европейцев сейчас в двух переводах на английском доступно упрощенное ее обьяснение в древнем труде Абхиддхамматике самгахе (на русском его,увы, пока нет). Слова перевода на английский довольно просты. Читая и переводя его в тетрадку, монах был поражен простоте и глубине раскладыванию ума и всех его составляющих. За эту ночь у него родилось несколько вопросов, на которые,как оказалось, не смог ответить ни один знающий и опытный практик в Монастыре. Тогда молодой человек обратился с ними на общем обсуждении к Учителю. Вопросы эти звучали примерно так. «Если я буду постоянно повторять не «Буддо» или другую известную формулу, а, например, «ложка», или визуализировать не Будду, а ложку, смогу ли я получить самадхи за счет этого?»
 Учитель улыбнулся - «Весь наш мир состоит из обьектов для медитации. Главное их правильно применять. Повторение «ложка, ложка» - вытеснит загрязнения ума и даст практикующему Упачара самадхи. Ее визуализация позволит случиться медитационному поглощению ума — Джхане. Но лучше практиковать те обьекты, которые дал нам Будда, потому что они, по мимо чистой концентрации или спокойствия, несут в себе другие хорошие и полезные (Кусала) качества, дающие большие кармические заслуги их практикующему.»

В последствии, размышляющий над ответом молодой монах вспомнил одно из Учений Будды в сутрах — «...все объекты приходящие к нам через чувственные органы вызывают либо отвращение, либо влечение, либо неведение. Мудрый и опытный практик же сможет использовать их для возникновения отрешенности, мудрости и сострадания.» Так мы можем использовать любой объект как для концентрации, так и для мудрости.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.10.2017)

----------


## Йен

"Абхидхамматха сангаха" давно уже на русском есть http://abhidhamma.ru/?page_id=351

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.10.2017), Дубинин (26.10.2017), Шуньяананда (26.10.2017), Юй Кан (26.10.2017)

----------


## Альбина

@*Владимир Николаевич*. Можно у Вас спросить...? 
Вот так называемые мудры....Я так понимаю,и ещё давно, кстати,лет 10 назад, над этим размышляла, что это вещь ценная и очищающая,да и к здоровью ведущая..
Но тогда я ещё и думала, что очень не случайно, что православие крестится тремя  пальцами сведёнными в одной точке.Вот что вы думаете об этом? Если Вам конечно интересно..
А вот сейчас, я сама засыпают с такими пальцами, словно держу какую-то нитку тремя -большим, средним и указательным,и это происходит само собой. И это уже довольно долго, больше месяца,и мне уже стало интересно, что происходит, и что это за мудра, ну за что отвечает.
Вдруг Вы с ходу знаете,и скажете что-то мне и ещё мне тоже хочется кому-то рассказать, ну и Вам решила..)
Мне конечно, важнее рассказать, так  что -уже спасибо  большое..)

----------


## Дубинин

> @*Владимир Николаевич*. Можно у Вас спросить...? 
> Вот так называемые мудры....Я так понимаю,и ещё давно, кстати,лет 10 назад, над этим размышляла, что это вещь ценная и очищающая,да и к здоровью ведущая..
> Но тогда я ещё и думала, что очень не случайно, что православие крестится тремя  пальцами сведёнными в одной точке.Вот что вы думаете об этом? Если Вам конечно интересно..
> А вот сейчас, я сама засыпают с такими пальцами, словно держу какую-то нитку тремя -большим, средним и указательным,и это происходит само собой. И это уже довольно долго, больше месяца,и мне уже стало интересно, что происходит, и что это за мудра, ну за что отвечает.
> Вдруг Вы с ходу знаете,и скажете что-то мне и ещё мне тоже хочется кому-то рассказать, ну и Вам решила..)
> Мне конечно, важнее рассказать, так  что -уже спасибо  большое..)


Сведите мизинец и большой на обоих, и поимейте "стуки- стуки" затихающие- в сердце трепетном- оно и от вопросов отвадит (и к экспериментальной комбинаторике пальцами- привадит..)

----------


## Йен

Альбина, православные  тремя перстами крестятся с 17го века, после церковной реформы, старообрядцы до сих пор два перста используют.

----------

Шуньяананда (28.10.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Альбина, православные  тремя перстами крестятся с 17го века, после церковной реформы, старообрядцы до сих пор два перста используют.


А дальше? В смысле-а смысл? :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> А дальше? В смысле-а смысл?


Ох и не спрашивайте, я как-то в старообрядскую зашёл на "серпе и молоте"- с подобным вопросом, так мало того- что таким как я вход во храм токмо в предбанник, ещё и огрузили краткой историей разборок старо- и ново- провославных и в частности кто перстами сатану (любимца моего)- заманивает, а кто отваживает..

----------

Мяснов (06.11.2017), Шуньяананда (28.10.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Сведите мизинец и большой на обоих, и поимейте "стуки- стуки" затихающие- в сердце трепетном- оно и от вопросов отвадит (и к экспериментальной комбинаторике пальцами- привадит..)


Я ничего для непонятночего и с целью никогда не делаю..уж пора бы меня изучить. Вопрос был-есть ли такая мудра с тремя пальцами в восточностях и что она за собой несёт, написали бы, что мол есть вот такая мудра без побудительного наклонения..может кому то и интересно..мне вот мою надо узнать..))

----------


## Дубинин

> Я ничего для непонятночего и с целью никогда не делаю..уж пора бы меня изучить. Вопрос был-есть ли такая мудра с тремя пальцами в восточностях и что она за собой несёт, написали бы, что мол есть вот такая мудра без побудительного наклонения..может кому то и интересно..мне вот мою надо узнать..))


Для дев не смышлёных- мы разумом светлы и отписали:  из моего опыта- мудра соединения большого и мизинца на обоих- - довольно споро останавливает в меру проблемные "не то" в сердце.

----------

Мяснов (06.11.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Ох и не спрашивайте, я как-то в старообрядскую зашёл на "серпе и молоте"- с подобным вопросом, так мало того- что таким как я вход во храм токмо в предбанник, ещё и огрузили краткой историей разборок старо- и ново- провославных и в частности кто перстами сатану (любимца моего)- заманивает, а кто отваживает..


Понятно..)..ну я вот даже и не рискну в церквях с этим вопросом.да и там наверное, не приветствуется механизмы изучать..да и заржать могу в самый неподходящий момент...

----------

Дубинин (28.10.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Для дев не смышлёных- мы разумом светлы и отписали:  из моего опыта- мудра соединения большого и мизинца на обоих- - довольно споро останавливает в меру проблемные "не то" в сердце.


У вас чета с подсветкой не то,а у нас все то.....))

----------


## Дубинин

> У вас чета с подсветкой не то,а у нас все то.....))


Ну раз подсветка в норме- так и не получите более пальце- гибов лечебных (ибо сами себе иллюминаторы)

----------

Мяснов (06.11.2017)

----------


## Альбина

В.Н. придет и все расскажет....

----------


## Дубинин

> В.Н. придет и все расскажет....


Счас..он умность не практичную какую забубенит- все спасибы поставят.. а толку колдунского- ноль будет.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.10.2017), Мяснов (06.11.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Счас..он умность не практичную какую забубенит- все спасибы поставят.. а толку колдунского- ноль будет.


А мне толку не надо. У меня свой есть. Мне нравится с тремя пальцами засыпать, там дыхание очень тонкое становится и вообще...да вот даже вот эти, кто в медитации сидят, они тоже так пальцы держат, только вверх ниткой, не зря же ведь...а В.Н. все знает, а меня лечить не надо..

----------

Дубинин (28.10.2017)

----------


## Альбина

)))))попом,наверное, в прошлой жизни была, пузатым, бородатым, вот и заклинило..))))(не могу без ржаки про себя думать, вот хоть убей))

----------

Шуньяананда (28.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Я ничего для непонятночего и с целью никогда не делаю..уж пора бы меня изучить. Вопрос был-есть ли такая мудра с тремя пальцами в восточностях и что она за собой несёт, написали бы, что мол есть вот такая мудра без побудительного наклонения..может кому то и интересно..мне вот мою надо узнать..))


В основе всех конфигураций пальцев лежит теория 5-ти элементов или теория чакр.По пульсам или просто по ощущениям выясняют гипер гипо состояния.
Если расположить палцы так,чтоб первый(большой)указывал  на муландхару,то остальные сами знаете как расположатся Недостаток суммируется с избыточностью и пр. определенной комбинацией пальцев.
  мула обычно самая сильная в комбинации.Но вариантов эмпирически отыскано много!!
Помню мальчишка,сын ламы иволгинского дацана,учил нас,дикарей-"Вся пища уходит сюда"-и показывал большой палец руки на манер римлянина,желающего смерти гладиатору!!

----------

Альбина (28.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В.Н. придет и все расскажет....


К сожалению о троеперстии ничего не могу сказать.

Вообщем касательно мудр, то кмк., это можно трояко ) понять:

- Когда осознанно в конкретной мудре запечатывается конкретное значение. Напр. мудра подношения мандалы, мудры используемые в садханах с обьяснением их значений и осознанным удержанием в памяти этих значения во время практики, а когда и сами мудры служат напоминанием о значении. Можно даже сказать вырабатывается\впечатывается некий приобретённых рефлекс отождествления мудры как символа и смысла который символ содержит . Думаю к такому аспекту какраз относится  троеперстие в христианстве.

- Физиологический аспект. Вот то, о чём уважаемый Дубинин написал. У гомов сапиенсов, которые крометого что сапиенсы ещё и человеки умелые, а умелые именно руками - так уж сложилось в процессе развития что на мочках пальцев  очень большая разветвлённая сеть кровеносных сосудиков и нервных окончаний. И пальцы и ладони довольно сильно чувствительны.

- Самый глубокий аспект. Это, то что сейчас присутствует в основном в детстве(хоть это всё больше и больше теряется, а часть уже потеряно). Разные символы и жесты используемые в детской среде практически всех культур. В индоевропейских народах они общие(насчёт других народов не могу сказать), это кмк. как какаято глубинная прошивка на уровне подсознания, определённые глубинные архетипы. 
Раньше в древние времена это было вполне естественно и для взрослой среды, но на данный момент лишь в индийской(и около индийской) культуре это сохранилось в более менее хоть какомто  обьёме. Причём там это исследовалось и с этим на протяжении веков работали используя можно сказать вполне научный подход.
Думаю у Вас это какраз вот этот третий глубинный аспект имеющийся у нас с самого детства.

----------

Альбина (28.10.2017)

----------


## Альбина

Ещё вот тут одна мудра появилась. Это щелчок двумя пальцами, большим и средний в момент прихода в голову нужной мысли,осенения, или осенизации,вообщем,когда осенило.Значит с умом пальцы напрямую связаны.Тут вот уже можно абсолютно уверенно сказать, что уши тоже в процессе.Есть у кого такая привычка? У меня то появляется, то пропадает.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.10.2017), Шуньяананда (28.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Ещё вот тут одна мудра появилась. Это щелчок двумя пальцами, большим и указательный в момент прихода в голову нужной мысли,осенения, или осенизации,вообщем,когда осенило.Значит с умом пальцы напрямую связаны.Тут вот уже можно абсолютно уверенно сказать, что уши тоже в процессе.Есть у кого такая привычка? У меня то появляется, то пропадает.


Да.Кликер!!  позитивное подкрепление Так и попугаев обучают и собак!!Фиксация момента.

----------

Альбина (28.10.2017), Владимир Николаевич (28.10.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Да.Кликер!!  позитивное подкрепление Так и попугаев обучают и собак!!Фиксация момента.


Не знаю, кто такой кликер)), но именно..именно фиксация, отметка подсознания, крутая фишка, на мой взгляд,

----------

Шуньяананда (28.10.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А дальше? В смысле-а смысл?


Правда Старой Веры
Мои извинения ВН, что Гугол -- не он. : )

----------

Альбина (28.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Правда Старой Веры
> Мои извинения ВН, что Гугол -- не он. : )


Мне то зачем извинения : )
Это извинения надо РПЦ приносить, или для объективности найти  Правду Троеперстия.
(сам я найти не могу - так как не Гугл)))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мне то зачем извинения : )
> Это извинения надо РПЦ приносить, или для объективности найти  Правду Троеперстия.
> (сам я найти не могу - так как не Гугл)))


Полагам, кому/чему и за что именно мну приносить извинения -- решать мну, а не ВН. : )
А тем, кто не Гугол и кого оного Гугла нету, -- ещё и мои соболезнования... %)
Вообще же там и тут смайлов стояло и стоит, уж не говоря, что по троеперстию (как и по двоеперстию) есть даже в Вики. : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир А

> тайцы по одному говорят. ланцийцы по другому. Бирманцы по третьему.


Очень сильно сомневаюсь, что есть хоть одна шри-ланкийская или бирманская никая авторитетнее и ортодоксальнее тайской элитарной дхаммаютики. С буддийским университетским образованием дела обстоят также, в Таиланде оно более развито. Лаосские и камбоджийские монахи тоже все едут учиться тхераваде именно в Тай.

----------

Алсу (23.11.2017)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

МЕДИТАЦИЯ НА СКЕЛЕТ

Одной из самых популярных практик вызывающих в уме отрешенность является медитация на скелет. Зачастую, в любом уважающем себя Монастыре в особом месте есть скелет или череп для практики этой техники, не говоря уже о подробных картинках или фотографиях. Для чего это нужно?
 Монахи, поставившие целью своей жизни непрерывную духовную реализацию, периодически сталкиваются с такими проблемами, которые не всегда могут быть понятны живущим в миру. 
Одна из них - похоть. Это влечение к человеческому телу, на самом деле являющееся влечением к получению ощущений от чувственных органов собственного тела.
Второе - влечение к праздности.
 Каждый из нас время от времени прибывает в этом состоянии — мир вокруг такой большой и многообразный. Можно увлечься музыкой, книгами, сериалами, общением в интересной компании друзей или занятием над реализацией заинтересовавшей тебя идеи. Все это, по хорошему просто отвлекает нас от осознания самых важных жизненных вопросов — зачем мы живем, какова наша цель в этот короткий по вселенским понятиям период существования.

Серьезные монахи постоянно пребывают в непрерывном стремлении к созданию причин для своей духовной реализации. В хороших Монастырях их жизнь ограничена монашескими правилами и образом жизни защищающим от мирской праздности. Но выработанная в течении мирской жизни привычка ума к увлечению прожиганием жизни, порою создает великое страдание в сердце практикующих. Особенно она проявляется, когда человек решил посвятить практике всю свою жизнь и не поставил границы для ее окончания. В этом случае он уже не может сказать себе «Потерпи. Потерпи. Еще две недели\ месяц\год и я смогу радоваться всему тому, что хочу сейчас!!» Понимая, что остаток жизни проживет тем образом жизни которым живет сейчас, ему приходится поддерживать в уме высокий уровень самомотивации, духовных стремлений и отрешенности от праздности. Для этого и необходимы практики группы Асубы. Практика медитации на скелет является одной из медитации этой группы. Она с одной стороны напоминает развивающему ее человеку о смерти и с другой о истинной природе наших тел — их непривлекательности.

Для практики этой техники нам потребуется изображение скелета, которое мы должны рассматривать во всех подробностях сверху вниз снова и снова, ментально повторяя «Скелет, скелет». Когда, со временем, мы сможем достаточно хорошо запомнить все его детали, Учитель рекомендует делать это уже с закрытыми глазами по памяти. Такая практика является практикой сосредоточения ума. Со временем визуализируемый объект станет светиться ярко белым светом и перейдет в Нимитту медитативного поглощения.

Для практики мудрости, после рассматривания картинки скелета, нам следует с открытыми глазами различать скелеты во всех окружающих нас людях. Это довольно легко делать если концентрироваться на зубах каждого из них — тогда станет ясно виден череп, а за ним и кости скелета. Мудрость также развивается пониманием того, что каждый материальный объект в той или иной степени когда то был или будет костями живых существ. И камни, и земля, и растения, и пища - все это в той или иной степени включает в себя фрагменты скелетов живых и мертвых существ. Считается что такая практика будучи непрерывной очень быстро вызывает отрешенность от материальных чувственных объектов. Обычно к инструкциям к этой технике рассказывается довольно известная история про монаха медитировавшего на скелет и достигшего высочайшего уровня святости, когда ему улыбнулась пробежавшая по дороге юная девушка. Он мгновенно различил ее скелет и обрел освобождение от всех страданий. Бегущий ей вслед юноша (жених с которым она поссорилась) спросил у монаха не видел ли он проходившую по дороге девушку, тот ответил «Не видел я не мужчину, и не женщину, но только пустые кости проходившие в том направлении.»

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.11.2017), Шуньяананда (23.11.2017)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

Нами завершен перевод книги
"В этой жизни- наставления Будды по Освобождению" Саядо У Пандита 

Предисловие переводчика 

Часть этого замечательного труда была издана много лет назад издательством «Библиотека Буддиста» в рамках серии «Мастера современного Буддизма». Там она входила в сборник переводов с тремя статьями - переведенные наставления известного мастера Дзен Буддизма Тит Нат Хана «Чудо осознанности», обзорную статью Джо Ди Фео под названием «Дзен психоанализ» и наконец часть самой книги «В этой жизни» без довольно большого ее куска, вырванного из середины и опубликованного как наставление другого известного в то время, в России бирманского учителя Саяджи У Ба Кхина. 

Почему редактор книги изменил автора и опубликовал этот труд не полностью настоящий переводчик не знает. Но он очень благодарен, что сей значимый труд был переведен и опубликован еще в те годы. Он сильно помог ему и другим медитаторам Випассаны узнать много интересных практических нюансов о медитации в Буддизме Тхеравады. Книга объясняет основы являющиеся сердцем Учения Будды — Бодхипакьядхаммы простым и понятным каждому человеку языком. Дабы восстановить справедливость в отношении настоящего ее автора и устранить сомнения у русскоговорящих практиков Випассаны в традиции У Ба Кхина, как ее преподает Гоенка (довольно многочисленных на пост-советском пространстве) он решил взяться и до перевести опущенный отрывок и выложить в сеть всю книгу целиком под именем ее реального автора - Саядо У Пандита.

С уважением и благодарностью за проделанную работу. 

Леша Тэль (Реализаторы Фантазии РФ)


Предисловие Джозефа Голдштейна. 

Когда Саядо У Пандита впервые приехал учить в Соединенные Штаты в 1984 году, мы знали его только как преемника Махаси Саядо из Бирмы. Тогда мы даже не могли представить, что его учение и присутствие помогут открыть много новых дверей нашего понимания. 
Как мастер медитации, он провел нас через тончайшие аспекты практики; как ученый, он привнес новые смысл и жизнь в вечные наставления Будды; и как великий духовный друг, он вдохновил нас искать высшую Свободу. 

Так же, как Будда вышедший из касты воинов древней Индии, Саядо У Пандита является духовным воином нашего времени. Его упор на героических усилиях сочетается с радостной уверенностью в том, что Освобождение возможно в этой самой жизни. Саядо помог нам осознать собственную внутреннюю способность преодолевать ограничения заблужденного ума. 

Эта книга представляет собой сборник бесед первого трех месячного Ритрита, который Саядо провел в Сообществе Медитации Прозрения (Insight Meditation Society). Он подробно описал как практический путь Пробуждения так и глубокую теоретическую модель самого прозрения ума. Эти беседы вознаграждают вдумчивое чтение, позволяя знакомым аспектам учения, вызреть в нашем сознании, и ошарашивая нас новыми перспективами по некоторым старым и давно сложившимся точкам зрения. 

Эта книга - сокровищница практической Дхаммы. Пусть она поможет пробудить мудрость и сострадание во всех нас. 


Джозеф Голдштейн 
Барре, Массачусетс

ссылка где ее можно скачать...
https://vk.com/realizatory_fantasyi?...-111603255_310

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.01.2018), Йен (03.01.2018), Шуньяананда (03.01.2018)

----------


## Андриана

Известно, что любое наше действие в этом мире так или иначе связано со страданием других живых существ. Это касается и питания. Огромное количество чувствующих, переживающих, живых созданий в том или ином виде идут под нож чтобы стать чьим то обедом. Насекомые сотнями гибнут на полях в процессе посадки, дезинсекции, сбора, переработки и приготовления продуктов питания (в том числе вегетарианских и веганских).

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

ДЭВА АНУСАТТИ

Этот тип медитации сейчас довольно редко встречается среди практиков Тхеравада. Однако, в древних текстах описывается, что Просветленный, обучая неподготовленных мирян своей Дхамме, начинал с серии самых простых техник — к которым как раз и относиться Дэва анусатти. 
Духовный прогресс, в том числе и в нравственность, должны основываться на очень сильном мотивационном фундаменте ума, который как раз создают подобные техники. В настоящий момент в Азии можно встретить много счастливых и вдохновленных мирян которые, неосознанно делают эту технику («Делая то-то то-то я попаду в рай, дэвлоку и пр..»). В тоже время в монастырях присутствует некоторое количество несчастных, неудовлетворенных жизнью и жалующихся на свою судьбу монахов «Ну вот я в монашестве уже целых 3 месяца, а Ниббану и Джханы все еще не постиг!» Если кто-то подходил с подобными вопросами к Учителю На Уяны Бханте Ариянанде тот всегда говорил - «Радуйся! Ведя праведную жизнь - ты попадешь в Рай. Ты не творишь зла и развиваешь свой ум. Оставайся счастливым.» Некоторые читавшие много книг иностранцы, неосознанно, распространяя состояние неудовлетворенности своего ума на совет учителя в тайне негодовали: «Будда говорил что целью святой жизни не должны быть перерождения в раю. Только Ниббана — наша цель!». Но суть в том, что для успешной практики ум должен пребывать в удовлетворенном оптимистичном состоянии. К сожалению, на понимание практики у новичков часто накладывается большое количество неудовлетворенности и влечений. Это есть отсутствие грамотного фундамента. Более глубокие медитации следует практиковать на базе счастливого, довольного и удовлетворенного ума. В Этом может очень помочь данная практика...

Как же выполнять Дэва анусатти? 
Прежде всего вам следует ознакомиться с духовно-вдохновляющей литературой о богах, девах и ангелах и пр.. Далее проводить размышления об этих существах, осознавая, что они как умы достигшие перерождения в подобных планах, реализовали его при помощи хороших качеств и поступков в прошлом:
- Вера в доброе духовное Учение,
- Нравственность в поступках и речи,
- Щедрость в отношении к окружающим,
- Знание духовных наставлений,
- Понимании законов этого мира — Дхаммы.
Размышляя о об этих качествах, сравнивайте их со своими и берите как пример и в качестве вдохновения. Понимайте что концентрируясь на них вы неуклонно взращиваете их аналоги в своем уме, готовя себя к перерождению в высоких планах бытия. Со временем размышления о качестве богов пересилят негативные качества ума и вам будет очень просто сконцентрироваться.

Можно вынести смелую гипотезу, что практики Кришнаитов, являются одним из видов Буддийской медитации. У них даже существует поверье, что ни одна и существующих практик кроме воспевание качеств Кришны в наше темное время уже не поможет развитию ума (что на начальных его стадиях может быть довольно справедливо). Аналогом Деваанусатти могут относиться медитативные мантры Махаяны или поклонение высшим существам в Ваджраяне.
Так или иначе эта практика может быть очень полезной людям чей ум воспитывался на базе веры — так они смогут использовать эту базу (будь она Христианской, Мусульманской Кришнаитской или Иудейской) для стабилизации своего ума и подготовки его к переживанию Джхан.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.01.2018)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

Aвтор поста Валерий Родионов. Текст копирую, так как он закрыт для перепоста, но как мне кажется, интересен и полезен практикующим.
****************************************************************
Личный опыт: каллапы, анатта или важность непосредственного переживания Дхаммы

Как я уже писал, рассказы о моем личном опыте продиктованы в качестве ответа на попытки дискредитировать монашество и буддийские практики бхаваны, попытки представить их опасными, бесполезными "посиделками" для большинства буддистов, которые ведутся на русских буддийских форумах.

Без познания таких "переживаний" как джханы, анатта и впоследствии Нибанна на собственном опыте, это так и останется чистой теорией, багажом ненужных, неприменимых знаний. Кроме полученных знаний, важно и их практическое использование, важно пережить все это на личном опыте. Для этого необходимо практиковать, необходимо прикладывать усилия, необходимо целенаправленно тренировать свой ум, дисциплинировать и очищать его. Ведь даже для того, чтобы просто сделать первые шаги в детстве, нам всем пришлось приложить немалые усилия. Порой, когда мы учились ходить, мы падали, ушибались и испытывали боль, но продолжали пытаться. Если бы мы просто слушали рассказы о том, что для того чтобы пойти нужно выдвинуть одну ногу вперед, перенести на нее вес тела, потом переместить вторую ногу и т.д., но не пытались бы пойти или бросили попытки научиться ходить после первых неудач - мы бы так никогда и не научились ходить. Возможно, мы бы очень хорошо выучили то, как нужно ходить и в мельчайших подробностях могли бы рассказать об этом, назвав каждую мышцу, которая участвует в этом движении. Изучили бы различные методики обучения ходьбе, а потом бы спорили с другими, с теми кто-так же не умеет ходить, чья методика обучения лучше. Но для того, чтобы пойти, нужно встать и идти, падать, снова вставать и снова идти.

Для изучения письма, как одного из навыков, мы следовали определенной методике и долгое время тренировали себя для того, чтобы научиться читать и писать правильно. Так и для того, чтобы привить уму правильные навыки, необходимо сознательно тренировать ум, а не просто читать о методах тренировки ума, описанных в суттах. Благо, что дается множество различных способов тренировки ума, которые подходят для разных типов личностей, которые подходят для практикующих, находящихся на различных этапах тренировки — это и практики развития сосредоточения, и практики памятования, и практики созерцания, и практики осознанности, практики контроля органов чувств, практики подавления неблагих мыслей и умственных состояний, практики развития благих умственных состояний, практики рефлексии и самоконтроля и т.д. и т.п.

Будда, как величайший врач, дал нам лекарство от страданий. Но для того, чтобы вылечиться мы должны не просто читать аннотацию к лекарству, изучать его состав, механизм действия, побочные эффекты, но прежде всего мы должны принимать данное лекарство. Таким лекарством от страданий и является бхавана — многочисленные методы практической тренировки и очищения ума, которым учил Будда. Это не философское, космологическое или этическое направление, а практический Путь освобождения от страданий. Мало просто изучать, крайне важно и применять полученные знания на практике. Естественно, сначала необходимо все-таки изучить то, как практиковать правильно или практиковать под руководством компетентного учителя, постепенно продвигаясь на пути буддийской тренировки.

А сейчас я расскажу о личном опыте, которым можно было бы проиллюстрировать сказанное: 
Я тогда в первый раз приехал на 10-ти дневный ретрит Гоенки. На ретрите нужно было медитировать сидя по 11 часов в день ежедневно. Первые два дня нужно было наблюдать ощущения около ноздрей, которые возникают при дыхании. Я честно старался следовать инструкциям, но достичь сосредоточения не получалось. К тому же стали болеть ноги и спина, которые меня отвлекали. 
На третий день Гоенка начал учить технике, которую он назвал «випассана» - наблюдение за ощущениями в теле. Но я нарушил инструкции и решил практиковать медитацию так, как мне было привычно — сначала добиваясь отрешенности, а потом наблюдать само дыхание, а не ощущение под носом, как учил Гоенка, а после этого наблюдать ощущения в теле.

В состоянии глубокой отрешенности, спокойствия, не привязанности к телу, к ощущениям, к состояниям ума, я продолжил наблюдать дыхание.
Таким образом я быстро достиг сосредоточения. Тело стало полностью неподвижным и цельным (состоящим как будто из одного цельного куска). Я больше не мог сделать ни малейшего движения, например не мог даже на миллиметр сдвинуть мизинец. Если бы меня уронили в этот момент, то «окаменевшее» тело просто бы упало на бок и осталось в такой же позе со скрещенными ногами. Позвоночник стал ощущаться как будто воздушным. Он самопроизвольно выпрямился из-за того, что это ощущение воздушности в позвоночнике, оно как бы вытягивало позвоночник вверх. Дыхание практически исчезло. Биение сердца замедлилось и стало практически неразличимым, а до этого биение сердца воспринималось как слишком громкое, отвлекающее своим стуком. Пропала возможность реагировать на внешние звуки — я их слышал, но ум не реагировал на них. Я перестал реагировать на неприятные ощущения в теле — я их ощущал, но ум больше не реагировал на боль с отвращением. Это состояние было для меня привычным во время медитаций с детства — я с легкостью множество раз достигал его. 
Постепенно ощущение воздушности стало распространятся на все тело, которое стало становиться все более воздушным, менее плотным. Оно стало как бы растворяться и терять свои границы, постепенно становясь все более и более воздушным.

Перед глазами стали появляться светящиеся точки и круги — я не обращал на него внимание, а продолжал держать сосредоточение на дыхании. Затем появилось мягкое свечение, которое возникло из светящейся точки. Этот свет был белого цвета (чуть желтоватый). Когда он достиг размера может быть примерно с пятирублевую монету, он стал как как магнит ом притягивать к себе внимание. Этот свет стал расширяться, увеличиваться в размерах, он заполнил мое сознание, как бы становясь единым с моим умом и телом. Ощущение воздушности тела перешло в ощущение светящегося воздушного тела.
Я стал испытывать ощущение огромного восторга. Как будто каждая клеточка моего воздушного тела наполнилась этим восторгом, который пропитал все тело, каждую его клеточку. Подобное блаженство, только еще более интенсивное я испытывал в одной из медитаций, которая преобразила меня - это было самым приятным ощущением, которое я когда-либо испытывал. Об опыте той медитации я расскажу не в этот раз. После этой медитации, блаженство разной степени интенсивности достигалось практически в большинстве медитаций. 
Это блаженство и счастье было качественно иным, чем я ощущал до того, как стал буддистом или впоследствии слышал или читал об опыте других медитаторов, которые описывали ощущение тепла в теле, электрического тока по телу, эмоциональной радости, экстаза. Не знаю как объяснить, но от всех пережитых ощущений, оно отличалось глубиной переживания, интенсивностью и утонченностью, отсутствием грубых вибраций, вибраций чувственности, эмоциональности. Это как сравнить ощущения животного удовольствия, которое получает убийца и насильник от мучения своих жертв и удовольствие высоконравственного интеллигента, который наслаждается прекрасными звуками, слушая классическую музыку. 
Ум также наполнился состоянием счастья и радости. Ум стал необыкновенно ясным и чистым, пропала сонливость, затуманенность ума. 
Ум стал полностью поглощен объектом медитации. Все внимание ума было направлено только на этот объект и для поддержания этого сосредоточения больше не требовалось прилагать усилия. Объект сосредоточения был как бы магнитом, к которому внимание притягивалось естественный образом. 
Через некоторое время, этот восторг я стал ощущать как слишком грубый, слишком интенсивный, в котором присутствует возбужденность. Возникла потребность успокоить этот восторг.

Я стал успокаивать этот восторг и он сменился состоянием умиротворенной радости, умиротворенного блаженства в теле. 
Ум также продолжал испытывать счастье, но и это счастье стало умиротворенным. Полностью исчезли мысли. Остались ясность ума и осознанность. Отключилось анализирование и оценка того, что со мной происходит. Это просто происходило. Ум ясно осознавал происходящее, но уже не думал об этом, не оценивал происходящее. Оценка и анализ происходящего опыта я смог сделать только после выхода из медитации. 
Постепенно ум все сильнее успокаивался. Любые процессы возникающие в уме воспринимались как волнения, как помеха, как неудовлетворительные процессы.

Ум стал полностью спокоен — ни единой мысли, ни единой реакции, ни единой оценки, ни единой эмоции. Как будто озеро, на котором нет ни единого всплеска, ни единого волнения, ни единой ряби. Все это сопровождалось ощущением глубочайшего покоя. 
Ясность ума и осознанность продолжались увеличиваться, утончаться. Ум стал становиться все тоньше и тоньше. 
Ум достиг тончайшей стадии, он стал острым как кончик иглы. Осознанность, ясность ума стала очень сильной. 
Я могу описать это только в сравнении: как будто я всегда спал и вот наконец проснулся. Между обычной осознанностью и осознанностью, которую я сейчас испытывал, такая же разница, как между осознанностью спящего и бодрствующего человека. 
Ум был настолько тонким, что на какой объект я бы не направил ум, передо мной открывалась суть этого объекта. Ум стал как будто лучом фонаря в темной комнате - становится ясно видно то, на что направлен луч внимания ума.

По моему, на этой стадии сосредоточение не всегда удавалось поддерживать — оно уменьшалось, потом снова увеличивалось. После одного такого периода уменьшения сосредоточенности я начал делать «випассану» - наблюдать ощущения в теле. Начал с макушки и там и остался (по технике нужно было перемещать внимание по телу, а не останавливаться на одной точке) - ум стал очень острым и я мог ощущать огромное количество ощущений на участке кожи размером с острие иглы. Тогда я решил пойти вниманием вглубь тела - стал проникать вниманием на все более тонкие уровни материи и ощутил, что все тело состоит из огромного количества мельчайших частиц, которые возникают и тут же исчезают. Я начал переводить внимание на окружающие предметы — они оказались тоже состоящими из таких же частиц, но каких-то других, как бы другого качества — сложно описать. Я ощутил, что нет никакой твердой и постоянной материи, что нет никакого твердого, постоянного и неизменного «я». Да, я конечно знал об атомах и микрочастицах, но непосредственное переживание этого на своем непосредственном опыте потрясло меня. Ум привык воспринимать тело и окружающие предметы как твердые и постоянные, и разрушение этой привычной картины мира было очень тяжелым, несмотря даже на то, что я много лет тренировался, расширяя и сужая ум, воспринимая бесконечность пространства (см . примечание). Уму было очень сложно принять это как реальность - это было большое потрясение, которое привело к более глубокому пониманию отсутствия я, отсутствия чего-либо неизменного и постоянного. Постепенно я вышел из медитации.

Оставшееся пост-ощущение вот этих мельчайших частиц оставалось и после выхода из медитации — я чувствовал, что ум не справляется с тем, что его привычная картина мира, самоощущения разрушена и я могу сойти с ума.

И вечером этого дня, на лекции Гоенки я узнал об этих мельчайших частицах- калапах.

После выхода из медитации еще некоторое время, примерно несколько часов сохранялась повышенная осознанность к телу, ощущениям, чувствам, мыслям, особенно к движениям тела. Эта осознанность была естественной, без усилий, при этом например при движении отмечались все микро-движения тела, ощущалось какие мышцы, даже мельчайшие участвуют в движении тела. 
В последующие дни курса оставалась эта повышенная сосредоточенность и осознанность. В процессе практики «випассаны», проходя своим вниманием тело, я обнаружил зоны напряжения в мозге и шее — как большие мышцы и сосуды, так и мельчайшие капилляры и спазмированные мышцы. Я постепенно расслабил их, и после этого у меня исчезла постоянная головная боль от спазмов мышц и сосудов шеи, от которой я страдал долгие годы и безуспешно пытался ее вылечить.

Вывод который можно сделать — умственное, философское принятие каких-то идей, например о калапах, об отсутствии неизменного «я» очень сильно отличаются от того, когда это познаешь на собственном опыте.

Оценка достоверности полученного опыта. 
Я достаточно критически отношусь как к чужим, так и своим медитационным опытам. И данный случай я впоследствии разобрал, чтобы убедиться в его достоверности; убедиться, что это не игры фантазии, не игры ума, возникшие под влиянием какой-то полученной ранее информации. 
Итак, до этого опыта я ничего не знал об упачара самадхи, о джханах, о калапах; только прочитал о нимитте, поэтому можно быть уверенным, что это не самовнушение, вызванное ранее полученной информацией. 
Ранее, я также многократно переживал точно такой же медитативный опыт, с такими же последовательными уровнями сосредоточения (обычно конечно уровень достигаемого сосредоточения при ежедневных медитациях был пониже) и даже с более глубокими стадиями сосредоточения; но тогда было прозрение в другие аспекты действительности. Таким образом можно сделать вывод, что это не некое разовое состояние, которое невозможно повторить, а состояние, развивающиеся по определенным принципам, с соблюдением определенных условий, которые возможно выделить, систематизировать и повторить. 
Впоследствии, через несколько месяцев после данного опыта, я прочитал описания джхан, которые с небольшими отличиями соответствовало моему описанию. Но как понятно из сутт и Абхидхаммы, что джаны могут быть разными: 4-х и 5-ти факторными и т.д.. Описание калап я получил вечером этого же дня, а подробное описание прочитал через несколько лет. Таким образом можно сделать вывод, что полученные переживания соответствовали описанному. 
Если бы переживание этих возникающих и исчезающих микрочастиц было вызвано моими представлениями о микромире, то я бы должен был увидеть не возникающие и исчезающие частицы, а атомы, вращающиеся по своим орбитам. Я же пережил это таким образом, как это описано в буддийских текстах. Что дополнительно подтверждает достоверность данного опыта. 
Следующее подтверждение, это то, что с помощью данного опыта я смог изменить состояние физического тела. Как я уже писал, много лет у меня были сильные головные боли, вызванные остеохондрозом и спазмом мышц, сосудов и капилляров шеи. Из-за этого мне пришлось оставить занятия спортом, тяжелый физический труд. Я получал большое количество различных видов лечения, таких как физиопроцедуры, медикаментозное лечение, массаж, санаторное лечение, длительные занятия релаксацией, аутотренингом — все было безрезультатно, кроме таблеток, которые на небольшое время уменьшали боль. Здесь же, только с помощью сосредоточенного ума мне удалось определить все эти области напряжения, спазмированные сосуды и капилляры и расслабить их. В результате боль прошла, таблетки больше не требовались и я около года прожил как нормальный здоровый человек, до того времени, как получил получил травму позвоночника. Получается, что был получен длительный эффект, который подтверждался существенным улучшением здоровья. Результаты поверхностного «инсайта», они обычно неглубокие и непродолжительные и растворяются как дым. 
Еще небольшое подтверждение того, что это не фантазия, явилось то обстоятельство, что во время описанного опыта прошла боль в ногах и спине и я с легкостью прошел 10-ти дневный курс с ежедневными 11-ти часовыми медитациями и очень хотел остаться еще на пару таких курсов.

Обсуждение темы ведется на форуме: http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic7399.html

----------

Алик (18.02.2018), Доня (26.04.2018), Шварц (03.03.2018), Шуньшунь (17.01.2018)

----------


## Шуньшунь

Побольше бы таких репортов. Очень вдохновляет

----------


## Йен

> Побольше бы таких репортов. Очень вдохновляет


Вдохновляйтесь, репорт от известного учителя:
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Lecture...ation-2-sv.htm

----------

Шуньшунь (18.01.2018)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

Нами завершен перевод первой половины книги 
"Знание и Видение" Па-Аук Саядо 

Предисловие переводчика 

Путь практики Учения Будды описанный в этой книге, по мнению переводчика, является глубочайшим и детальнейшим изложением практических аспектов Древних Палийскийх текстов Тхеравады из всех существующих в наше время. 
Па-Аук Саядо (или Учитель-монах из Монастыря Па-Аук) является не только серьезным многолетним практиком медитации, но и получившим высшие оценки в Буддийском образовании ученым-исследователем этих текстов. Его метод опирается на наставления из древнейшего учебника по Буддийской медитации Пути-Очищения (Visudhimagga) и наставлений из комментариев оставленных на тексты Канона и написанных поколениями практикующих монахов в течении всего времени существования Дхаммы Будды. Этот метод описывает пошаговое, практическое развитие и становление ума от обычного не тренированного человека (puggala) к переживанию глубочайшего состояния полного Пробуждения от всех иллюзий и Освобождения от всех страданий — Ниббаны. 
Только Учитель из Па-Аука смог превратить Абхидхамму (третью часть Учения Типитаки) из философского направления, которым она со временем стала, в практический аспект Дхаммы. Так практик, при помощи развитой и сильной концентрации, способен увидеть и на личном опыте пережить все тонкие описанные в этом труде аспекты ума и материи. Переводчик очень благодарен Саядо и каждому из линии его Учеников преподающих этот метод и позволяющий людям избавиться от страдания ума на самом глубочайшем его уровне. 
Стоит так же упомянуть что эта книга является записанными беседами на медитационном Ритрите в Тайване и следовательно несет в себе аспекты разговорной речи Мьянмарца не очень хорошо знающего английский язык. Это ведет к множественным повторениям, не очень хорошо выглядящим как написанный текст. Учитель дает много терминов из Абхидхаммы, которые очень сложно переводятся на русский и могут странно звучать для русскоязычного читателя. Переводчик по максимуму старался сделать текст удобоваримым для каждого читателя не-Буддиста — разноображивая и олитературивая эти наставления и при этом стараясь не менять саму технику. 
Так или иначе Переводчик считает, что эта книга подойдет лишь для краткого ознакомления с базовыми аспектами практики Монастыря Па-Аук от самых начальных и к самым сложным ее этапам. Для серьезной практики Учений, описанных ниже, рекомендуется медитировать под руководством одного из сертифицированных Саядо Учителей.

С Уважением и благодарностью Леша Тэль (Реализаторы Фантазии РФ)


https://vk.com/realizatory_fantasyi?...-111603255_351

----------

Won Soeng (15.02.2018), Владимир Николаевич (18.01.2018), Дордже (21.01.2018)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

ВНУТРЕННИЙ ЗВУК

Многие люди практикующие медитацию, осознавая её пользу, начинают следовать тем или иным техникам какого либо Учителя. Иногда эти техники могут не совсем для них подходить. Набор характеристик которыми изначально обладает внимательность каждого человека различен, и, в основном, многие из учителей учат его прикладывать в зависимости от собственного опыта. Но так или иначе, развивая собственный ум, практик начинает находить очень необычные и интересные свойства своего ума, а так же, при наличии мудрости и веры в себя, тот метод, которм его лучше всего фокусировать. Так мы встретили некоторое количество людей которым в пратике Наблюдения дыхания очень сильно мешал внутренний звук. Кто-то из них научился открывать или даже осознанно включать этот ментальный феномен по своему желанию. Каково же было наше удивление и радость когда мы поняли что внутренний звук это тоже нимитта (знак концентрации) аудиального типа.
Ниже преведён отрывок из книги повествующий о практике осознавания внутреннего звук:. Аджан Амаро “Внутреннее слушание: медитация на звук Тишины” . Перевод: Валентина Цветкова.

« Нада-звучание представляет собой внутренний высокочастотный звенящий тон. Когда вы обращаете ваше внимание на сам процесс слухового восприятия, тщательно вслушавшись в окружающие вас звуки, вы услышите непрерывный высокочастотный звук наподобие белого шума – не имеющий начала и непрекращающийся – мерцающий где-то на заднем плане. Попробуйте, сможете ли вы различить этот звук и перенести внимание на него. В этот момент нет нужды теоретизировать или гадать о том, что это в точности такое, просто направьте на него всё ваше внимание. Посмотрите, сможете ли вы обнаружить эту мягкую внутреннюю вибрацию. Если вы способны услышать внутренний звук, вы можете использовать этот простой акт слушания его как одну из форм практики медитации. Этот звук может использоваться точно так же, как и дыхание, в качестве объекта для осознавания. Просто перенесите на него внимание и позвольте ему заполнить всю сферу вашего осознавания.
Одно из великих благословений медитации на внутренний звук состоит в том, что этот звук легко поддерживает оба типа samādhi; как точка, которая исключает, и вместе с тем точка, которая включает. Нада как опора для умиротворённости – Samatha Мы можем сделать внутренний звук первостепенным объектом внимания, позволяя ему заполнять всё пространство познаваемого. С полной осознанностью мы оставляем всё остальное – ощущения в теле, слышимые шумы, мысли, которые могут возникать, – выводя их на периферию, на границы области нашего интереса. Вместо этого мы позволяем внутреннему звуку всецело заполнить фокус нашего внимания, пространство этой осознанности. Таким способом мы непосредственно поддерживаем наступление состояния samatha, умиротворённости. Мы можем использовать его точно так же, как и дыхание, для управления вниманием и в качестве отдельного объекта, помогающего устанавливать фокусировку и постоянство, уравновешенность, единство внимания в настоящем.
Нада как опора для прозрения – Випассана

Если мы фокусируемся на внутреннем звуке длительное время, достаточное, чтобы привести к возникновению таких качеств, как устойчивость и уравновешенность, когда ум с лёгкостью покоится в настоящем моменте, мы можем в этом случае позволить звуку уйти на задний план. При этом он становится подобным экрану, на который спроецированы все другие звуки, физические ощущения, настроения и идеи, экрану, на котором проигрывается фильм, состоящий из всех остальных паттернов нашего текущего опыта. И по причине его простоты, его однородности - это очень хороший экран. Он не смешивается с другими возникающими объектами и никак не влияет на них, и всё же он очень явно присутствует. Как будто имеющийся у нас экран, на который проецируется фильм, немного крапчатый или какой-то особенный. И, если мы уделяем внимание этому, то осознаём, что есть экран, на котором происходит игра света. Он напоминает нам:
«Это всего лишь фильм. Это только проекция. Это не реальность».
Мы можем таким образом позволять звуку просто быть в присутствии
на заднем плане, и в результате такого присутствия он помогает создать напоминание. Это опора для памятования:
«О, всё это просто санкхары – ментальные образования, – возникающие и прекращающиеся. Всем им свойственна неудовлетворенность – sabbe sankhārā dukkha. Как только что-то формируется, становится “этим”, становится “вещью”, - появляется качество dukkha в свойственном “этому” крайнем непостоянстве, в самой его “вещности”. Поэтому не следует цепляться, вовлекаться, отождествляться, воспринимать это как владелец, или же как то, кем или чем мы являемся. Отпускать».

Так, присутствие звука может обеспечивать лёгкость, с которой каждая санкхара – будь то физическое ощущение, визуальный объект, вкус или запах, настроение, утончённое состояние блаженства или что угодно другое - воспринимается как пустотная и безличная. Оно помогает также сохранять объективность, невовлечённую осознанность, невовлечённое участие в настоящем. Существует некоторый чувственный поток, тяжесть тела, ощущение от нашей одежды, течение настроений, усталость, сомнение, понимание, вдохновение, - это может быть что угодно. Присутствие звука помогает сохранять чистую объективность посреди паттернов настроения, чувства и мысли. Оно позволяет сердцу обрести покой в качестве внимательной осознанности, той самой познающей осознанности, которая принимает поток опыта, понимая его, отпуская его, распознавая его открытость, его пустотность, его иллюзорность. Внутренний звук продолжает звучать на фоне, напоминая нам, что всё есть Дхамма, всё есть проявление природы, приходит и уходит, изменяется, и ничего иного. Эту истину мы можем интуитивно постигать в течение долгих лет, но забываем её снова из-за смятения, которое порождается цеплянием к нашей личности, нашим воспоминаниям, нашим настроениям и мыслям, телесному дискомфорту или нашим влечениям. Стресс от привязанности к повседневным переживаниям, начиная с самого рождения, делает внимание беспорядочным, зачарованным, растерянным. Несмотря на это, мы можем использовать присутствие звука нада, помогающее прорваться через транс, прекратить эту зачарованность, помогающее нам узнать, для чего существует поток чувств и настроений как природных форм, приходящих и уходящих, меняющихся, делающих своё дело. Это не то, кем или чем мы являемся, и, если воспринимать их с проницательностью, они никогда не смогут по-настоящему удовлетворить или разочаровать нас.

Звук Нада даёт нам возможность услышать собственные мысли
По мере того, как мы развиваем это внутреннее слушание в качестве одного из аспектов формальной медитации, мы начинаем замечать, как слушание аудиального объекта помогает научиться объективному восприятию наших мыслей, наших настроений. Во многих отношениях болтовня нашего думающего ума не несёт большей смысловой нагрузки, чем увлекательное жужжание звука нада. Это всего лишь вибрации думающего ума, оформленные в концептуальные структуры, и только: просто длительный, непрерывный, шелестящий поток вибраций. Мы можем, следовательно, научиться слушать наше собственное мышление так же, как мы слушали бы поток воды, плеск фонтана или хоровое пение стайки птиц, с такого же рода свободой от вовлечённости и отождествления. Только журчание ручейка нашего ума - и это всё. Ничего великого – ничего, чем можно увлечься, ничего, что могло бы потревожить. Это легко сказать, но мы, как правило, бываем безумно увлечены нашими историями, не правда ли? Мы любим собственные истории, в особенности о нас же самих: про сделанное нами добро, про наши плохие поступки, про что-то незабываемое, пронзительное, вызывающее сожаления, а также про то, что бы нам хотелось сделать, что мы надеемся сделать, что, как мы опасаемся, может с нами случиться и что другие люди думают о нас. Все эти излюбленные паттерны представляют собой проявления элемента “Я”, привычки мышления в терминах “Я”, “мне”, “меня” на протяжении всей жизни. На Пали они были названы ahamkāra, “Я-создавание”, и mamamkāra, “Моё-создавание”, и они являются ключевыми атрибутами самовосприятия. Именно эти привычки наиболее эффективно и последовательно притягивают наше внимание в область понятий, которые затем уводят ум в сторону. Если в какой-то истории присутствует “Я”, она, как правило, будет гораздо интереснее, чем другие, более отстранённые рассказы. Это предельно естественная, базовая привычка для каждого из нас. Соответственно большая часть медитации прозрения, развития состояния випассаны, - это именно обучение распознаванию привычек “Я-создавания” и “Моё-создавания” в ходе переживаемых нами мыслей. Ахамкара буквально означает “созданное из Я-йности”, тогда как мамамкара означает “созданное из Моё-йности”. Истинное прозрение состоит в распознавании таких привычек и в невовлечении в эти истории - в наблюдении их пустотности, их открытости и в отпускании..»

----------

Алик (18.02.2018), Владимир Николаевич (15.02.2018), Шуньшунь (16.02.2018)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

МАЛЕНЬКИЕ ЧАСТИЧКИ

Бханте Ариянанда ( главный Учитель Шри Ланкийского монастыря На Уяна ) предлагал, как один из объектов для развития прозрения практику "маленьких частичек". Практикующему предлагается анализировать все на чем задерживается внимание его ума с точки зрения этого способа воспринимать. Понимая что любой объект наблюдения состоит из мельчайших частей которые в свою очередь состоят из других мельчайших частей и так далее. Анализируя таким образом, мы начинаем осознавать, что границ у объекта реально разделяющих его от других в принципе нет. Сам объект является процессом постоянно взаимодействующим со всем окружающим его пространством. В уме практикующего возникает огромное количество прозрений радующих ум и увлекающих его в продолжении практики. Отрешенность, возникающая от подобных прозрений, способствует прогрессу в духовной реализации. Что интересно, этот объект может практиковаться в любом положении тела и легко синхронизироваться с другими практиками медитации, такими, как дыхание, наблюдение тела и даже благопожеланиями, добавляя в них аспект мудрости.

Сам Бханте Ариянанда довольно долгое время своей юности провел стараясь различными способами сосредоточить свой ум. Процесс был довольно болезненным из-за чрезмерных ожиданий и влечения юного монаха к просветлению. Через некоторое время подобной практики он осознал что ум легко успокаивается если в нем нет влечения отвращения и неведения. С этих пор его практика изменилась он, медитируя различные в том числе и разработанные им техники, растворял влечение отрешенностью, гнев - практиками безличности и изменчивости. Таким образом, он довольно скоро почувствовал быстрый прогресс и развитие до глубочайших уровней практики. С тех пор он советует монахам, у которых несколько месяцев по тем или иным причинам не получается собрать ум в самадхи, практиковать практики мудрости из своего прошлого опыта или подобранные на месте индивидуально. Одной из них является практики маленьких частичек".

Однажды один молодой монах, получивший от бханте Ариянанды подобную Камматану начал упорно ее практиковать, то осознавая все процессы в теле как маленькие частички, иногда наблюдая дыхание осознавал воздух, как маленькие частички. В конце дня он пошёл попить чаю в столовую. По дороге, как это бывает, его ум отвлекся. Думая о чем то своем, он уронил взгляд на перила лестницы. Тут накапливаемая привычка ума проявилась сама — мгновенно он осознал, что перила - это металлические частицы слитые вместе покрытые частицами краски. Взглянув на растение, он тут же осознал частички которыми оно питается от воздуха воды и почвы в которую же попутно и теряет свои отмирающие частицы. Таков был результат всего полудня практики этой медитации.

Как практиковать?..
Сама практика делиться на 2 части.
Первая - формальная медитация. Понимания частичек комбинируются с той или иной практикой классического буддизма. Например, в анапане вам предлагается наблюдая за дыханием понимать что мы вдыхаете и выдыхаете маленькие частички.
Вторая - в любое другое время когда вы едите стираете идете куда либо. Тут вам необходимо анализировать любой объект попавший в фокус внимания, как маленькие частички.

Это очень простая практика помогающая уму отойти от привычных стереотипов мышления, и дающая возможность уму начать проникать в истинную природу всех вещей этого мира.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.03.2018)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

Пожелания Будды своим Ученикам
(Беседа на день Весакха) - одна из конечных Глав книги Знание и Видение

Будда провел свой последний сезон дождей (Vassa) в деревне Белува. Там он серьезно заболел. В день полнолуния Вассы, острая и жестокая боль, связанная с прошлой каммой, возникла в его спине.
В одной из прошлых жизней Бодхисатва, который должен был стать Буддой Сакьямуни, был борцом. Однажды он, бросив соперника, сломал ему спину. Когда эта нездравая камма (akusala-kamma) вызрела, ее следствие проявилось за десять месяцев до Париниббаны Будды. Эффект ее был столь силен, что продолжался до самой его смерти. Этот тип страдания называется «чувство заканчивающееся смертью "(maranantika-vedanа). Потому что оно предшествует смерти человека.
Будда предотвращал это каммическое следствие от проявления при помощи Оглашения Намерения (adhitthаna). Это было не просто обычное оглашение. Сначала он входил в состояние достижения Плода Архатства (arahattaphalasamаpatti) основанного на семи путях (осознавания) материи (rupa-sattaka-vipassanа) и семи путях для ума (arupa-sattaka-vipassanа). Достижение состояния Архатства
означает, что сознание Архатского Плода с Ниббаной, воспринимаемой как как объект, последовательно происходит в течение длительного времени. Он входил в это состояние после глубокой практики Прозрения. Так как эта практика была сильна и глубока, Архатское состояние так же было сильным и глубоким. После этого Будда намеревал: «Пусть с сегодняшнего дня до Париниббаны, этого состояния больше не возникает». Однако из-за силы каммы, ему приходилось делать это намеревание каждый день.
Этот вид достижения Плода называется аyusankhаra-phala-samаpatti, аyupаlaka-phala-samаpatti,
или jivitasankhаra-phala-samаpatti. Ayusankhаra-phalasamаpatti является одним из достижений состояния Плода Архата - сохранение-срока-жизни. Ayupаlaka-phala-samаpatti — это достижение Плода защищающее-жизнь. Jivitasankhаra-phalasamаpatti – это достижение сохранения-элемента-жизни. Будда делал это каждый день.
После этого сезона дождей он скитался от места к месту, в конечном итоге достигнув Весали (Vesаli). Когда оставалось три месяца до полнолуния месяца Весакха(Vesаkha), то есть в пололуние февраля, на будующем месте Чапала Ступы (Cаpаla Cetiya), Будда решил отказаться от желания жить
(Аyusankhаra-ossajjana). Что это значит? В тот день он решил: «С сегодняшнего дня до полнолуния Весакха я буду практиковать намеренное продление жизни, а затем прекращу это.» Это решение и объясняется словами «Отказался от желания жить».
Итак, в тот день, перед собравшимся вместе Сообществом монахов, в зале собраний монастыря Махавана (Mahаvana), Будда заявил, что он отказался от воли к жизни. Он заявил: «Tasmаtiha bhikkhave ye te mayа dhammа abhinnа desitа, te vo sаdhukam uggahetva аsevi tabbа bhаvetabbа bahulikаtabbа»: «О Монахи, те, кому я поведал Истинны, пережитые мною - тщательно изучайте их, развивайте их, взращивайте их и постоянно практикуйте». Будда учил только Дхамме, которую познал на личном опыте. Так Будда объявил свои пожелания к своим Ученикам и Сообществу:
1. Они должны основательно изучить и запомнить Учения Будды (Dhamma), но простое заучивание само по себе недостаточно. Таково было первое желание Будды.
2. Он поручил им развивать Учения Будды. На языке Пали это звучит как “аsevitabbа” это называется и означает, что мы должны снова и снова пытаться познать эту Дхамму на практике. Вот что значит «развивать». Таково было второе желание Будды.
3. Наконец, он поручил им взрастить (bhаvetabbа) эти Истины. Когда мы пытаемся вырастить или взрастить что то нам необходима динамика роста. Что это значит? Когда мы практикуем Дхамму, в нашем мысленном процессе должы возникать только полезные дхаммы (kusala-dhamma). То есть, здравые дхаммы нравственного поведения (sila-kusala-dhamma), сосредоточения ума (samаdhi-kusala-dhamma ) и мудрости Прозрения (pannа-kusaladhamma). Эти полезные дхаммы должны возникать последовательно без какого либо перерыва до достижения Архатства. Практика (bhаvanа) Ученика (Savaka) Будды оканчивается с достижением Архатства. Поэтому, ученик Будды должен практиковать его Учение до тех пор, пока не достигнет этой цели, взращивание которой должно развиваться до состояния Архатства. Чтобы достичь его на следует снова и снова возвращаться к практике. По этой причине Будда дал указание «bahulikаtabbaba», что означает, что практика должна быть частой. Таково было третье желание Будды.
Такие пожелания возникли в процессе ума Будды. Почему? «Yathayidam brahmacariyam addhaniyam assa ciratathitikam»: «Чтобы существовало и долго длилось это чистое Учение». То есть, чтобы поддерживать чистое Учение, так чтобы оно могло долго существовать. Очень важно, чтобы
каждый Буддист поддерживает чистое Учение, так что бы оно не было утрачено. Мы действительно должны стараться. Так что мы должны стараться делать?

Я повторяю:
1. Мы должны стараться изучать Учения Будды (Dhamma) полностью и хорошо его запоминая.
2. Мы должны стараться практиковать Учения Будды, чтобы пережить их на личном опыте.
3. Мы должны стараться продолжать практику Учения Будды до достижения Архатства.

Таковы обязанности всех Буддистов. Если человек Буддист — уме нужно следовать этим трем инструкциям. Если человек называя себя Буддистом не следует им — он является им только по названию. Он не настоящий Буддист. Если человек тщательно старается следовать этим трем инструкциям тогда он является настоящим Буддистом. Так что вы сегодня можете огласить свое намерение:

1. Мы будем тщательно изучать и запоминать Учения Будды
2. Мы будем тщательно практиковать Учения Будды, чтобы пережить их на личном опыте.
3. Мы будем тщательно практиковать их до достижения Архатства.

Если мы будем стараться делать так, можно сказать, что мы дышим согласно указаниям Будды. Зачем нам это делать? «Tadassa bahujanahitаya bahujanasukhаya lokаnukampаya atthаya hitаya sukhаya devamanussаnam”: «Ради благосостояние и счастья всех, из сострадания к миру, для благополучия и счастья дэв и людей". Если мы будем практиковать согласно инструкциям, мы сможем передать наследство Дхаммы будущим поколениям. Мы сможем обучать дэвов и людей:
1. Тщательному изучению и запоминанию Учения Будды
2. Тщательной практике Учения Будды, так чтобы переживать его на личном опыте.
3. Тщательной практике его до достижения Архатства.

Делая это, эти дэвы и люди будут получать выгоду и счастье как в этом мире, так и вплоть до достижения Ниббаны. Но если мы не запомним Учения, и не будем их практиковать, как мы можем
учить дэвов и людей практике Дхаммы Будды, если сами не знаем их. Итак, если мы имеем достаточно сильную Веру (saddhа) в Учение, мы, Буддисты, должны пытаться запомнить их наизусть, развивать их на практике и взращивать их до стадии Архата.
Достаточно ли сильна ваша вера в Учение?
В коментариях к Беседе о плодах Святой жизни (Samannaphala Sutta) есть высказывание: «Pasanno ca pasannаkаram kаtum sakkhissati»: «Настоящие преданные Тройной Драгоценности могут показать свою преданность через свою практику». Если мужчина или женщина не может показать преданность, тогда мы не можем сказать, что он или она по настоящему предан. Если вы верите в Учение Будды, вы тщательно их изучите, будете их практиковать и не остановитесь до достижения вами Архатства. Таковыми были эти важные слова Будды, сказанные перед его уходом. Если мы верим в Будду, мы должны им следовать. Если мы верим своим родителям, мы должны следовать их указаниям. Точно так же мы должны следовать словам нашего Отца, то есть Будды. Каковы же эти Учения? Ими являются:
1. Четыре Основы Внимательности (cattаrosatipatthаnа)
2. Четыре Правильных Усилия (cattаro sammappadhаnа)
3. Четыре Основы Духовного Успеха (cattаro iddhipаdа)
4. Пять Управляющих Способностей (pancindriyаni)
5. Пять Сил Ума (panca balаni)
6. Семь Факторов Просветления (satta bojjhangа)
7. Благородный Восьмеричный Путь. (ariyo atthangiko maggo)
Всего - тридцать семь Аспектов Пробуждения (Bodhipakkhiyadhamma). Я хотел бы кратко объяснить их. В Палийском Каноне Будда учил Тридцати семи Аспектам Пробуждения различными методами
в зависимости от способностей своих слушателей. Все Учения Пали Канона (Pаli Canon) могут быть обобщены в эти Аспекты. Если же провести обобщение Аспектов Пробуждения, они все войдут в Благородный Восьмеричный Путь. Если обобщить и его мы придем к трем типам Тренировки:
Нравственного поведения, Сосредоточения ума и развития Мудрости.
Сначала нам следует на практике изучить тренировку Нравственного поведения. Если мы не знаем о нравственности как мы сможем себя правильно вести. Затем мы должны обучиться медитации Сосредоточения для получения контроля над концентрацией нашего ума. Если мы не знаем о медитации, невозможно развивать концентрацию ума. Без практики сосредоточения как мы можем контролировать наш ум? Потом мы должны учиться развитию мудрости. Если мы не имеем о ней знания, как мы можем ее развивать?
Итак, чтобы очистить свое поведение, контролировать свой ум и для развивать мудрость нам следует сначала запомнить Учение Дхаммы. Во-вторых, мы должны совершенствовать и развивать его до достижения Архатства.
Поэтому в Беседе об окончательном Освобождении (Mahа Parinibbаna Sutta), Будда много раз призывал своих учеников:
«Iti silam, iti samаdhi iti pannа, silaparibhаvito samаdhi mahapphalo hoti mahаnisamso, samаdhiparibhаvitа pannа mahapphalа hoti mahаnisamsа, pannаparibhаvitam cittam sammadeva asavehi vimuccati, seyyathidam kаmаsаvа bhavаsаvа ditthаsavа avijjаsаvа.”: «Такова нравственность; такова концентрация; такова мудрость. Великие результаты, большие выгоды дает концентрация, когда она полностью развита на основе нравственного поведения; великие результаты, большие выгоды дает мудрость, когда она полностью развита на основе концентрации; ум, в котором полностью развита мудрость, совершенно свободен от влечения, похоти, становление, неправильные взглядов и неведения».
У всех нас есть ум. Если мы сможем, основываясь на добродетели, его контролировать тогда сила этого сосредоточенного ума станет чудом. Такой ум может проникнуть в конечную материю. Она проявляется как частицы (kalаpas). Они куда меньше атомов. Наше тело сделано из них. Сосредоточенный ум способен их анализировать. Сосредоточенный ум может проникнуть в конечную реальность ума. Такой ум может проникнуть в их причину. Он может проникать в
характер возникновения и исчезновения ума, материи и их причин. Это Знание-Прозрения, называемое мудростью. Эта мудрость развивается из, основанного на нравственности, сосредоточения. Сосредоточенный ум вкупе с мудростью образуют силу воли. Эта сила может привести к достижению Ниббаны, уничтожению всех привязанностей, всех загрязнений и всех страданий.
У каждого есть ум. Когда этот ум полностью развит посредством концентрации, основанной на нравственности, знание или мудрость могут полностью освободить его от цепей влечений и круга перерождений. Но помните - Сосредоточение должно основываться на Нравственности. Для мирян,
необходимы пять предписаний. Ими являются:
1. Воздержание от убийсва живых существ.
2.Воздержание от воровста.
2. Воздержание от неправильного сексуального поведения.
3. Воздержание от лжи.
4. Воздержание от употребления опъянителей.

Эти пять предписаний необходимы для всех мирянин Буддистов. Если человек нарушает одно из них он уже больше не является мирским последователем Будды (upasaka). Он теряет прибежище в Тройной Драгоценности. Буддистам так же следует воздерживаться от неправильного образа жизни. Им не следует пользоваться собственностью добытой убийством, воровством, неправильным сексуальным поведением, ложью, грубой речью, оскорблением и пустой болтовней. Им так же не следует вовлекаться в пять типов неблагой торговли: торговли оружием, людьми, животными для убоя, опьянителями и ядами. Так Нравственность является очень важным качеством для всех Буддистов, не
только для достижения Ниббаны, но и для достижения счастливого перерождения. Если ваше поведение не очищено, достичь счастливого состояния после смерти — не просто, потому что в это время, эти проступки обычно приходят на ум - появляются в нем. Имея такой поступок объектом своего ума человек обычно после своей смерти рождается в одном из четырех миров горести.
Нравственное поведение также важно в и настоящей жизни для обретения счастья и покоя. Без очищения привычек поведения нельзя их обрести.
Человек с плохим характером, всегда, окружен врагами. Тот, у кого много врагов, не сможет обрести ни одного типа счастья.
Так Будда учил:
«yo ca vassasatam jive, dussilo asamаhito;ekаham jivitam seyyo, silavantassa jhаyino.»

«Даже если человек прожил сто лет, но без нравственности и концентрации - его жизнь не достойна похвалы; куда достойнее будет прожить один день в практике нравственности и концентрации».
Почему? Потому что ум, полностью развитый концентрацией может развить великую мудрость, которая сможет увидеть окончание круга перерождений - Ниббану и уничтожить все загрязнения и страдания.
Поэтому мы должны практиковать медитации Сосредоточения и Прозрения на основе Нравственности. Практикуя медитации сосредоточения и прозрения, мы должны использовать Четыре
Основы Внимательности:
1. Внимательность к телу (kаyаnupassanа-satipattаna)
2. Внимательность к чувствам (vedanаnupassanа-
satipatthаna)
3. Внимательность к сознанию (cittаnupassanа-
satipatthаna)
4. Внимательность к дхаммам (dhammаnupassanа-
satipatthаna)
Что такое «тело» (kаya)? В прозрении есть два типа тел; это материальное тело (rupa-kаya) и тело ума (nama-kaya). Материю тела образует группа из двадцати восьми типов материи.
Тело ума образуют все виды сознаний и их умственных сопутствующих. Другими словами, это пять Совокупностей (Khanda): материя, чувство, восприятие, образования и сознание.
Объекты медитации Сосредоточения, такие как Осознаннавание-дыхания, Тридцать две части тела, медитация Непривлекательности и медитация Четырех Элементов так же называются Телом (здесь имеется в виду Внимательность к телу (kаyаnupassanа-satipattаna) — прим.пер). Почему? Они также являются материей. Так например, дыхание - это группа созданных сознанием материальных частиц (kalаpas). Если мы их проанализируем, то увидим, что в каждой из них существует девять типов материи. Это: элемент земли, элемент воды, элемент огня, элемент воздуха, цвета, запаха, вкуса, питательности и звука. Медитация Скелета так же является материальными частицами. Если скелет действительно настоящий — в нем будет находится всего пять типов частиц. Если мы проанализируем их, они покажут нам, что существует сорок четыре типа материи.
В категории Внимательность к телу Будда обучал двум типам медитации: Сосредоточения и Прозрения. В этот раздел входят Осознавание-дыхания, Тридцать две части тела, медитация Непривлекательности - и т. д. Итак, если вы практикуете Осознавание-дыхания, вы практикуете Внимательность к телу. Все эти медитации Сосредоточения относятся к категории Внимательности к телу. После того как медитатор успешно развил Сосредоточение, он переходит к практике Прозрения и распознает двадцать восемь типов материи. Это также является практикой раздела Внимательности к телу. Когда он переходит к распознаванию ума (nаma-kammatthаna), осознавая чувство это Внимательность к чувствам; когда он начинает различать сознание он занимается Внимательностью к сознанию; когда он различает контакт (phassa) — это относится к категории Внимательность к дхаммам. Но для достижения Знаний-прозрения будет недостаточно различать только чувства, сознание и контакт. Поэтому нам следует начинать различать остальные связанные с ними умственные образования. После полного различения ума и материи, мы должны заняться различением их причин в прошлом, настоящем и будущем. Таково Знание-прозрения Видения причины и следствия (Paccaya-pariggaha-nаna). После обретения этого Знания, когда вы уже практикуете Прозрение, вы можете в своей практике начать выделять либо материю, либо чувство, либо сознания или контакт. «Выделять» не означает вы должны различать только одно состояние. Вы можете выделять материю, но вы должны так же различать и ум. То есть, в случае выделения вами материи вы должны так же различать чувство, сознание и дхаммы.

Или вы можете больше сосредотачиваться на чувстве. Но его одного недостаточно. Вы также должны различать связанные с ним умственные образования, их Чувственные Основы и объекты. То же относится к сознанию и дхаммам. Итак, здесь Прозрение рассматривает непостоянство, страдание и отсутствие сущности этих ума-материи и их причин. Эти дхаммы исчезают сразу после того как возникают, они непостоянны. Oни подвержены постоянному возникновению и исчезновению,
поэтому страдают. В этих дхаммах нет души или чего то стабильного, постоянного и бессмертного, поэтому они не имеют сущности. Осознавание непостоянства, страдания и отсутствия сущности ума, материи, их причин и следствий и называется медитацией Прозрения.
Когда вы практикуете медитации Сосредоточения и Прозрения, мы можем сказать, что вы практикуете Четыре Основы Внимательности.
Когда же вы практикуете Основы Внимательности вам необходимо практиковать и Четыре Правильных Усилия. Ими являются:
1. Усилия по предотвращению возникновения нездравых состояний,
2. Усилия по искоренению возникших нездравых состояний,
3. Усилия в развитии здравых состояний, которые еще не возникли (полезные дхаммы Сосредоточения, Прозрения, Пути итп)
4. Усилия по взращиванию этих полезных состояний до состояния Архатства.
Как вам следует практиковать? Практикуйте Четыре Основы Внимательности. Когда вы делаете это вы должны иметь достаточный уровень четырех видов Усилий, как это упоминается Буддой. «Даже если моя плоть и кровь высохнут и останутся только кости и сухожилия, я не откажусь от своей медитации».
Ваша практика так же должна содержать в себе Четыре Основы Духовного Успеха. Ими являются:
1. Намерение (chandà): сильное, могучее желание достижения Ниббаны
2. Усилия (viriya): упорные усилия для достижения Ниббаны
3. Сознание (citta): сильное и могучее сознание для достижения Ниббаны,
4. Исследование (vimamsa): сильное и глубокое Знание-прозрения чтобы познать Ниббану.
Если у нас будет достаточно сильное намерение, мы достигнем нашей цели. Мы не можем добиться ничего, если оно будет недостаточно сильным. Если мы прилагаем достаточный уровень Усилий, мы достигнем Нашей цели. Если уровень будет недостаточным, мы ничего не можем добиться. Если наше Сознание является достаточно сильным мы сможем достичь нашей цели. Но мы ничего не сможем достичь не имея сильного и мощного ума. Если мы разовьем глубокое и сильное Знание-прозрения, при помощи него мы сможем познать нашу цель. Но мы не сможем ничего добиться, если у нас не будет достаточно мудрости.
Когда мы практикуем Сосредоточение и Прозрение, основываясь на нравственном поведении, мы также должны обладать Пятью Управляющими Способностями. Ими являются:
1. Вера (saddhа): мы должны иметь достаточно сильную веру в Будду и его Учения.
2. Усилия (viriya): мы должны прилагать достаточный уровень энергии
3. Внимательность (sati): у нас должен быть достаточно сильный уровень осознанности объекта медитации.
4. Концентрация (samàdhi): у нас должен быть достаточно сильный уровень концентрации на объектах Сосредоточения и Прозрения. Если это объект Сосредоточения, он должен быть объектом, подобным Нимитте Осознавания-дыхания (ànàpàna-nimitta) или Нимитте Касины (kasina-nimitta). Если это объект Прозрения, он должен быть умом, материей и их причинами.
5. Мудрость (pannà): мы должны иметь достаточное понимание о объектах Сосредоточения и Прозрения.
Эти пять Управляющих Способностей контролируют ум медитатора, не позволяя ему отвлекаться от, ведущего к Ниббане, Благородного Восьмеричного Пути. Если вы не Владеете Управляющими Способностями, вы не сможете достичь своей цели. Вы не сможете контролировать свой ум. Эти Способности имеют силу контролировать ум, не позволяя ему уклоняться от объекта медитации. Эта сила также называется силой воли (bala). Когда мы сосредотачиваемся на этом их качестве, эти пять Способностей называются пятью Силами Ума.
Вместе с Четырьмя Основами Внимательности так же очень важными являются Семь Факторов Просветления.
1. Внимательность (sati)
2. Исследование явлений (dhammavicaya): это Знание-прозрения.
3. Усилия (viriya)
4. Восторг (piti)
5. Спокойствие (passaddhi)
6. Концентрация (samàdhi)
7. Невозмутимость (upekkhà)

Существует также Благородный Восьмеричный Путь:
1. Правильные Воззрения (sammà-ditthi)
2. Правильные мысли (sammà-sankappa)
3. Правильная речь (sammà-vàcà)
4. Правильные поступки (sammà-kammanta )
5. Правильный образ жизни (sammà-àjiva)
6. Правильные усилия (sammà-vàyàma)
7. Правильная Внимательность(sammà-sati )
8. Правильное Сосредоточение (sammà-samàdhi)
Другими словами, это Нравственное поведение (sila), Сосредоточение
(samàdhi) и Мудрость (pannà): три Тренировки.
Мы должны систематично практиковать эти Тренировки.
В целом существует тридцать семь Аспектов Просветления (bodhipakkhiyadhamma). И Будда хотел чтобы его Ученики выучили их и практиковали до достижения Ахатства. Если мы будем поступать в соответствии с его советом, мы сможем оставить их в качестве наследия будущим поколениям. Если это произойдет то и люди будущего будут получать большие выгоды и счастье в своей жизни, вплоть до достижения Ниббаны.
Будда сказал далее: «Handa dàni bhikkhave àmantayàmi vo, vayadhammà sankhàrà appamàdena sampàdetha»: Все ум материя и их причины называются обусловленными вещами (sankhara), потому что создаются определенными причинами. Эти обусловленные вещи всегда непостоянны. Вам не следует забывать о природе непостоянства. Только потому что вы забываете о ней, что вы увлекаетесь собой, сыновьями, дочерьми, семьями и т. д. Если вы осознаете что что либо непостоянно, то на протяжении всей своей жизни вы будете пытаться этого избежать. Поэтому вам не следует забывать, как Будда наставлял нас: «Монахи, все обусловленные вещи подлежат растворению; поэтому старательно прилагайте усилия к практике.»
Затем Будда сказал: «Na ciram Tathàgatassa parinibbànan bhavissati. Ito tinnam màsànam accayena Tathàgato parinibbà-yissati» : «Время Париниббаны Татхагаты уже пришло. Через три месяца от этого момента он достигнет Париниббаны.» Это означает, что Татхагата полностью растворится. И эти слова были действительно грустной новостью.
Будда также сказал: «Paripakko vayo mayham, parittam mama jivitam” : «Мой срок жизни подходит к концу; жизнь подходит к концу» и Будда описал Преподобному Ананде ощущение от своей старости: «Теперь я хрупкий, о Ананда, старый, в возрасте, престарелый. Это мой восьмидесятый год жизни и она заканчивается. Подобно старой телеге, о Ананда, не разваливающейся только усилиями своего хозяина, тело Татхагаты еще живет только при помощи моей постоянной поддержки. Только когда, о Ананда, не обращая внимания на внешние объекты, с прекращением определенных чувств, Татхагата достигает и пребывает в состоянии беспредельной концентрации ума, его тело не приносит дискомфорта.»
Будда продолжил: «Pahàya vo gamissàmi, katam me saranamattano»: «Уходя, я оставляю вас одних, полагающихся только на себя самих». Что означает, что он достигнет Париниббаны и оставит их. Он сам создал себе прибежище в состоянии Архатства. И поэтому Будда учил: «Итак, о Ананда, будь островом для самого себя. Своим собственным прибежищем. Не ищите его вовне; с Дхаммой (Учением Будды) - с вашим островом, Дхаммой как прибежищем, не ищите ничего другого. И как же, о Ананда, монах является островом для самого себя, своим собственным прибежищем, не ищя его снаружи?»
Ответ таков: «Appamattà satimanto susilà hotha bhikkhavo. Susamàhitasankappà sacittamanurakkhatha»:
«Будьте старательны, о монахи, будьте внимательны и чисты в добродетели. С твердой решимостью, охраняйте свои собственные умы». Поэтому мы должны быть внимательными и прилежными. Внимательными к чему? Внимательными к Четырем Основам Внимательности или уму-материи или, другими словами, внимательными к обусловленным вещам. «Susilà hotha bhik-khavo» означает «Монахи, вы должен пытаться очистить свое поведение. Вы должны попытаться быть монахами, которые имеют абсолютную нравственность". Это означает, что мы должны совершенствоваться в Тренировке Нравственности, то есть в правильной речи, правильных поступках и средствах к существованию.
Будда также сказал: «Susamàhitasankappà». «Susamàhita» означает, что мы должны развивать тренировку Сосредоточения, то есть правильные усилия, правильную внимательность и правильное Сосредоточение. «Sankappà» означает тренировку в Мудрости, это правильные мысли и правильные Возрения.
Затем «appamattà», это означает видеть с Знанием-прозрения характер непостоянства, страдания, и отсутствия сущности в обусловленных вещах.
«Satimanto» означает что, когда мы практикуем эти три тренировки Нравственного поведения, Сосредоточения и Мудрости, мы должны иметь достаточный уровень внимательности.
И наконец, Будда сказал: «Yo imasmim Dhamma-Vinaye appamatto vihessati. Pahàya jàti-samsàram dukkhassantam karissati»: «Тот, кто искренне следует Учению Дхаммы и Дисциплины выйдут за рамки рождений и положат конец всем страданиям». Итак, если мы хотим достичь конца круга перерождений, мы должны следовать Учению Будды; то есть Благородному Восьмеричному Пути.
Давайте же упорно стараться пока еще не пришло время смерти.
Пусть все существа будут счастливы.



перевод - тхеравада.рф

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.04.2018), Доня (26.04.2018), Шуньяананда (24.04.2018)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

Метта Курс в Лесном Монастыре Санти проводимый Аджханом Суджато

(Курс состоит из десяти бесед, каждая из которых, как правило, дается вечером после некоторого периода самостоятельной практики, являясь как бы новой ступенью в ее освоении. Каждая из них прерывается получасовой практикой медитации, после которой монахи, если у них возникли какие либо сложности или непонимание новых инструкций могут задать свои вопросы Учителю.)

часть 1

Вот мы и собрались здесь вместе чтобы поделиться Дхаммой. Разделить вместе то, что является смыслом нашей практики и монашеской жизни. Даже в нашей жизни неизбежна суета и какие то дела — достройка монастыря, заботита о том, что уже построено, обсуждение Дхаммы с мирянами и обучение послушников. Это не те вещи ради которых мы стали монахами. Но чему мы можем поучиться у них, тому что Дхамма не отделима от обычной жизненной активности.

Мы даже как монахи живем в социуме, на территории определенного государства и подчиняемся его законам. Многие вещи, которым мы обучились из бесед Будды или наших уважаемых Учителей помогают нам понимать как взаимодействовать с окружающим миром, не оставляя при этом практику Дхаммы. И конечно же без подобных наставлений наша монашеская жизнь не могла быть такой спокойной и мирной.

Я не знаю другого такого места в районе Сиднея, где монашеское Сообщество живет в лесу занимаясь практикой и изучением Дхаммы. Есть много монашеских групп но тот метод который практикуем мы здесь довольно редок для большинства Монастырей. Я очень благодарен всем, кто нам в этом помогает. Тем кто вдохновленно поддерживает нас — нашим мирянам. Очень важно помнить о них и в своей медитационной практике. Даже сидя в своей уединенной хижине, свободные от любой работы или занятости и наблюдая дыхание, важно помнить что это делается на основе постоянных, безвозмездных поступков щедрости и доброты других людей.

В этой беседе я хотел бы сфокусироваться в большей степени на методе медитации Любящей-доброты (Метта), которой много лет назад меня обучил Аджхан Махачатчай. Вы, живя со мной в течении многих лет, скорее всего уже частично слышали его. В этот Сезон Дождей я бы хотел преподать его более четко и систематизировано, проведя вас через все его уровни. Глубина погружения зависит от вас. Но посмотрим чего мы сможем достичь.

Сейчас я бы хотел рассказать немного о его предыстории. Когда первый раз соприкоснулся с Дхаммой это случилось в Випассана центре в Чиангмае, где я провел много интенсивных ритритов, обучаясь отмечанию в происходящего в уме и концентрации на дыхании в области живота. Для меня эта практика оказалась весьма полезной особенно тем, что эти ритриты полностью фокусировались на самой медитации. Они заложили очень хороший фундамент для моей монашеской жизни. Конечно, когда я открыл для себя сутры Палийского Канона, они дали мне много нового понимания, той практической Дхаммы, которой я обучился в медитации.

Тренируясь там я усвоил довольно много вещей, ставших основой моей практики — таких как осознавание непостоянства и отрешенности к тому, что происходит в моем уме. Эта техника очень хорошо мне подходит так как дает чувство отстраненности от эмоций, мыслей и ощущений всего, что происходит. В ней ты просто их отмечаешь и даешь им пройти. Одним из навыков, получаемых от долгих ритритов в этой практике, является невозмутимое наблюдение изменения состояний сознания. Так иногда в определенные дни ты чувствуешь себя очень ярко и легко, в другие же ты можешь чувствовать себя усталым, или испытывать очень сильные эмоции. Например в течении нескольких дней ты можешь безостановочно чувствовать отвращение — все вокруг такое мерзкое и липкое. Эта техника дает тебе практическое состояние сознание способное проходить через все эти вещи, наблюдая их, давать им проходить и отпускать их. Оно дает понимание, состояние мудрой внимательности, дающее возможность взаимодействовать с ними.

Эта практика очень сильно повлияла на меня. Когда я оставил этот Монастырь и приехал в Ват Па Наначат, я все еще продолжал ее делать. Конечно там практикуют разные системы медитации, но в основном конечно это практика Осознавания-дыхания. Как вы знаете Махаси разделяет Сосредоточение и Прозрение, делая упор на практику последнего. В Наначате больше практиковалось Самадхи. Да и такого четкого разделения там не было. Тезис Аджхана Ча часто приводимый Аджханом Пассано «В практике Самадхи ты садишься со скрещенными ногами, прямой спиной, наблюдаешь дыхание и успокаиваешь ум. Випассана же — совсем другая. В этой практике ты садишься со скрещенными ногами, прямой спиной, наблюдаешь дыхание , успокаиваешь ум и понимаешь, что это не спокойствие пришло не надолго.»

Конечно практика Махаси Випассаны была чрезвычайно эффективной, но очень эмоционально иссушающей. Она вызывала во мне чрезвычайно сильные реакции тела. И в итоге я нашел ее слишком жесткой — одно дело если вы посвящаете ей 10 дней или месяц, но ее очень сложно выполнять без остановки в течении всей оставшейся жизни, да и адаптироваться после долгих ритритов к нормальной жизни было довольно сложно. Поэтому мне стало интересно попробовать практики которые приносили бы мне удовольствие и радость.

Я стал интересоваться и другими техниками. Делал медитацию Непривлекательности — это было интересно, но близкой связи с ней я не почувствовал. Я также занимался Осознаванием-дыхания это тоже было довольно интересно, но много раз эта практика оканчивалась тем, что закончив ее я не понимал к чему я пришел. Ты наблюдаешь за дыханием, но иногда есть ощущение, что это не дает никакого результата. В то время учение Аджхана Брахмавамсо было еще не так широко известно. Такие идеи как поиск счастья и красоты в дыхании или нахождение в нем удовлетворения еще не были известны. Тогда я проходил ритриты как Анагарика и одной из вещей, которые я делал регулярно была практика декламации на английском языке Беседы о Любящей-доброте (Метта Сутты). Выполняя ее и осознавая ее смысл, я чувствовал непередаваемое чувство счастья и радости. Я не знаю переживал ли их кто то еще. Лично я никогда не думал, что буду переживать нечто подобное. Я так сильно привязался к ним, что сделал это регулярной практикой и потом стал экспериментировать с этим типом медитации. Но тогда я не мог найти никого, кто бы ему обучал.

Через наш Монастырь проезжало много известных, опытных монахов и я всегда находил время прийти к ним и задать вопросы по практике медитации Метты. Но в итоге я нашел что их ответы по поводу нее не были ясными и что они так же не знают как ее выполнять. В итоге мне очень повезло пообщаться с одним заезжим монахом — Аджханом Титиньяно. Очень высокий, очень тонкий — очень французский. Всегда когда встречаемся, мы очень мило болтаем о медитации и разных Учителях. И в тот раз он рассказал, что недавно был в Бангкоке, навещая одного монаха по имени Аджхан Махачатчай.

Он узнал о нем из журнала о монахах «Чудесный мир». Обычно этот журнал рассказывает об амулетах, сверх способностях и подобных вещах, но иногда в нем можно найти и немного Дхаммы. Вот так мой друг узнал об этом Учителе из статьи автора под псевдонимом Вира, который в какое то время своей жизни искал себе Учителя по медитации в Бангкоке. Оно обыска его весь, но не смог никого найти. Все Учителя были очень заняты поездками делами и окружены толпами учеников. Эта статья сама по себе давала очень интересную перспективу на то, что среди множества монахов в много миллионном Буддийском городе автор не смог найти себе Учителя. Отчаявшись Вира решил медитировать и перед медитацией попросил чтобы ее силами он смог настоящего Учителя медитации. После практики его взгляд случайно упал на журнал где была статья об Аджхане Махачатчае. Вира пошел навестить его и стал его преданным последователем. После встречи с ним молодой человек написал в одной из своих книг, что хочет служить ему не только в этой жизни, но и во всех оставшихся.

Аджхан Титиньяно объяснил мне основы метода медитации Любящей-доброты этого Учителя и я, поняв их, начал практиковать. Тогда у меня много недопонимания самой техники и осознавание как ее нужно выполнять заняло довольно много времени. Аджхан Титиньяно вернулся в Бангкок и я посылал ему большие письма с глупыми вопросами о медитации. А он навещая Аджхана Махачатчая задавал их, записывая его ответы, которые потом присылал мне. Я все еще храню эти письма и когда нибудь сделаю их них книгу.

Аджан Махачатчай очень простой монах, живущий в маленьком монастыре в центре Бангкока. Его монастырь расположен рядом с большим известным Монастырем, где когда то орденовалось много Европейцев. Но именно этого маленького монастыря (Плэнг Ват Плат) почти никто не знает. Причем Ажхан Махачатчай не является его аббатом. Он всего лишь его помошник и единственный монах монастыря серьезно интересующийся медитацией. Все монахи этого места симпатизируют и помогают Вире и его Учителю. Они построили небольшой, красивый зал для медитации, оснащенный кондиционерами. Там раз или два в неделю Аджхан Махачатачай встречается со своими последователями (20-30 человек), обсуждает Дхамму и медитирует. Они так же проводят довольно долгие песнопения.

Этот Учитель был рожден в Удон Тани, но принял постриг в Бангкоке. Он долго обучался в академических монашеских кругах, но всегда интересовался медитацией и сильно уважал лесных монахов. Кажется он изначально имел хорошие качества ума и довольно сильное Самадхи. Он из тех монахов, кто хорошо знаком с Пали Каноном и в тоже время имеет глубокую медитацию. Это делает наше с ним общение очень легким и интересным. Он знаком с языком Пали и очень систематично подает информацию, что более похоже на монахов ученых, нежели чем на приверженцев Лесной Традиции. От его ответов в вас рождается очень сильная ясность как надо практиковать и как развивать саму практику.

Он также чрезвычайно добрый, легкий в общении, очень тихий, простой но в тоже время возвышенный, с сильным чувством самоконтроля. Когда он идет за подаяниями пищи, он всегда чрезвычайно осознан. Он рассказывает, что когда идет на Пиндапату, то постоянно считая свои дыхания — с момента выхода и до возвращения в монастырь, не пропуская ни одного из них. У него весьма долгая, занимающая около двух часов, Пиндапата и он говорит, что в течении нее чувствует себя будто парящим в воздухе. Этот Учитель не особо вовлечен в дела своего Монастыря — просто учит медитации и практикует. На вопросы по медитации он дает очень глубокие и полезные ответы.

И это не только мое мнение, но и мнения Аджана Титиньяно, который бывал везде и общался со всеми монахами Учителями, которых он только мог найти, спрашивая их обо все о чем только можно. Этот человек чрезвычайно любознателен, изыскивая каждого опытного практика и буквально высасывая из него информацию. Он встречался со всеми известными монахами всех традиций Тайланда и Шриланки. Общался с известными практиками Махаяны. Был в Малайзии, Сингапуре и Индонезии. Встречался с медитаторами йогами в других странах. Был во всех известных местах Мьянмы таких, например, как как ПаАук. И в итоге он рассказал мне, что лучшая медитация в его жизни была после обучения технике Аджхана Махачатчая. И он переобщавшись со всеми возможными лесными монахами называет Аджхана Махачатчая, дающим самые глубокие и удовлетворяющие ответы о Дхамме, какие он когда либо слышал.

После некоторого времени у меня получилось встретиться с этим Учителем. Он знает немного английского. Но его последователи знают этот язык довольно хорошо. Теперь я обычно навещаю его раз или два в год. Приезжаю один или с кем то из западных монахов. Мы беседуем с ним о Дхамме. Последний раз мы виделись с ним в Феврале в Индии. Вот немного предыстории о том откуда пришла практика, которую мы будем здесь изучать. Я уже говорил что интересовался Меттой но не нашел серьезного руководства как ее делать. И у этого Учителя я нашел наиболее систематический и мощный метод ее практики. Бхикху Бодхи так же придерживается подобного мнения.

Одну из вещей которых я нашел во время практики Метты — немедленное переживание ее результатов счастья и радости, которые вы можете обрести всегда и везде. Это может быть чуть сложнее сделать когда вы очень устали и переживаете стресс, но эта практика всегда поможет сохранять позитивное внимание в сложных ситуациях. Занимаясь ей, вы чувствуете себя сверх удобно и приятно, что помогает большему доверию к ней. Это одна из вещей, которые поспособствовали тому, что я следую этому методу в течении многих лет. И Аджхан Махачатчай — один из Учителей, обучающих как ее правильно практиковать. У него единых инструкции для всех. Как то дойдя до определенного уровня практики и получив его совет по развитию, я спросил «И как долго мне теперь нужно это делать?»

«Делай так всю оставшуюся жизнь.» был ответ. И я с ним согласился.

Одно из особенностей системы этого Учителя является то, что перед практикой самой Метты необходимо делать предварительную медитацию. 5-10 минут перед каждой формально практикой. Вначале долгого курса медитации Учитель рекомендует в течении от одного до семи дней заниматься практиками пустого осознавания. Об этой практике я и расскажу сегодня. Сегодня мы подробно разберем ее аспекты и виды. По Тайски этот термин звучит как «Джип Эн Клан» что означает «ум в середине» или «Дуарон» — «наблюдение состояний».

Эта практика очень похожа на технику Махаси с ее отмечанием. Похожа на Гоенку с его практикой наблюдения ума. Похожа на Дзен с его простым сидением. Или на тихую осознанность Аджхана Брахма и практики тишины Аджхана Сумедхо. Мы с Аджханом Чандако как то раз спросили у Аджхана Махачатчая можно ли выполнять эти практики как предварительную подготовку к Метте и его ответ был, что все они подойдут. Если у вас есть привычка делать одну из них, вы можете продолжать их практиковать. Не меняйте их.

Сейчас я объясню как Аджхан Махачатчай выполняет практику «ума в середине». В его практике у вас нет какого то объекта, как например у Махаси — сосредоточения на движении живота и отмечания всего, что вас от этого отвлекает. В его практике вы просто сидите и сознаете. Если это слишком абстрактно и сложно на начальном этапе, то подключитесь к ощущениям тела, как учит Гоенка — просто скользите через него и отмечайте их. Их там не так много, так как основные ощущения довольно нейтральны. Просто осознавайте их. Мягко двигайте ум по разным местам частям тела, делая это не будьте пойманы или захвачены определенными яркими или болезненными участками. Не поглощайтесь ими, но просто легко скользите мимо, осознавая их. Не позволяйте им влиять на вас и захватывать ум.

Сама суть практики в том что бы аккуратно стараться расслабиться. Если где то есть напряжения — расслабьте их, при этом не уделяя им особого внимания им. Так ваше сосредоточение станет глубже. Очень полезно ощутить и пережить как чувствуется ваше тело, осознавайте участки, которые вы не раньше не ощущали. Утверждайтесь в этой осознанности тела.

В этих практиках так случается что «на поверхность» могут «всплыть» различные вещи — эмоции, мысли, образы итп. Если такое происходит просто отмечайте их — «думание, думание, думание», «картинка, картинка, картинка», «память память, память» Не стоит сильно беспокоиться по поводу четкого называния того, что происходит. «Лягушка, лягушка, лягушка» — такой глупый ярлык иногда даже полезен потому что помогает убрать чрезмерную серьезность и напряженность. Вы делаете в уме отмечания для того чтобы помочь появляющемуся пройти, но чтобы вернуть ваш ум в настоящее и отключиться от реакции от них. В этом весь смысл.

Иногда когда с отметками его они уходят. Это происходит потому что эти объекты очень тонки, отмечание как бы срезает корень, прерывая фокус ума на порождающей и поддерживающей их эмоции. Так отмечание прекращает их. Но надо помнить, что делая его, не следует сохранять в уме желание их исчезновения. Ваша работа просто отмечать.

Если что то из «всплывающего» не исчезает в течении долгого времени, вы можете просто осознать его на своем теле и дать ему время чтобы пройти. Думайте об этом как о физиологической или химической реакции. Мысли же это скорее электрический феномен. Если выключить рубильник — электричество пропадет. Но тело это электро-химический суп. Вашей внутренней химии надо дать время чтобы ее процессы прекратились. Да и не для этого вы практикуете. Здесь вы тренируете способность ума ясно осознавать что происходит.

В этой практике вы как бы отмечаете как вы себя чувствуете со всем тем что происходит, постоянно спрашивая себя «как я?», «как идут дела?», давая себе расслабиться и добавляя к любому опыту состояние сострадания и мягкости. Как бы вы себя не чувствовали, привнесите эти состояния в свою практику «ума в середине».

Другой ее аспект это дать уму определенный градус уравновешенности и спокойствия. Как бы дать ему пространство для этого. Для этого очень полезна практика отмечания промежутков между мыслями. Уделяйте внимание тишине этого пространства. Аджхан Махачатчай учит, что это пространство и есть отмечание пространства между мыслями. Даже если в вашем уме продолжают крутиться разные вещи, вы все еще можете уделять внимания не уму и его наполнению, но промежуткам между ним. Это наполнение имеет структуру только благодаря этим промежуткам.

Другим аспектом этой практики является понимание куда и откуда вы идете. Вы должны отпускать все состояния и эмоции, особенно те который находятся на стороне гнева — отвращения, неприятие, критика, злость итп. За время подготовительно практики получить очень ясное понимание о том, чем являются эти состояния и к чему они ведут. Они — абсолютная противоположностью Метты.

Другая вещь, которую следует отпустить, и эта вещь куда более хитрая — вам следует так же отпускать радость и счастье. Сейчас это медитация невозмутимости. И иногда, когда когда эти состояния будут случаться, вам следует отмечать их и возвращаться к ней. Конечно ваш ум будет стараться привязаться к ним. При спонтанно возникших ощущениях счастья и восторга начать думать «На волне этой радости я влечу в свою практику Метты!» Делая так вы просто привязываетесь к ним, попадая в ловушку. Эти приятные ощущения не связаны с благопожеланиями. Более того далее, в настоящей практике Метты для ее развития, вам потребуется очень большая невозмутимость к таким ощущениям. На более поздних уровнях, в Самадхи ее отсутствие может стать очень большой проблемой для развития практики. Там, ум очень тонок и опьянение счастьем может надолго помешать ему собраться в Сосредоточение. Сейчас мы тренируем ум, развивая эти качества ума, чтобы позволить ему войти в Сосредоточение.

Мы учимся не вовлекаться в мысли и не реагировать на ощущения и эмоции. Даже очень приятные чувства и эмоции. Так что, когда они возникают — отпускайте их, сохраняя невозмутимость ума. Сохраняйте баланс и чистую осознанность. В Канонических терминах эта практика может называться Сампаджханна — мудрое понимание.

Когда ваше осознавание уже хорошо развито и в уме накоплена достаточная невозмутимость, когда ощущения тела довольно нейтральны — нет сильных негативных или позитивных, тогда вам стоит создать намеренное усилие к переходу к медитации Метты. Это усилие должно быть сделано осознанно.

Теперь давайте перейдем к практике. Но сначала хотел бы спросить есть ли какие либо вопросы по практике.

В — Нужно ли придерживаться какого либо метода прохода по телу, когда сканируешь его вниманием или он не обязателен?

О — Если вы можете просто сидеть и наблюдать ничего не делая — это лучший вариант. Суть этой практики в том, чтобы ни во что глубоко не вовлекаться, но просто знать то, что происходит. На этой стадии не исследуйте глубоко или системно. Здесь требуется больше поверхностного и легкого отмечания.

Давайте начнем практику «ум в середине» течении ближайшего получаса.

30 минут прошло.

Сделайте несколько глубоких вдохов. Чуть подвигайтесь. Перед тем как, что то делать дайте себе время. Спросите себя как походила ваша практика? Как ощущался ум? Каким был ваш настрой? Каким был фокус ума? Ясным ли был ум? Какие помехи в нем присутствовали? Как вы чувствуете себя сейчас? Ясно? Устало? Сонливо?

Теперь давайте разделим наши заслуги со всеми живыми существами. Пусть все они будут здоровы, счастливы и, разделив заслуги от нашей сегодняшней практики, пусть все они достигнут Ниббаны.

Садху. Садху. Садху.

Теперь вы можете открыть глаза и осознанно выйти из медитации.

Есть ли какие либо вопросы или комментарии?

В — Очень интересно, что все Учителя, которых я встречала до этого, рекомендовали вначале практиковать Метту, а потом заниматься осознанностью.
О — Да. Весь смысл практики — в балансе качеств. Каждый Учитель обучает достигать его по своему.

В — Аджхан Махачатчай это Аджхан Ча?
О — Нет это разные Учителя. Аджхан Ча это уже умерший ученик Аджхана Мана. Аджхан Махачатчай живет до сих пор и малоизвестен.

перевод - тхеравада.рф

----------

sergey (28.04.2018), Алик (27.04.2018), Владимир Николаевич (24.04.2018), Доня (26.04.2018)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

Беседа об опьянителях и азартных играх.

Дост. Архат Леди Саядо

Статья рассказывающая о вреде вышеуказанных занятий, описывающая где могут переродиться люди сильно ими увлекающиеся и дающая средство для полного искоренения вреда принесенного уму употреблением опьянителей в прошлом.
Ввиду ее размера ее не получилось опубликовать здесь. Вот прямая ссылка на нее.
http://тхеравада.рф/modern_doctrine/theory/3331-2/

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.04.2018), Шуньшунь (29.04.2018)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

Инструкции для практики сидя и медитации ходьбы

(Из приложения к книге «В этой самой жизни» Бханте Дхаммадживы)

Примечание. В дополнение к этому буклету рекомендуется, чтобы новички слушали аудио записи инструкций по медитации.

Практика Сидя.

При практики Осознанности-дыхания йог практикует как медитацию Спокойствия так и медитацию Прозрения. (Випассана и Саматха бхавана).

В беседах об основах Осознанности (Сатипаттхана сутта), осознавания-дыхания (Анапанасати сутта) и К Гиримананде (Гиримананда сутта), Будда указал подходящие для этой практики условия и соответствующую позу.

Эту практику необходимо выполнять в спокойной обстановке, с доступом свежего воздуха, в неярко освещенном месте. Йогу следует быть в уединении и принять удобную и полезную для здоровья позу. Рекомендуется, чтобы он сидел на твердой земле в позе лотоса. В качестве альтернативы йоги могут сидеть на полу в полу или четверть лотосе. Люди с ограниченными возможностями или слабым здоровьем, мешающим им принимать эти позы, могут медитировать на скамейках или стульях, сидя на них с прямой спиной. Важно, чтобы йог сидел, прямо, симметрично и расслабленно, сохраняя верхнюю часть тела в вертикальном положении. Прямая поза облегчает движение воздуха через тело и активизирует медитационную практику.

Закройте глаза и замрите в удобной, расслабленной, симметричной и прямолинейной позе и осознайте ее. Проведите умственное ее осознавание, приведя ум в к осознаванию настоящего момента. Не думайте о прошлом, будущем или окружающих вас вещах.

Лучше если вы практикуете в одиночестве с наименьшим количеством отвлекающих факторов. Если вы выбеете для практики одно место, вы скоро привыкнете к нему, и это будет способствовать развитию вашей практики. Разумеется, начальная практика послужит экспериментом, в котором вы методом проб и ошибок подберете подходящие вам условия. На личном опыте так же подобрав и подходящую позу. Когда вы подберете выясните для себя все вышеуказанные условия практики, которые лучше всего будут работать для вас, вы можете начать серьезно медитировать Осознавание-дыхания.

Обратите свое внимание на настоящий момент, на «здесь и сейчас». Сидеть таким образом само по себе является практикой медитации. Оставайтесь в настоящем, чтобы избежать погружения в чрезмерное мышление и раздражения от звуков или телесных ощущений которые могут начать вас беспокоить.

Затем сосредоточьте внимание на основном объекте практики. В нем ваше внимание будет находиться к одной из этих частей тела — ваших ноздрях, верхней части губы, горла или диафрагмы. Не управляйте дыханием, чтобы почувствовать вдохи и выдохи. Пусть оно осознается в своем естественном темпе.

Постепенно, вдохи и выдохи станут заметнее и более явным в какойто одной точке вашего тела. Согласно Сатипаттхана сутте, вы должны сосредоточиться прямо на этом объекте. Классическое объяснение состоит в том чтобы, внимание к дыханию фокусировалось на кончике носа или в верхней части губы. Но у некоторые практики могут найти другие точку где чувствовать его будет легче — в середине головы, горла, груди или живота.

Где бы это не чувствовалось, для развития медитации ваше внимание должно быть ограничено в одно месте и вы не должны позволять уму перемещаться из одной части тела с дыханием в другую. Когда ваша практика станет глубже, ваш фокус станет острее, а ум станет спокойствие.

Наблюдайте, дыхание четко отделяя вдохи от выдохов. Наблюдайте за самим дыханием и его соприкосновением с телом. Осознавайте как оно происходит. Постепенно осознающий ум будет все более внимателен к дыханию и вы почувствуете что вдохи и выдохи сильно отличаются. Так выдох может казаться теплее вдоха или вдох прохладнее выдоха. Или вы можете заметить что одна из этих двух частей дыхания может быть длиннее или короче другой. Не старайтесь управлять происходящим, но просто наблюдайте за циркуляцией воздуха.

Непрерывная внимательность поможет не отвлекаться на раздражающие звуки, телесные ощущения, усталость или фантазии. Если отвлекающие факторы приходят и уходят без какого-либо сильного вмешательства в практику, продолжайте наблюдать за дыханием, делая ментальные отметки «в» при в вдохе и «из» на выдохе. Они так же помогут вам сдерживать мышление, захваченость ощущениями или звуками. При непрерывной осознанности дыхание станет более тонким тонким.

С утонченным наблюдения и успокаиванием тела, дыхание будет становиться все менее заметным. Даже тут вам следует отмечать разницу между вдохом и выдохом. Но теперь вы должны стараться делить каждый из них разделяя их на начало, середину и конец. Старайтесь наблюдая их сравнивать вдохи и выдохи с теми что были раньше.

В процессе этого будут возникать отвлечения, такие как мысли, звуки или телесные ощущения. Не реагируйте на них. Если вы склонны к планированию, размышлению и мечтаниям, делайте ментальные отметки этих состояний, и возвращайте свое внимание к дыханию. Эти отметки следует делать так «мышление-мышление», «планирование-планирование» или «фантазирование-фантазирование- фантазирование».

Отмечая свое мышление как «мышление», анализируйте его, но просто знайте, что «мышление» происходит. Не беспокойтесь о его содержании. Поступайте аналогично, если вас раздражает какой либо звук, просто отметьте его как «слушание-слушание-слушание». Когда возникнет боль, обратите внимание на нее отмечая «боль-боль-боль». Когда эти вещи начинают исчезать, возвращайтесь к отмечанию вдохов и выдохов. Отмечающий ум и объект медитации должны быть слиты вместе. Такова цель практики.

Ваша медитация должна обсуждаться с опытным Учителем хотя бы раз в два-три дня. В его процессе вы получите рекомендации о том, как ее развивать. Отвлекающие факторы, встретящиеся вам в практике, зависят от ваших конкретных личностных качеств. Рассказав о них Учителю, вы получите персональные инструкции.

Практика поможет определить вашу естественную склонность ума к концентрации внимания или медитации на понимание. Очень трудно предсказать это заранее без получения от вас обратной связи. Первые опыты практики и общение с Учителем помогут вам пойти по подходящему для вас пути. Поэтому ваше наблюдение должно быть четким, а ваша обратная связь Учителю точной.

Как правило, начинающий йогин должен практиковать по крайней мере один час медитации сидя ежедневно.

Медитация при ходьбе.

После еды или сна вам рекомендуется начать свою практику с медитации ходьбы. Эта практика служит для сосредоточения ума перед медитацией в позе сидя.

В традиционных медитационных центрах существуют дорожки для медитации под открытым небом и внутри помещений. Внутри помещений эта практика обычно делаеться при неблагоприятных погодных условиях.

Перед тем, как начать это медитацию, встаньте в начале дорожки и осознайте свое тело.

Обратите внимание на настоящий момент. Во время ходьбы медитации вы должны в настоящем осознавать свою физическую активность так как ваши глаза открыты, вам сложнее убрать свое внимание от окружающей среды. Такая осознанность так же очень пригодится в повседневной жизни.

Йогу вначале следует пройти вверх и вниз по дорожке, чтобы активизировать свое кровообращение (особенно после продолжительной сессии медитации сидя). Сделайте это в нормальном темпе, чтобы убедиться, что дорожка вас подходит и что на ней нет препятствий.

Потом начните осознавать движение ног. Ваши руки должны сохранять неподвижность, замкнувшись в ладонями перед вами или за вами. Сохраняйте все внимание на движении ног. Когда правая нога движется, наблюдайте за всеми аспектами движения и ощущениями в стопе. Ощутите как она касается поверхности земли. Наблюдайте ощущение грубости или мягкости. Шагнув одной ногой переместите фокус на другую ногу, ее движения и ощущение, когда она касается земли. Вы так же можете осознавать движение ее суставов, лодыжки и т. д.

Ваши глаза должны быть опущены. Вам следует смотреть примерно на пять футов вперед. Глаза должны быть сосредоточены на дорожке для ходьбы.

Так же, как во время медитации сидя ваше внимание может быть увлечено мыслями и звуками, но ваше внимание должно как можно больше оставаться с ногами. Непрерывное внимание к правой и левой ногам позволяют сдерживать отвлекающие факторы и практиковать без каких-либо помех.

Во время этой практики вы прилагаете энергию, к сосредоточению на шагах и отмечании движения ног. Соответственно, усилия, которые должны прилагатся, должны быть двойными. Это являеться хорошей зарядкой ума перед практикой сидя.

Во время интенсивных ритритов эти две практики обычно чередуются, одна за другой в течение всего дня.

Основные принципы интенсивной медитационной практики.

1. Йоги практиковать 10-14 часов формальной практики при ходьбе и медитации сидя в день.

2. Йоги должны оставаться в уединении и соблюдать благородную тишину. Общение не поощряется.

3. Йоги должны свести чтение и письмо к абсолютному минимуму.

4. Йоги должны строго придерживаться инструкций Учителя медитации и не практиковать согласно другим методам медитации.

5. Йоги не должны обсуждать медитацию или давать советы по медитации другим йогам.

6. Йоги не должны участвовать в каких-либо действиях, не связанных с интенсивной медитацией (например слушать радио, заниматься массажем, фотографией, приготовлением пищи, обучением языку или какой либо другой работой).

7. Йоги должны сдерживать свои чувства, реагируя на внешние раздражители во время курса как слепые, глухие, немые, больные или мертвые люди.

8. Йоги должны выполнять все действия в замедленном темпе.

9. Сон должен быть ограничен от четырех до пяти с половиной часов в день.

10. Йоги должны быть: уважительны и искренны; трудолюбивы; честны и прямолинейны; прилагая героические усилия, настойчивость, терпение, постоянную, непрерывную, мгновенную внимательность со времени пробуждения с утра и до времени засыпания ночью.

11. На курсе нет места для размышлений, фантазий, спекуляций, анализа или интерпретации.

Как правило, медитация предназначена для людей с нормальным и стабильным умом. Однако, если человек умственно не в состоянии предпринять интенсивную медитативную практику, особенно для соблюдения строгой дисциплины, то он не может быть признан йогом.


Руководящие принципы в общении с Учителем.

В Монастыре Митригалы у нас есть определенное время для интервью с Учителем медитации. Несмотря на то, что участие в них является необязательным, обсуждение своего медитационный опыта с опытным мастером имеет много преимуществ.

Она также является важным аспектом медитации. Пожалуйста, учитывайте эти общие рекомендации при предоставлении информации о своей медитации Учителю:

Старайтесь все время удерживать свое сознание на метитационном объекте. (т. е.

дыхания или натяжения и падения живота).

Во-первых, осознайте и отметьте этот объект (что сейчас происходит в нем вдох или выдох. Или, возможно, вы будете отмечать натяжение или падение.

Затем наблюдайте за процессом этого объекта. Если это была вдох, каким он был? Был ли он долгим, прохладным или коротким? Наблюдайте его естественные характеристики в сравнении с другими вдохами. Так же, наблюдайте в фазе поднятия брюшной полости (в сравнении с фазой падения живота) — наблюдали ли вы расширение, сокращение, жесткость или напряжение?

Когда вы наблюдали дыхание, был ли ваш ум способен полностью переживать его и каково это было? Какие ощущения ему сопутствовали?

Теперь расскажите об этом своему Учителю. Что вы осознаете в своей практике (вдох и выдох или поднятие и падение брюшной полости); каков был ваш опыт (длина вдохов и выдохов и ощущения сопутствующие им). Рассказывать стоит только о своих наблюдениях указанных выше объектов, как вы осознавали и как ясно отмечали.

Опишите свой основной объект в ясных, простых и точных терминах и всех деталях которые вы наблюдали.

Ниже приведены примеры правильной подачи информации:

«Я наблюдая дыхание, и я заметил, что оно было коротким и вдох и выдох; так же я осознавал вместе с ним ощущение трения; ощущение тепла и прохлады. Потом я стал, отмечать что выдохи стали более глубокими, чем вдохи; потом что выдоху сопутствовало теплое ощущение и ощущение трения воздуха о кожу.

«Я заметил, что вдохи были короче, выдохов, или что выдох был теплее, чем вдох. Когда мой ум отвлекался, я отмечал это как «отвлечение, отвлечение» и мысли стихали. Затем я вернулся к осознаванию дыхания.»

«Возникла боль, и я отметил «боль, боль ». Затем она усилилась и в ней возникло пульсирование. Я отметил его «Пульсирование, пульсирование» и оно уменьшилось в по своей интенсивности и, наконец, исчезло.»

«Я осознавая вдохи и выдохи, заметил звук, и я отметил его как «слушание, слушание», а затем сразу же появилось зудящее ощущение на лице. Я отметил его «зуд, зуд». Через несколько минут он стих и я вернулся к основному объекту».

Обратите внимание, что если ваш основной объект — это подъем и падение живота, вы должны рассказывать о нем в точных терминах (подъем и падение). Такими же терминами описывайте сопутствующие ему опыты (расширение, сжатие, жесткость, напряжение).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.04.2018), Шуньшунь (29.04.2018)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

СЕМЬ ШАГОВ

Из метода 2 «Сохранение процесса Дыхания в уме», Аджхан Ли Дхаммадхаро, перевод Тханиссаро Бхиккху

Существует семь основных шагов в практике:

Начните с трех или семи длинных вдохов и выдохов, мысленно повторяя «Будд» на вдохе и «дхо» на выдохе, растягивая слоги ментального повторения в соответствии с длинной дыхания.

2. Четко осознавайте каждый вдох и выдох.

3. Наблюдайте за дыханием, когда оно входит и выходит, одновременно отмечая, удобное оно или нет, широкое или узкое, затрудненное или свободное, быстрое или медленное, короткое или длинное, теплое или прохладное. Если ваше дыхание не чувствуется комфортным, начните его изменять до тех пор, пока оно не будет переживаться удобным и приятным. Так например, если вам не удобно дышать длинными вдохами и выдохами, попробуйте вдыхать и выдыхать коротко. Как только вы обнаружите, что ваше дыхание ощущается комфортным, позвольте ему распространится на различные части вашего тела.

Для начала вдохните сосредотачиваясь у основания черепа и с выдохом позвольте ему течь вниз к основанию позвоночника. Затем, если вы мужчина, позвольте дыханию спуститься по вашей правой ноге к ее подошве, до самых кончиков пальцев ног и выйти наружу. Вдохните снова у основания черепа и позвольте выдоху распространится вниз по спине, через левую ногу, кончики ее пальцев и выйти наружу. (Если вы женщина, начните сначала с левой ноги. Так следует делать потому, что мужчины и женщины имеют разные нервные системы.)

Затем позвольте дыханию от основания черепа распространиться через оба плеча, по локтям, запястьям обоих рук и через кончики их пальцев выйти наружу.

Пусть дыхание у основания горла распространится по всей нервной системе передней части тела, мимо легких и печени, полностью вниз к мочевому пузырю и кишечнику.

Вдохните серединой груди и позвольте дыханию с выдохом стечь вниз к вашему кишечнику.

Позволяйте всем этим ощущениям от дыхания распространяются так, что бы они объединились и текли взаимодействуя вместе и вы почувствуете значительное улучшенное своего самочувствия.

Попробуйте четыре способа регулирования своего дыхания:

а. долгий вдох и долгий выдох

б. короткий вдох и короткий выдох,

с. долгий вдох и короткий выдох,

д. короткий вдох и долгий выдох.

Дышите, наиболее удобным для вас способом. Или, еще лучше, научитесь дышать комфортно всеми четырьмя способами, потому что ваше физическое состояние и рисунок дыхания постоянно меняются.

По очереди почувствуйте все основы или координационные центры ума — местами ощущения дыхания и сосредоточьте свое внимание на том из них, который кажется вам наиболее удобным. Вот некоторые из них:

а. кончик носа,

б. середина головы,

с. небо,

д. основание горла,

е. солнечное сплетение,

ф. район пупка (или точка чуть выше него).

Если вы страдаете от частых головных болей или нервных растройств, не фокусируйтесь на местах выше основания горла. И не пытайтесь контролировать дыхание или ввести себя в транс. Дышите свободно и естественно. Пусть ум будет спокоен с дыханием - но не до такой степени, что бы он начал его терять.

6. Распространяйте свою осознанность - ваше чувство осознанного ощущения течения дыхания, на все ваше тело.

Сонастраивайте ваши ощущения дыхания по всему телу, позволяя им комфортно течь вместе, сохраняя свое осознание настолько обширным, насколько это только возможно. Когда вы полностью осознаете все аспекты дыхания своего тела, вы так же познаете и много других всевозможных вещей. Дыхание по своей природе имеет много аспектов: ощущение дыхания, текущего в нервах, дыхание обтекающее вокруг них, течение дыхание распространяющееся от нервов до каждой поры вашего тела. Полезные ощущения дыхания, смешаны с вредными по своей природе.

Подводя итог:

(а) ради улучшения уже существующих энергии в каждой части вашего тела, чтобы вы смогли легче воспринимать такие вещи как болезнь и боль;

(b) для утончения вашего внутреннего восприятия, чтобы оно могло стать основой для навыков, ведущих к освобождению и чистоте вашего сердца

Вы всегда должны помнить об этих семи шагах, являющихся основой для каждой вашей медитации на дыхании. Когда вы полностью освоите их, вы прорубите основной путь для практики. Что касается его боковых ответвлений - побочных эффектов медитации дыхания, их много, но они на самом деле не являются важными. Вы находитесь в полной безопасности, если придерживаетесь этих семи шагов, практикуя их так часто как это только возможно.

перевод - тхеравада.рф

----------

Anthony (10.05.2018), Владимир Николаевич (04.05.2018)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

КОРОВЬЯ ДХАММА
=========================

Здесь дан перевод наставления известного Мьянмарского ученого монаха известного как Архат Леди Саядо. В них он поднимает непростой вопрос, который на момент написания статьи потряс весь Буддийский мир Мьянмы. Мы надеемся, что слова этого великого человека, в отношении употребления мяса, получат отклик и у русских Буддистов Тхеравады. В виду размера сего труда у нас нет возможности опубликовать его здесь полностью. Часть же по нашему мнению будет не способна дать полного и точного понимания касательно этой темы. Поэтому на его перевод дается ссылка
http://xn--80aaaglc1fo1a.xn--p1ai/mo...C%D0%BC%D0%B0/

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.05.2018), Доня (13.05.2018), Михаил_ (13.05.2018)

----------


## Денис Ч

От разных болезней разные лекарства. В мире так много сердец. У Будды есть учение для сердца каждого существа.

Мир всем.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.05.2018)

----------


## Ирина Метта

Приветствую вас, друзья в Дхамме! Позвольте и мне внести малый вклад в эту копилку буддийских практик. 

Какой бы практикой вы ни занимались, эта информация может оказаться для вас очень полезной. Ведь в любой практике мы встречаемся с отвлечениями. Речь моя пойдёт именно о работе с отвлечениями. 

Школа, которую я представляю, это буддизм Суттавады. Её коренной учитель Бханте Вималарамси - монах американского происхождения, - вернувшись к суттам Палийского канона, нашёл в излагаемых в них инструкциях Будды одно звено, которое упускается современными практикующими, утерянное временем звено. Это звено - шаг расслабления. 

Бханте на основе только лишь слов Будды в суттах (отсюда название школы) выявил и сформулировал метод практики, названный им 6R (в русском 6Р). Графически он выглядит так:

Ключевыми - тем самым упускаемым звеном при работе с отвлечениями - здесь являются шаги 2-4: мягко (не отталкивая!) отпустить отвлечение, расслабить связанную с ним зажатость в голове (её нужно почувствовать) и улыбнуться (вот оно - облегчение, т.н. мирская ниббана!), и только после этого возвращаться к объекту медитации. Вот это расслабление, разжатие напряжения и чувство облегчения -то, на что нужно обратить особое внимание, практикуя любым методом. Именно этот нюанс приносит реальный плод практики и делает нас более счастливыми. Попробуйте добавить его и посмотрите, что получится.

Целиком же методика Бханте, которая называется Медитация Прозрения в Безмятежной Мудрости, изложена в руководствах, которые перевёл на русский Олег Павлов, преподаватель этого метода на русскоязычной территории. Найти их можно на нашем сайте.

Желаю всем нам счастливой практики и безмятежного ума! )

----------

Anthony (16.05.2018), Won Soeng (22.05.2018), Ануруддха (15.05.2018), Владимир Николаевич (15.05.2018), Дордже (16.05.2018), Михаил_ (15.05.2018)

----------


## Йен

> Приветствую вас, друзья в Дхамме! Позвольте и мне внести малый вклад в эту копилку буддийских практик. 
> 
> Какой бы практикой вы ни занимались, эта информация может оказаться для вас очень полезной. Ведь в любой практике мы встречаемся с отвлечениями. Речь моя пойдёт именно о работе с отвлечениями. 
> 
> Школа, которую я представляю, это буддизм Суттавады. Её коренной учитель Бханте Вималарамси - монах американского происхождения, - вернувшись к суттам Палийского канона, нашёл в излагаемых в них инструкциях Будды одно звено, которое упускается современными практикующими, утерянное временем звено. Это звено - шаг расслабления. 
> 
> Бханте на основе только лишь слов Будды в суттах (отсюда название школы) выявил и сформулировал метод практики, названный им 6R (в русском 6Р).


А что, остальные учителя Тхеравады, которые опираются на весь ПК и комментарии, как это и принято в традиции Тхеравада, а не только на Суттану, учат напряжению, а не расслаблению?  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.05.2018)

----------


## Ирина Метта

Надеюсь, что нет. ) А они учат расслаблению?

Бханте за 20 лет практики у разных учителей Востока столкнулся с тем, что его учили концентрации и сосредоточению, а расслаблению не учили. Когда он нашёл это упущенное звено, это было для него величайшим открытием, которое тут же дало огромный рывок в практике. Он говорит, что только тогда и понял, что такое медитация на самом деле.

Когда люди, прошедшие по несколько ретритов Випассаны, пробуют этот метод и проходят ретрит Бханте и его учеников, они меняются кардинально и больше не возвращаются к старым практикам, которые для многих тяжелы и неподъёмны, требуют огромных усилий. Практика Будды требует не таких усилий, это не каторжный труд, - она имеет в виду Правильное Усилие, и это практически отражено в формуле 6Р.

Если учителя Тхеравады учат так, это замечательно.

----------

Won Soeng (22.05.2018), Михаил_ (15.05.2018)

----------


## Доня

> Надеюсь, что нет. ) А они учат расслаблению?
> 
> Бханте за 20 лет практики у разных учителей Востока столкнулся с тем, что его учили концентрации и сосредоточению, а расслаблению не учили. Когда он нашёл это упущенное звено, это было для него величайшим открытием, которое тут же дало огромный рывок в практике. Он говорит, что только тогда и понял, что такое медитация на самом деле.
> 
> Когда люди, прошедшие по несколько ретритов Випассаны, пробуют этот метод и проходят ретрит Бханте и его учеников, они меняются кардинально и больше не возвращаются к старым практикам, которые для многих тяжелы и неподъёмны, требуют огромных усилий. Практика Будды требует не таких усилий, это не каторжный труд, - она имеет в виду Правильное Усилие, и это практически отражено в формуле 6Р.
> 
> Если учителя Тхеравады учат так, это замечательно.


Невозможно развить длительную и хорошую концентрацию через напряжение. Только через расслабление. Поэтому путь к шаматхе везде один)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.05.2018), Ирина Метта (15.05.2018)

----------


## Йен

> Надеюсь, что нет. ) А они учат расслаблению?


Я не встречал таких, кто не учит расслаблению.  :Smilie:  Тем более, что в той же Анапанасати сутте, черным по белому написано:

"Он тренируется вдыхать, успокаивая деятельность всего тела,
он тренируется выдыхать, успокаивая деятельность всего тела, 
...
Он тренируется вдыхать, успокаивая умственную деятельность,
он тренируется выдыхать, успокаивая умственную деятельность. "

Обычно забывают расслабиться те, кто медитирует по книжкам - просто не обращает внимания на подобные тонкости, поддаваясь привычке подавлять помехи силой и концентрироваться на одной точке,  или кто не совсем владеет языком на котором проходит ретрит и не все понимает. Или инструктор попадается не совсем компетентный )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.05.2018)

----------


## Йен

> Бханте за 20 лет практики у разных учителей Востока столкнулся с тем, что его учили концентрации и сосредоточению, а расслаблению не учили. Когда он нашёл это упущенное звено, это было для него величайшим открытием, которое тут же дало огромный рывок в практике. Он говорит, что только тогда и понял, что такое медитация на самом деле.


И начал учить игнорировать весь ПК с комментариями, кроме Суттаны?

----------


## Михаил_

> Невозможно развить длительную и хорошую концентрацию через напряжение. Только через расслабление. Поэтому путь к шаматхе везде один)


Расслабление и ясность.
Первые годы расслабление лучше тренировать сидя. Затем лежа, уже делать упор на ясность. Баланс очень сложно достичь, но можно.
Лучшее время для медитации лежа 3:00 - 6:30 утра.

----------

Доня (15.05.2018)

----------


## Доня

> Расслабление и ясность.
> Первые годы расслабление лучше тренировать сидя. Затем лежа, уже делать упор на ясность. Баланс очень сложно достичь, но можно.
> Лучшее время для медитации лежа 3:00 - 6:30 утра.


А мне думаеца, что зависит от разных факторов. Иногда лежа сложно расслабиться. После часто делаемой шавасаны более расслабленное состояние получается именно в сидячей.  имхо

----------


## Ирина Метта

Благодарю, уважаемые форумчане, за интерес к этому методу (пусть и несколько атакующего характера).

Прежде всего хочу уточнить: суттавада не утверждает, что все остальные практики неправильные. Ни в коем случае. Она обращается прежде всего к тем, кто бьётся в своей практике об стену и не имеет результатов. К тем, кто прошёл "концлагерный" (по словам самих практикующих) опыт випассан, не получив по сути ничего. А также, конечно же, к тем, кому подходит метта-медитация, метта как объект (правда, подходит она всем за редким исключением). Поэтому, думаю, никто из буддистов не станет возражать, чтобы эта методика наравне с другими существовала в буддийском мире. Ведь каждый учитель учит своему методу (или методу своего течения, но всё равно по-своему), не так ли?

Ниже отвечу на комментарии.

----------


## Ирина Метта

> Невозможно развить длительную и хорошую концентрацию через напряжение. Только через расслабление. Поэтому путь к шаматхе везде один)


Да, если это правильное расслабление и этот путь действительно приводит к шаматхе _и далее_. Потому что шаматха не самоцель.

----------

Доня (15.05.2018)

----------


## Доня

> Да, если это правильное расслабление и этот путь действительно приводит к шаматхе _и далее_. Потому что шаматха не самоцель.


Дак а я не писала про цель. Я про способ. А что по вашему «правильное расслабление»?)
По своей практике знаю, что есть напряжение, тонкое напряжение, завуалированное напряжение и т.д. И есть расслабление. Расслабление разных уровней.

----------


## Ирина Метта

> Я не встречал таких, кто не учит расслаблению.  Тем более, что в той же Анапанасати сутте, черным по белому написано:
> 
> "Он тренируется вдыхать, успокаивая деятельность всего тела,
> он тренируется выдыхать, успокаивая деятельность всего тела, 
> ...
> Он тренируется вдыхать, успокаивая умственную деятельность,
> он тренируется выдыхать, успокаивая умственную деятельность. "
> 
> Обычно забывают расслабиться те, кто медитирует по книжкам - просто не обращает внимания на подобные тонкости, поддаваясь привычке подавлять помехи силой и концентрироваться на одной точке,  или кто не совсем владеет языком на котором проходит ретрит и не все понимает. Или инструктор попадается не совсем компетентный )


Можете мне поверить (а лучше пройти по ссылке под именем Бханте выше): у Бханте были учителя мирового уровня. 

Комментарий на Анапанасати Сутту - это первая книга, написанная Бханте. Если Вы прочтёте её, Вы поймёте ту разницу, которая может быть в трактовке термина "расслабление". Всё дело в терминах. Маленький нюанс может сдвинуть горы. 

Фрагмент:




> "Расслабить: когда вы отпустили чувство или ощущение и позволили ему быть, не пытаясь им управлять, остается тонкое, едва заметное напряжение в уме/теле. Поэтому шаг релаксации (“успокоения”, по выражению сутт) подчёркивается Буддой в его наставлениях по медитации. Пожалуйста, не пропускайте этот шаг! Это было бы подобно тому, чтобы не залить в машину масло для гладкой работы мотора. Здесь важно палийское слово “пассамбайя”. Его основное значение “успокаивать”, и в суттах оно употребляется как “глагол действия, которое надлежит выполнить”, а не как “релаксация вообще”, входящая в другие виды медитации. Этот момент порой превратно толкуется при переводе, что изменяет конечный результат!
> 
> Без этого шага релаксации в каждом цикле медитатор не увидит крупным планом прекращения, вызванного страстным желанием напряжения, или чувства облегчения, когда релаксирована зажатость. Заметим, что первое проявление страстного желания всегда — сжатие или напряжение в уме и теле. На шагах Отпустить/Релаксировать у вас есть удобная возможность увидеть и испытать подлинную природу и облегчение от прекращения зажатости и страдания".


Отсюда очевидно, что пассамбайя - а именно это слово использует Будда в Анапанасати Сутте - на микроуровне (6Р) при работе с каждым распознанным отвлечением - это совершенно иное, чем расслабление вообще. Но книжку лучше почитать целиком. У нас она в последней дополненной редакции.

----------


## Ирина Метта

> И начал учить игнорировать весь ПК с комментариями, кроме Суттаны?


Нет. ) Он начал учить расслаблению, опираясь на слова Будды. ) Вот такой эксперимент, имеющий, думаю, право на существование. )
Любой разумный человек согласится со мной, что Комментарии Будда не писал. Поэтому Бханте по совету одного из учителей оставил их на некоторое время, взял сборники сутт ПК и ушёл в пещеру. И там досконально восстановил практику со слов Будды. 

Но при этом Бханте с большим уважением относится к ним и ко всем традициям и использует рекомендации комментариев в своей практике и методике, за исключением некоторых вещей, с которыми не согласен, поскольку они противоречат суттам - словам, сказанным самим Буддой. Кому бы Вы поверили больше - Будде или тому, кто по-своему трактует его слова спустя сотни лет? Игнорирование вообще нездоровое явление. Не верить никому на слово и всё поверять суттами и собственным опытом - вот чему он учит.

----------


## Ирина Метта

> Дак а я не писала про цель. Я про способ. А что по вашему «правильное расслабление»?)
> По своей практике знаю, что есть напряжение, тонкое напряжение, завуалированное напряжение и т.д. И есть расслабление. Расслабление разных уровней.


Да, именно, расслабление разных уровней. В этом смысле расслабление на микроуровне - то, что обычно пропускается практикующими. А оно - ключевое. 
Плюс это не просто расслабление, а расслабление-пассамбайя, о чём написала выше, как конкретное практическое действие - разжатие напряжения, которое является Танхой, страстным желанием.

Мы работаем напрямую со страстным желанием. Тем самым зерном, что порождает страдание и неудовлетворённость всех видов.

----------

Доня (15.05.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Можно ли добраться до этого страстного желания сразу? 
Пока все еще существуют сенсорные отвлечения (включая дыхание) и болтливая болтология ума, а так-же различные образы воспоминания фантазии и так далее. 
Я в этом совсем не уверен. Если у вас есть мысль, образ, слово в голове, болтовня, воспоминания, фантазии и так далее - значит у вас же сработало желание и работает оно на полную катушку, стимулируясь этим же самым процессом. Образ-желание-объект-желание. 

Или можно с разных сторон уложить ум?  Убрать желания - пропадут и образы? и сенсорное восприятие? никогда не получалось.

----------

Доня (15.05.2018)

----------


## Ирина Метта

> Можно ли добраться до этого страстного желания сразу? 
> Пока все еще существуют сенсорные отвлечения (включая дыхание) и болтливая болтология ума, а так-же различные образы воспоминания фантазии и так далее. 
> Я в этом совсем не уверен. Если у вас есть мысль, образ, слово в голове, болтовня, воспоминания, фантазии и так далее - значит у вас же сработало желание и работает оно на полную катушку, стимулируясь этим же самым процессом. Образ-желание-объект-желание. 
> 
> Или можно с разных сторон уложить ум?  Убрать желания - пропадут и образы? и сенсорное восприятие? никогда не получалось.


Сразу - нет. Постепенно. Мы начинаем с работы с отвлечениями. Т.е. там, где страстное желание запущено и проявляет себя по полной. Мы помещаем его под микромикроскоп. Пока - как умеем. Когда заметили, тогда и расслабляем. Потом, постепенно, в ходе практики этот шаг успокаивает ум всё глубже и мы начинаем видеть это напряжение более отчётливо и на всё более ранних стадиях Зависимого Возникновения, вплоть до того, что начинаем распознавать его на уровне контакта и выше по цепи. На этом построена вся методика. 

Но мы с Вами сейчас сильно углубимся в её обсуждение, а я не учитель и из моих уст что-то может прозвучать некорректно, поэтому, если Вас действительно интересуют подробности, лучше поговорите с Олегом (связаться можно через сайт) - он компетентен в объяснении практики и единственный на данный момент официально признанный и зарегистрированный школой учитель метода на территории РФ и сопредельных государств. Ещё раз благодарю за интерес к методу.

----------

Михаил_ (15.05.2018)

----------


## Йен

> Отсюда очевидно, что пассамбайя - а именно это слово использует Будда в Анапанасати Сутте - на микроуровне (6Р) при работе с каждым распознанным отвлечением - это совершенно иное, чем расслабление вообще. Но книжку лучше почитать целиком. У нас она в последней дополненной редакции.


 Я читал книжки бханте, у него есть полезные фишки, которые можно использовать в практике саматхи, как и у многих других учителей, вот, к примеру, Тханиссаро Бхиккху про то же самое:

"вы можете экспериментировать в изучении объектов ума, возникающих помех, смотреть их взаимосвязь, причины их появления и исчезновения, и учиться на этом.
рассмотрите, *есть ли какое-то тонкое напряжение в уме, и, если есть, постарайтесь найти способы расслабления, отпускания этого напряжения*."


Ну не зря же он у учителей столько лет обучался, традиция Тхеравады и научила  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.05.2018), Михаил_ (15.05.2018)

----------


## Йен

> Нет. ) Он начал учить расслаблению, опираясь на слова Будды. ) Вот такой эксперимент, имеющий, думаю, право на существование. )
> Любой разумный человек согласится со мной, что Комментарии Будда не писал. Поэтому Бханте по совету одного из учителей оставил их на некоторое время, взял сборники сутт ПК и ушёл в пещеру. И там досконально восстановил практику со слов Будды. 
> 
> Но при этом Бханте с большим уважением относится к ним и ко всем традициям и использует рекомендации комментариев в своей практике и методике, за исключением некоторых вещей, с которыми не согласен, поскольку они противоречат суттам - словам, сказанным самим Буддой. Кому бы Вы поверили больше - Будде или тому, кто по-своему трактует его слова спустя сотни лет? Игнорирование вообще нездоровое явление. Не верить никому на слово и всё поверять суттами и собственным опытом - вот чему он учит.


При этом бханте сам же по своему и толкует сутты, но не признавая толкования комментария Висуддхи Магга, из-за чего с наставником поссорился и перестал называться тхеравадином   :Smilie: 
В Суттане услышанные слова Будды записаны, но в сжатом виде, как конспекты, те же техники бхаваны и их тонкости полностью не раскрыты, только общий план, они должны толковаться живой традицией, такие толкования и записаны в комментариях. Конечно, я доверяю комментариям, которые составлены через сотни лет и проверены временем, а не тому, что по-своему истолкован через 2500 лет одним американским монахом  :Smilie:

----------


## Ирина Метта

> При этом бханте сам же по своему и толкует сутты, но не признавая толкования комментария Висуддхи Магга, из-за чего с наставником поссорился и перестал называться тхеравадином  
> В Суттане услышанные слова Будды записаны, но в сжатом виде, как конспекты, те же техники бхаваны и их тонкости полностью не раскрыты, только общий план, они должны толковаться живой традицией, такие толкования и записаны в комментариях. Конечно, я доверяю комментариям, которые составлены через сотни лет и проверены временем, а не тому, что по-своему истолкован через 2500 лет одним американским монахом


Разумеется, Вы имеете право верить комментариям. Особенно если Вас полностью устраивает Ваша практика. Если нет, Вы можете с успехом внедрить в свою практику те полезные фишки, которые у Бханте получили конкретную практическую форму. Мои сообщения для тех, кому данный метод может показаться интересным и полезным. Мудрый человек всегда увидит нужное.

----------


## Доня

> Сразу - нет. Постепенно. Мы начинаем с работы с отвлечениями. Т.е. там, где страстное желание запущено и проявляет себя по полной. Мы помещаем его под микромикроскоп. Пока - как умеем. Когда заметили, тогда и расслабляем. Потом, постепенно, в ходе практики этот шаг успокаивает ум всё глубже и мы начинаем видеть это напряжение более отчётливо и на всё более ранних стадиях Зависимого Возникновения, вплоть до того, что начинаем распознавать его на уровне контакта и выше по цепи. На этом построена вся методика. 
> 
> Но мы с Вами сейчас сильно углубимся в её обсуждение, а я не учитель и из моих уст что-то может прозвучать некорректно, поэтому, если Вас действительно интересуют подробности, лучше поговорите с Олегом (связаться можно через сайт) - он компетентен в объяснении практики и единственный на данный момент официально признанный и зарегистрированный школой учитель метода на территории РФ и сопредельных государств. Ещё раз благодарю за интерес к методу.


Ирина, а почему вы весьма часто употребляете местоимение «мы»? Чувствуется противопоставление какое то.  Вы пишите на мой взгляд вполне разумные объяснения, за что спасибо! только вот от «мы» почему то!
Ни в коем случае не хочу обидеть вас! Заранее извините, если вопрос бестактен или неучтив!

----------


## Шуньшунь

Хорошая медитация на тему "отвлечений". Можно представить отвлечения, как разные колючие и приставучие кустарники, растения, которые растут с двух сторон очень узенькой тропинки. И чтобы пройти по этой дороге надо просто не останавливаться на этих кустах, не рубить их (потому что тогда движения вперед не будет), а просто идти вперед, не обращая внимания на кусты и не придавать им большого значения. Все время эти растения, кусты и деревья отвлекают путника от дороги и человек начинает восхищаться этими растениями или наоборот стараться их уничтожить, чтобы они ему не мешали, вместо того, чтобы просто пойти потому что впереди еще очень много будет этих "помех". Вот как-то так и с мыслями-отвлечениями.

----------


## Йен

> Она обращается прежде всего к тем, кто бьётся в своей практике об стену и не имеет результатов. К тем, кто прошёл "концлагерный" (по словам самих практикующих) опыт випассан, не получив по сути ничего..


 Кстати, нет ничего страшного в том, что уперся в стенку в ходе практики випассаны, даже если есть понимание метода и баланс факторов и наставник достойный, это может быть банально недостаток совершенств, благих качеств ума, например - нравственность развита недостаточно. Или еще какие-то причины и мирские стремления. Вот дост. Анандамайтрейя говорил, когда ему было за 90 лет уже, что застрял на одном из випассана-ньяна и никак дальше дело не продвигалось, он исследовал причины этого с одним из учителей и выяснилось, что у него есть сильное устремление переродиться во время появления следующего Будды, чтобы практиковать с ним, подобное цепляние естественным образом тормозит текущую практику. Это кроме прочего - банального нехватки времени на бхавану из-за загруженности монашескими обязанностями.

----------

Доня (16.05.2018)

----------


## Ирина Метта

> Ирина, а почему вы весьма часто употребляете местоимение «мы»? Чувствуется противопоставление какое то.  Вы пишите на мой взгляд вполне разумные объяснения, за что спасибо! только вот от «мы» почему то!
> Ни в коем случае не хочу обидеть вас! Заранее извините, если вопрос бестактен или неучтив!


Ну, вообще-то само по себе местоимение "мы" как раз объединяющее. ) В данном случае я рассказываю о том, как учат в нашей школе. Под "мы" подразумевается "практикующие по методу TWIM" (мне казалось это очевидным и не требующим пояснений). А какая бы форма самообозначения была более подходящей в этом случае, на Ваш взгляд?

----------


## Ирина Метта

> Кстати, нет ничего страшного в том, что уперся в стенку в ходе практики випассаны, даже если есть понимание метода и баланс факторов и наставник достойный, это может быть банально недостаток совершенств, благих качеств ума, например - нравственность развита недостаточно. Или еще какие-то причины и мирские стремления. Вот дост. Анандамайтрейя говорил, когда ему было за 90 лет уже, что застрял на одном из випассана-ньяна и никак дальше дело не продвигалось, он исследовал причины этого с одним из учителей и выяснилось, что у него есть сильное устремление переродиться во время появления следующего Будды, чтобы практиковать с ним, подобное цепляние естественным образом тормозит текущую практику. Это кроме прочего - банального нехватки времени на бхавану из-за загруженности монашескими обязанностями.


Безусловно. Нет вообще ничего страшного, и жизнь - забавная штука. )

Хотелось бы напоследок только уточнить по поводу упомянутой Вами "ссоры" Бханте с наставником. Ему сказали: или ты принимаешь всё, что сказано в комментариях, или ты не тхеравадинский монах. На это ему ничего не оставалось, как ответить: ну тогда я не тхеравадинский монах. Тогда я буддийский монах. 

Будда сказал:




> ...не принимайте чего-либо только на основании принадлежности к священной традиции.
> 
>     Не принимайте чего-либо только на основании принадлежности к некоей линии передачи учения.
> 
>     Не принимайте чего-либо только на основании слухов.
> 
>     Не принимайте чего-либо, руководствуясь только авторитетом [священных] текстов.
> 
>     Не принимайте чего-либо, руководствуясь только логическими рассуждениями. 
> ...


АН 3.65
Думается, эти слова невозможно интерпретировать как-либо мимо их прямого смысла.

----------

Михаил_ (16.05.2018), Шуньшунь (16.05.2018)

----------


## Дордже

> Желаю всем нам счастливой практики и безмятежного ума! )


Метод просто замечателен. Идеальная випассана! 
Есть один момент, который все-таки хотелось бы обсудить. Почему Суттавада так категорично отрицает классическую шаматху? Та, что ведет к продолжительным джханам.

----------

Ирина Метта (16.05.2018)

----------


## Ирина Метта

> Метод просто замечателен. Идеальная випассана! 
> Есть один момент, который все-таки хотелось бы обсудить. Почему Суттавада так категорично отрицает классическую шаматху? Та, что ведет к продолжительным джханам.


Садху!

Верно, Бханте использует перевод "самадхи" как "собранность ума" вместо традиционного "сосредоточение ума". Соответственно пункт Восьмеричного Пути звучит у него как Гармоничная собранность ума. Почему так - закономерный вопрос. И он тоже один из ключевых.

Но не верно то, что к продолжительным джханам ведёт только т.н. классическая шаматха. Джханы безмятежного бодрствования могут испытываться сколь угодно долго. Наши ученики начинают в большинстве случаев очень быстро сидеть по нескольку часов кряду - и это удаётся им в разы легче, чем при практике традиционных методов. 

Всё дело в переводе терминов. Чтобы объяснить этот момент точнее и не погрешить ни в чём (поскольку, повторюсь, я не учитель), я приведу несколько цитат из книги ученика Бханте - Дэвида Джонсона "Практический путь к Ниббане" (простите за их длину):




> Анупада Сутта, МН 111, объясняет продвижение в медитации через джханы и Четыре Опоры Осознанности одновременно. Далее мы увидим, что эти джханы, когда мы их практикуем так, как сказано в суттах, ведут к пробуждению. Однако джханы, описанные в Анупада Сутте, не нужно путать со стадиями сосредоточения, которые обычно преподаются. Здесь мы говорим о Джханах Безмятежного Бодрствования, в которых вы поддерживаете осознавание и ума, и тела, и именно это имеют в виду сутты. В их основе — собранность ума, а не сосредоточение, о чём мы ещё поговорим подробнее.
> 
> Именно эти заново открытые "джханы бодрствования" являются ключом к новому пониманию учения Будды.
> 
> ...
> До Будды палийское слово "джхана" вообще не использовалось применительно к медитации. Тем не менее Будда сам взял его для описания собственного медитативного опыта. 
> Переводить слово "джхана" как "состояние сосредоточения" неправильно. Эксперты в языке пали, такие как Достопочтеннейший Пуннаджи из Шри-Ланки, говорят, что этот термин означает просто "уровень". Если взять палийский словарь, то мы увидим, что там "джхана" переводится как "медитация" или "состояние медитации".
> 
> Достопочтеннейший Пуннаджи также предлагает альтернативное определение для тесно связанного с темой джхан слова "самадхи", которое часто понимается и используется как обозначение для состояния сосредоточения с поглощением. Палийское "сама" значит "равный, ровный, уравновешенный", "дхи" — "состояние" в данном случае. Поэтому Достопочтеннейший Пуннаджи переводит слово "самадхи" как "состояние абсолютного внутреннего равновесия". Будда применял его, имея в виду собранность ума. Самадхи подразумевает собранное, нерассеянное состояние, но не то глубокое поглощение, которое подавляет препятствия и отвлечения. Это более открытое и бодрствующее состояние.
> ...


Таким образом, в двух словах: метод построен на том, чтобы видеть, как работает наш ум. Чтобы понимать, как наш ум собирает мир - ту реальность, которую мы воспринимаем.
Джханы одноточечного сосредоточения лишают нас этой возможности, подавляя все движения ума. И этот момент Бханте нашёл в суттах, которые описывают джханы ровно так, как его ученики испытывают их в практике. 

Надеюсь, я хотя бы отчасти ответила на Ваш вопрос.

----------

Дордже (16.05.2018)

----------


## Ирина Метта

Теоретически всё звучит довольно сложно (из-за всех этих переводческих дебрей), но на практике всё очень просто и, главное, плодотворно.

----------

Дордже (16.05.2018)

----------


## Валентин Кимбер

Насколько я начитался литературы, суть любой практики - это длительность неотрывного сосредоточения. Все описанные выше практики являются способами продлить неотрывное сосредоточение до определённого интервала. При этом описанные практики - это путь постепенного приближения или, образно называемый, "путь бхикшу" (монаха). Есть и путь моментального постижения или путь мирянина (гхарстхи) на этом пути необходим искренний интерес, который заставляет постоянно возвращаться к избранной теме. Оба пути одинаково длительны и предназначены для людей с разным складом характера.

----------


## Михаил_

Нет. Там можно очень напряженно 3 часа сосредотачиваться в кабине истребителя. 3 часа самадхи! Это не то.

Суть, в (1) непрерывности практики, в дисциплине. (2) в качестве практики, качество вы постоянно должны стремиться улучшить. вовремя исправлять ошибки, читать, обмениваться опытом. (3) более менее этический честный образ жизни.

Что касается длительности: длительность чего нужна? дхьяны? какой?  ненастоящей (состояние сурка)? 
Конечно нет, длительность сейчас не очистит ваши омрачения, а дисциплина - их медленно очистит.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.05.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Но имейте ввиду, что большинство форумчан вероятно считают меня парнем "не в себе". Какую-то фигню пишу. Может и правда.

----------


## Валентин Кимбер

Практика начинается с сосредоточенного размышления над обычными жизненными ситуациями. Размышление должно быть максимально честным перед самим собой и бесстрастным. Никаких морально-этических оценок, пока не будут ясны "корни события", как говорят тексты. Необходимо научиться "видеть", а, вернее, понимать как то, что произошло, так и свое отношение к этому и причины такого отношения. Очень неприятная процедура, между прочим. Для честного понимания необходима бесстрастность, иначе скатитесь в эмоциональные иллюзии. Такое отношение рождает сосредоточение, длительность которого постепенно увеличивается. Всякие предварительные этические рассуждения не помогают, а уводят в сторону, хотя и создают впечатление "прикосновения к истине". Если размышлять над жизнью не удается - не всем дано это, однако, то применяют упражнение экаграту - фиксацию взгляда и мысли на каком-нибудь объекте. Например, черном кружке на белом листе, или пламени свечи. Нельзя только использовать блестящие предметы - можно себя загипнотизировать. И ни в коем случае не придавать объекту какого-либо значения - это просто точка фиксации мысли и взгляда. Если это войдет в привычку, вы так же начнете смотреть и на любую ситуацию. В этом смысл практики. И ни в коем случае не начинайте приписывать себе всякие достижения, вообще выбросьте из головы всякие мысли о просветлении, самадхи, дхьяне - на этом этапе вам до них как до луны ползком и ничего толкового, кроме ошибочных иллюзий вы в голове не создадите.

----------

Доня (22.05.2018), Михаил_ (22.05.2018)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

Беседы с Годвином: Обучение

Джоти: Я подумал, что в этой первой беседе было бы полезно поговорить об аспектах Учения, связанных с обучением медитации. Есть несколько моментов, которые я вначале хотел бы затронуть. Большинство людей, начиная медитировать, испытывают большую потребность в Учителе, потому что тут они попадают в совершенно незнакомую для них территорию. Возможно, они читали книги, но карты, будучи абстрактными, не соответствуют видимой реальности. Одна из вещей, на которую способен Учитель — это в своих советах реагировать на человека в конкретно сложившейся ситуации. В этом смысле, как мне кажется, он действительно незаменим. Но хороший Учитель, как я считаю, постарается как можно скорее сделать учеников независимыми от себя, показав им, как их тело, чувства, ум и отношения с другими людьми и окружающим миром могут стать Учителем. Таков один из аспектов.


Во — вторых, я думаю, что многие люди на самом деле не ищут Учителя. Они ищут архетипического отца или мать — кого-то, кто скорее мог бы рассказать, что происходит, а не помочь, как пережить это на личном опыте. Первая роль в которую играют люди — они создают в своей психике образ матери или отца, и, как я думаю, ищут Учителя, чтобы тот занял это место. И для некоторых людей Учитель требуется не для того чтобы у него обучаться как исследовать мир, а для того чтобы узнавать от него каков он.
Годвин: Позвольте мне прокомментировать вторую часть того, что вы сказали. Я думаю, это правда, что некоторые люди просто нуждаются в авторитетной личности. Иногда, когда они находят такого Учителя или гуру, описанный вами психологический феномен может привести к зависимости, и тогда ученики занимают очень легкую для себя позицию. Она заключается в том, что единственное что они должны делать, это просто сдаться своему Учителю, полностью доверяя ему, чтобы им больше не приходилось ничего делать или выбирать самостоятельно. Это простой выход из ситуации. Есть некоторые гуру, которые поддерживают подобную позицию. Это один из видов отношений, который встречается в определенных духовных традициях. Некоторые аспекты вышеизложенного приводят к тому, что в этих традициях, только гуру может инициировать своего ученика. Кроме того, они как правило имеют секретные учения, которые могут быть переданы ученикам.
В Буддийской Тхераваде нет места таким гуру. Есть красивое слово, которое мне очень нравится: «кальяна-митта» — духовный друг. В нашей традиции Учитель действительно является духовным другом — это подразумевает под собой совсем другие отношения. Есть некоторые духовные Учителя, которые сами обучаются, во время когда учат других. В такой ситуации, когда дело доходит до обмена или помощи кому-то, это становиться прекрасными взаимообменом.
Джоти: Я понимаю, о чем вы говорите, но я хотел бы еще немного вас подтолкнуть, потому что мне кажется, что Учитель должен быть в состоянии ответить на любые поставленные вопросы, и поэтому у него в уме всегда должна присутствовать какая-либо идея о том, как он должен ответить.
Годвин: Я бы сказал, что хорошему Учителю не следует иметь таких идей. Если они присутствуют в его уме, то он может попытаться навязать их ученику, и тогда он станет авторитетом. Учитель, каким я его вижу, не занимая определенной должности, начинает исследование вместе со своим учеником: поднимается проблема, затем происходит общий обмен мнениями с акцентом на опыт. Когда это происходит, элемент зависимости от авторитета уменьшается. Я думаю, что хороший Учитель — это тот, кто помогает ученику открыть для себя все, что нужно, чтобы глубже познать самого себя, одновременно помогая и собственному развитию. Учитель, в этом смысле, только обеспечивает полезную атмосферу, возможно, предлагая некоторые рекомендации, а затем оставляет ученика, чтобы тот сделал свои собственные открытия.
Джоти: Иногда случается так, что Учитель, несмотря на все свои усилия, обретает статус гуру. Я думаю что, например, Рамана Махарши, который несмотря на свое раннее сопротивление, в конце концов должен был позволить случиться тому, что впоследствии его ученики обожествили его. Он сохранил свое смирение, но не смог этого предотвратить.
Годвин: Так происходит из-за того, что есть люди, просто нуждающиеся в авторитетах, это психологическая потребность и она обязательно возникнет в определенных ситуациях.
Другой вид Учителя — это тот, кто учит, не зная, что он учит. Если такое обучение происходит, то необходимости в ролевых играх не возникает. Такие Учителя обучают, не столько передавая информацию, сколько показывая пример всем своим существованием и таким образом соприкасаются со своими ученикам на гораздо более глубоком уровне.
Теперь позвольте мне сказать несколько слов о различных типах обучения. Например, в традиции Дзен Учитель может очень умело создать кризисную ситуацию, когда привычный мир и выводы ученика о нем просто отпадают, и в этот момент может возникнуть озарение. Такие ситуации требует очень большого мастерства.
Другой способ, совершенно противоположный этому, заключается в том, что Учитель может играть роль комика, и один аспект такого юмористического подхода помогает студентам смеяться над абсурдностью жизни, а другой не воспринимать себя слишком серьезно.
Джоти: Юмор — здесь это нарушение естественного или ожидаемого хода событий.
Годвин: Теперь я также хотел бы предложить такую идею, что Учитель может приходить во многих формах. Если мы открыты, если, как говорится в Дзенской традиции, у нас есть ум новичка, мы можем учиться у кого угодно и на любом опыте. В этом отношении можно многому научиться у детей. Разве это не упоминается в одном из Евангелий?
Джоти: Да, там сказано ` «Если Вы не изменитесь и не станете как маленькие дети, вы никогда не войдете в Царство Небесное» (Матфея 18: 3). Как бы вы обьяснили это высказывание?
Годвин: Я думаю, что вообще то говоря, у ребенка не так много идей, чтобы навязывать их миру. Ребенок очень естественен и просто является самим собой.
Джоти: У детей не получается, например, продавить свой гнев, они просто злятся, а затем уже через пять минут могут увлечься чем-то совершенно другим. Но когда люди становятся старше, они начинают продавливать свой гнев, и это может вызывать последующие сильные взрывы негодования.
Годвин: Как получается, что ребенок может разозлиться и через несколько минут полностью освободиться от этого состояния?
Джоти: Одна из причин заключается в том, что ребенок мгновенно использует эту энергию, в то же самое время, когда взрослый подавляет ее. У взрослого в голове есть модель: «я не должен злиться», но у ребенка нет такой идеи.
Годвин: Да, потому что у ребенка нет этой идеи о том, что не следует сердиться, гнев просто возникает, а затем он уходит.
Я бы сказал, что просветленный человек также не имеет представлений о том, как он должен себя вести и поэтому в его уме нет причин для того, чтобы начать страдать, становясь их жертвами. Обычно мы принимаем вещи как должные, но медитатор никогда не должен поступать так. Ему следует начинать с нуля, без каких-либо предположений и идей. Тогда в его опыте будет присутствовать радость, любой опыт может стать элементом обучения, если мы не боимся и отказываемся от идеи совершенства.

Другой момент, на котором я бы хотел заострить внимание, заключается в том, что может стать ловушкой, для того кто приступает к преподаванию. Если человек, обучая других, начинает пренебрегать собственной практикой, то впадает в то, что можно назвать синдромом «помощи» — это одна из самых больших опасностей для Учителя. Другой ловушкой являются — гордыня и самомнение. Тут Учитель начинает сравнивать себя с другими обучающими людей, ученики начинают его хвалить и так далее, и тогда приходят слава и признание. В такой ситуации становиться довольно легко забыть, зачем человек встал на духовный путь. Кроме того, некоторые Учителя начинают зацикливаться на определенных техниках, и это приводит к напряженности и соперничеству между теми, кто предпочитает разные методы. Это ужасно, когда вы следуя идее Освобождения от привязанностей, не осознавая этого, попали в рабство!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.07.2018)

----------


## Дяус

Есть ли разница для достижения максимального результата медитировать в одиночку или в коллективе?

----------


## СергейБ

Хотелось бы узнать может ли слово Брахман или Дух быть хорошим для мантры а не только священные мантры типа АУМ?

----------


## Alex

1) Что такое "мантра" в вашем понимании (я подозреваю, что оно довольно сильно отличается от традиционного буддийского)?
2) В чем критерий "хорошести" того или иного слова для мантры в вашем понимании?

----------


## СергейБ

> 1) Что такое "мантра" в вашем понимании (я подозреваю, что оно довольно сильно отличается от традиционного буддийского)?
> 2) В чем критерий "хорошести" того или иного слова для мантры в вашем понимании?


1.священное слово имеющее силу пробуждения

2 разница как между обычным словом указывающим на нечто божественное и специальные мантры даваемые в религиозных книгах.
Просто мне интересно могут ли такие слова привести к познанию божественного так как кажется к чему стремишься то и познаешь.

В общем, я хочу получить ответ может повторение слова "Брахман" привести к видению Брахмана вокруг так как это то что повторяю и визуализирую сейчас.Другие мантры меня не привлекают.

----------


## Юй Кан

Есть очень распространённая в индуистических учениях (в особенности -- в Адвайте) мантра "Ахам брахма-асми" (т.е. "Аз есмь Брахман"), приводящая, как говорят, к слиянию с Брахманом или растворению в Нём...
Однако в буддизме ничего подобного мне не встречалось: уже хотя бы потому, что цели буддизма -- иные.

----------

Alex (15.07.2019)

----------


## Антончик

> 1.священное слово имеющее силу пробуждения
> 
> 2 разница как между обычным словом указывающим на нечто божественное и специальные мантры даваемые в религиозных книгах.
> Просто мне интересно могут ли такие слова привести к познанию божественного так как кажется к чему стремишься то и познаешь.
> 
> В общем, я хочу получить ответ может повторение слова "Брахман" привести к видению Брахмана вокруг так как это то что повторяю и визуализирую сейчас.Другие мантры меня не привлекают.


В Буддизме нет Брахмана, это к Брахманистам вопрос )

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

> Есть ли разница для достижения максимального результата медитировать в одиночку или в коллективе?


считаеться что в коллективе все просто стабильнее... у одинокого практика будут выше взлеты но и зачастую ниже падения...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.07.2019)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

> Хотелось бы узнать может ли слово Брахман или Дух быть хорошим для мантры а не только священные мантры типа АУМ?


для практики может подходить любое слово и термин... ум на всем сконцентрируеться одинаково...но сам смысл слова может приносить дополнительную хорошую камму...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.07.2019)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

> 1) Что такое "мантра" в вашем понимании (я подозреваю, что оно довольно сильно отличается от традиционного буддийского)?
> 2) В чем критерий "хорошести" того или иного слова для мантры в вашем понимании?


1- в Тхераваде есть понятие размышление и мантра или короткая фраза (причем зачастую лучше если она сформулированна на родном языке) помогает сохранению фокуса ума для проникновения в какую либо концепцию.... но так же может быть просто использованно слово или звук для достижения освобождения от мыслей

2 - чем более полездна для умиротворения ума и роста мудрости и отрешенности концепция тем лучше мантра

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

ДРУЗЬЯ. Тему эту более не веду ( на все уже времени просто не хватает) - все переводы и статьи выкладываю на ресурсе тхеравада.рф

----------


## СергейБ

> Есть очень распространённая в индуистических учениях (в особенности -- в Адвайте) мантра "Ахам брахма-асми" (т.е. "Аз есмь Брахман"), приводящая, как говорят, к слиянию с Брахманом или растворению в Нём...


О, я и забыл про эту мантру мне казалось что это просто слова-указания кто есть человек внутри.Спасибо что дали ответ.

А если ли в буддизме название состояния  когда  сознания всех людей во вселенной видятся  плавающими во вселенском, всеобщем сознании?

----------


## СергейБ

> для практики может подходить любое слово и термин... ум на всем сконцентрируеться одинаково...но сам смысл слова может приносить дополнительную хорошую камму...


А что происходит дальше, как познается смысл мантры? 

Однажды мне показалось, что пришла мощная мысль и внедрилась в грудь но может быть это была просто глубокая мысль которая просто дошла до моего ума? Я вдруг понял что мой дух находится в других людях поэтому важно относится к людям положительно потому что это я в другом теле.Но это была всего лишь одноразовая мысль- переживание она пришла и ушла но после неё наворачиваются слезы.

Может ли мантра приводить к тонкому видению образов, открытию тонкого видения ,проникание в суть предмета? Мне хочется узнать какие типичные черты сверхпереживаний при работе с мантрой.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А если ли в буддизме название состояния  когда  сознания всех людей во вселенной видятся  плавающими во вселенском, всеобщем сознании?


В буддизме нет даже понятия "вселенское всеобщее сознание". %)

----------

Антончик (16.07.2019), Владимир Николаевич (16.07.2019)

----------


## ЛешаЛФ

> А что происходит дальше, как познается смысл мантры? 
> 
> 
> Может ли мантра приводить к тонкому видению образов, открытию тонкого видения ,проникание в суть предмета? Мне хочется узнать какие типичные черты сверхпереживаний при работе с мантрой.


Мантра здесь как бы усилия помогающие удерживать ум сосредоточенным на определенной идее... ум будучи долго сфокусированным на нее начинает все глубже ее познаватьи проникать в нее.... типичны черты здесь зависят от самого фокуса мантры или ануссатти.... вот вам пример
http://xn--80aaaglc1fo1a.xn--p1ai/mo...7%d0%ba%d0%b8/

----------


## СергейБ

> В буддизме нет даже понятия "вселенское всеобщее сознание". %)


Немного нашел:

Adi-Buddha:

According to the 14th Dalai Lama, the ādibuddha is also seen in Mahayana Buddhism as representation of the universe, its laws and its true nature, as a source of enlightenment and karmic manifestations and a representation of the Trikaya.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adi-Buddha

А вот здесь он вообще тотальное космическое сознание:
He is described as omnipresent, omnipotent, and omniscient.(Он описан как вездесущий, всемогущий и всезнающий)

 Buddhist creation myths describe how Adi Buddha created the Avalokiteshvar, Maheshvar, Brahma, Narayan, Saraswati, the moon, the sun, the wind, the earth, and the ocean. 

http://en.banglapedia.org/index.php?title=Adi_Buddha 

Это Существо мне сильно напоминает индийского Ишвару, владыку и Отца вселенной который рождает всех богов, пронизывает и поддерживает все живое и все существа как бы находятся в теле этого Существа который даже выходит за пределы космоса.

----------


## Юй Кан

СергейБ, просто совет: не следует путать реального Будду (Готаму), бывшего человеком, достигшего пробуждения и давшего в определённый момент Дхамму земным существам, и т.н. Ади-Будду -- "олицетворение всех будд и бодхисаттв" или неоего мифического СверхБудду, упоминаний о котором нет в изначальном буддизме, проповеданном Буддой Готамой.

Чуток истории.
Деификация (обожествление) Будды началась с появлением Махаяны. (См., к примеру, Лалитавистару.) И это -- нормально, ибо человеки привыкли обожествлять великих учителей. Но образ Ади-Будды появляется лишь спустя 7 веков, в тантрических текстах.

Упомянул, что будд. понятия "вселенское всеобщее сознание" нет, имел в виду, прежде всего, буддизм Палийского канона, которому доверяю.

----------


## Антончик

> Немного нашел:
> 
> Adi-Buddha:
> 
> According to the 14th Dalai Lama, the ādibuddha is also seen in Mahayana Buddhism as representation of the universe, its laws and its true nature, as a source of enlightenment and karmic manifestations and a representation of the Trikaya.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adi-Buddha
> 
> А вот здесь он вообще тотальное космическое сознание:
> ...


Ну это же не понимается в виде некоего "существа-бога-творца", а всего остального - его творениями ))))))
По крайней мере в материалистическом виде, тип вот есть один объект, и вот он создал другие объекты.

Это было бы странным толкованием.

Даже если где-то в "закрытых" текстах и пишут слова, которые могут быть истолкованы именно так, то не факт что именно так оно и должно трактоваться. Это очень тонкий вопрос. Возможно поэтому все эти тексты, практики и учения считаются "закрытыми", ибо очень легко интерпретировать совсем не так, как предполагается.

Например там таки не предполагается "вселенского общего сознания".
Нг конечно, прочитав например о медитации на "бесконечном сознании", или там "всё что есть - из меня", или "всё есть ум" и т.п. очень легко впасть в такую интерпретацию...

----------


## СергейБ

Ну хорошо, ладно, вы придерживаетесь канонических знаний.
Просто подумайте логически что есть солнечные системы, множественные вращающиеся галактики которые вращаются в свою очередь вокруг некоего центра вселенной и все это существует и вращается гармонично и строго математически так что можно предсказать движение светил с высокой вероятностью что доказывает что есть некое Сознание которое управляет едино всем этим солнечным, галактическим и вселенским движением c высокой верностью но мы не можем подняться на этот уровень Сознания также как полезные микробы в нашем теле не могут выйти на уровень общения с нами ввиду разности уровней сознания...

----------


## Антончик

> Ну хорошо, ладно, вы придерживаетесь канонических знаний.
> Просто подумайте логически что есть солнечные системы, множественные вращающиеся галактики которые вращаются в свою очередь вокруг некоего центра вселенной и все это существует и вращается гармонично и строго математически так что можно предсказать движение светил с высокой вероятностью что доказывает что есть некое Сознание которое управляет едино всем этим солнечным, галактическим и вселенским движением c высокой верностью но мы не можем подняться на этот уровень Сознания также как полезные микробы в нашем теле не могут выйти на уровень общения с нами ввиду разности уровней сознания...


Нет, одно не доказывает другое.

----------


## Алексей Сергеевич

> Это одна из основных практик, делающаяся на долгих Ритритах, между сидячими медитациями. Она позволяет восстановить кровообращение в ногах и ослабевающую (в какой то момент это может случиться) в сидячей медитации концентрацию. Довольно часто ее также практикуют сразу после сна или после еды - дабы не дать уму быстро скатиться в низкие энергетические состояния. 
> Некоторые практики — например мантры, касины, созерцание дыхания итп позволяют практиковать их в любом положении тела в том числе и при ходьбе. Но сейчас мы бы хотели рассказать о практике ходьбы с осознанием этой самой ходьбы. Осознанием т.е. Фокусом сосредоточения в этой практике является ваше собственное тело. Удерживайте свое внимание на позе своего тела, не позволяя ему сфокусироваться на чем то одном. Желательно чтобы осознавание не несло оттенок жесткости и чрезмерной настойчивости - это может вызвать напряжение. 
> С какой скоростью ходить? Именно в этой технике мы бы советовали варьировать скорость движения в зависимости от собственного состояния — если вы слишком взволнованы или чувствуете что энергия застоялась — двигайтесь быстрее — это позволит чуть стряхнуть ее остаток, но в то же время следите за тем чтобы это не слишком сбивало вашу осознанность. В идеале движения должны вызывать состояния мягкости и спокойствия. Так - вы не двигаетесь, а плавно течете из одного положения в другое. 
> В классической практике вам следует выбрать спокойное место с дорожкой или коридором в 17-20 шагов. Но на практике вы можете адаптировать для этого любое место, применив толику фантазии — один знакомый провел много свободных часов шагая на месте с закрытыми глазами, а ваш покорный слуга , в виду того что его дом как то занимал пространство чуть больше современной туалетной комнаты переживал замечательные состояния часами шагая вверх и вниз по одной(!) ступеньке. 
> Эта необычная практика дает много положительных результатов — начиная с хорошего пищеварения и заканчивая мощной развитой внимательностью натренированной с открытыми глазами в движении(!), что может очень сильно пригодиться в обычной жизни человека (не побоюсь этого слова). 
> Вам! О сидячие офисные мальчики и девочки! Вам дальнобойщики пилоты водители маршруток и стратегических атомный подводных лодок! Именно вам и для вас была дна и разработана эта техника ибо вам с вашим сидячим образом жизни классическая сидячая медитация может помочь только в усилении проблем с пищеварением!


А ещё вот хорошая рекомендация, которую оставил Свами Шивананда - Враджана-пранаяма — дыхательные упражнения при ходьбе. Первое время отрабатывается следующая схема: вдох на четыре шага, выдох на шесть. Дыхание полное, ровное и спокойное, выполняется без задержек, не должно быть ощущения нехватки воздуха. При возникновении дискомфорта на данном этапе можно делать вдохи и выдохи равными по длине. Как только выработается привычка, можно вернуться к соотношению 4/6. После этого пропорция меняется: вдох восемь шагов, выдох — двенадцать. Наращивая счёт пропорционально, можно прийти к финальному ритму: вдох — восемнадцать шагов, выдох — тридцать шесть. Превышать его автор не рекомендует, т. к. это может быть опасным для психического здоровья. В условиях регулярной практики в течение 2–3 лет процесс вдоха и выдоха будет осуществляться автоматически, а сама пранаяма постепенно займёт всю прогулку. И тут уже не избежать бесконечного списка позитивных изменений в нашем теле и сознании. Свами Шивананда утверждает, что в данной пранаяме сконцентрированы все возможные благоприятные последствия от всех пранаям вместе взятых, вплоть до того, что это профилактика и лечение инфекционных бронхолёгочных заболеваний различной степени тяжести.

----------

Алик (16.02.2020)

----------

